# Biden ahead by 11 points:  Quinnipiac Poll



## Blaine Sweeter

This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.

A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.

I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.









						Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
					

Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.




					poll.qu.edu


----------



## Deleted member 73486

Trump's numbers are only going to get worse when the second wave of this epidemic comes, and I would bet the farm that it will happen in the fall!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu



I guess it depends on whose poll you're looking since they seem to be all over the place



> In a hypothetical match-up, Trump holds a narrow, 48%-46% lead over Biden among all the battleground voters surveyed, including a 41%-32% edge among independents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swing state voters are sharply divided over coronavirus, CNBC/Change Research poll finds
> 
> 
> Voters in swing states are sharply divided along partisan lines over the coronavirus pandemic with just six months to go before Election Day, according to a new CNBC/Change Research poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


----------



## progressive hunter

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


----------



## shockedcanadian

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu



It's simple, if Biden wins, China wins.  America will be most hurt, as they have by China over the last 25 years as global socialists get back to fleecing the U.S taxpayer and industries.

If Trump wins the re-election, America is back. 

For these reasons, I believe Americans will come to their senses on election day, just as they did in 2016, no matter how much effort some apply to push the communists to replace America.


----------



## progressive hunter

Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
					

Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.




					justthenews.com
				





does this mean joe is a fugitive from the law in Ukraine???

and if so what is our agreement with them on extradition???


----------



## rightwinger

Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal 

It will only get worse by Election Day


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Trump has done this to himself. 
Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population. 
He has NO ONE to blame but himself.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu





Go ahead and get all excited like you did four years ago when Hillaryous was 50 points ahead. Oh, wait, that was a question she posed. Good luck, Bidum will forget he's running for President in a month or two.


----------



## SmokeALib

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.


----------



## WillPower

Trump 50-0....he'll even carry Kalifornia.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

progressive hunter said:


> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean joe is a fugitive from the law in Ukraine???
> 
> and if so what is our agreement with them on extradition???



Keep chasing your tail, see where it gets you.  
That's going nowhere.


----------



## progressive hunter

Blaine Sweeter said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean joe is a fugitive from the law in Ukraine???
> 
> and if so what is our agreement with them on extradition???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chasing your tail, see where it gets you.
> That's going nowhere.
Click to expand...

I'm just strictly an observer enjoying the circus,,,


----------



## WillPower

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu



So how many socks do you have now, all double-spacing one sentence paragraphs.....4 or 5?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

SmokeALib said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
Click to expand...


Trump's internal polls are matching the public ones.  
tsk-tsk
Even Fox Noise polls have him losing to Biden. 
Every poll on Real Clear Politics has Trump losing except Texas and Tennessee.


----------



## MartyNYC

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu



They also predicted a Hillary landslide victory—How did that prediction work out?


----------



## miketx

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


Poll: Clinton by a landslide.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

WillPower said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many socks do you have now, all double-spacing one sentence paragraphs.....4 or 5?
Click to expand...


Reality is a real bitch for you, isn't it?


----------



## SmokeALib

Blaine Sweeter said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's internal polls are matching the public ones.
> tsk-tsk
> Even Fox Noise polls have him losing to Biden.
> Every poll on Real Clear Politics has Trump losing except Texas and Tennessee.
Click to expand...

Again - polls don't count. Trump will win huge.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu





Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Trump's numbers are only going to get worse when the second wave of this epidemic comes, and I would bet the farm that it will happen in the fall!





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on whose poll you're looking since they seem to be all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a hypothetical match-up, Trump holds a narrow, 48%-46% lead over Biden among all the battleground voters surveyed, including a 41%-32% edge among independents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swing state voters are sharply divided over coronavirus, CNBC/Change Research poll finds
> 
> 
> Voters in swing states are sharply divided along partisan lines over the coronavirus pandemic with just six months to go before Election Day, according to a new CNBC/Change Research poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal
> 
> It will only get worse by Election Day





Blaine Sweeter said:


> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.


----------



## miketx

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.


----------



## rightwinger

Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit. 

No way he can make up 11 percent


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

progressive hunter said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean joe is a fugitive from the law in Ukraine???
> 
> and if so what is our agreement with them on extradition???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chasing your tail, see where it gets you.
> That's going nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just strictly an observer enjoying the circus,,,
Click to expand...


Ukrainian law doesn't count for much over here.


----------



## Astrostar

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


Two dynamics yet to come into play:  Russia and their influence that had such a bearing in 2016, and a last minute manufactured bombshell from Barr, et al, as was the case with Comey in 2016.  Trump can't win it on his own, but there will be efforts from others to pull him through.


----------



## miketx

Blaine Sweeter said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many socks do you have now, all double-spacing one sentence paragraphs.....4 or 5?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality is a real bitch for you, isn't it?
Click to expand...

So, you're saying that you are predicting an event that hasn't even happened yet is reality?


----------



## progressive hunter

Blaine Sweeter said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean joe is a fugitive from the law in Ukraine???
> 
> and if so what is our agreement with them on extradition???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chasing your tail, see where it gets you.
> That's going nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just strictly an observer enjoying the circus,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainian law doesn't count for much over here.
Click to expand...

how so???
if they issue a warrant for his arrest are we obligated to hand him over under current treatys???


----------



## miketx

Astrostar said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two dynamics yet to come into play:  Russia and their influence that had such a bearing in 2016, and a last minute manufactured bombshell from Barr, et al, as was the case with Comey in 2016.  Trump can't win it on his own, but there will be efforts from others to pull him through.
Click to expand...

You're mistaking Trump for a democrat.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

miketx said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Clinton by a landslide.
Click to expand...



Clinton was winning until Comey's public announcement just 10 days before the election put her under the bus.  








						The Comey Letter Probably Cost Clinton The Election
					

So why won't the media admit as much?




					fivethirtyeight.com
				




In less than 2 weeks we'll have 100,000 people dead from the pandemic because of a DO-NOTHING, impeached POTUS.


----------



## DOTR

Blaine Sweeter said:


> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.



  Yeah...sure he is. This from 2016. They have gone a little better..from claiming 10 points for Hillary they have 11 points for Biden. Thats the ticket...yeah that'll work as well as it did for Hidebeast.













						Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
					

Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.




					poll.qu.edu


----------



## MartyNYC

Quinippiac


Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Trump's numbers are only going to get worse when the second wave of this epidemic comes, and I would bet the farm that it will happen in the fall!



Gallup has Trump approval at 49%. Higher than Obama’s at the same period.


----------



## progressive hunter

Blaine Sweeter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Clinton by a landslide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was winning until Comey's public announcement just 10 days before the election put her under the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Comey Letter Probably Cost Clinton The Election
> 
> 
> So why won't the media admit as much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In less than 2 weeks we'll have 100,000 people dead from the pandemic because of a DO-NOTHING, impeached POTUS.
Click to expand...

its funny how people knowing the truth seem to change their minds,,,


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

progressive hunter said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean joe is a fugitive from the law in Ukraine???
> 
> and if so what is our agreement with them on extradition???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chasing your tail, see where it gets you.
> That's going nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just strictly an observer enjoying the circus,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainian law doesn't count for much over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how so???
> if they issue a warrant for his arrest are we obligated to hand him over under current treatys???
Click to expand...


What current treaties?
The Ukraine would have to try to extradite Biden and that's just not going to happen. 
But you just keep watching your circus...your flea circus.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

progressive hunter said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Clinton by a landslide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was winning until Comey's public announcement just 10 days before the election put her under the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Comey Letter Probably Cost Clinton The Election
> 
> 
> So why won't the media admit as much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In less than 2 weeks we'll have 100,000 people dead from the pandemic because of a DO-NOTHING, impeached POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its funny how people knowing the truth seem to change their minds,,,
Click to expand...


It's funny how quick you run out of anything relevant to say.


----------



## Mac-7

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


Why are you telling us this?


----------



## progressive hunter

Blaine Sweeter said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean joe is a fugitive from the law in Ukraine???
> 
> and if so what is our agreement with them on extradition???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chasing your tail, see where it gets you.
> That's going nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just strictly an observer enjoying the circus,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainian law doesn't count for much over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how so???
> if they issue a warrant for his arrest are we obligated to hand him over under current treatys???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What current treaties?
> The Ukraine would have to try to extradite Biden and that's just not going to happen.
> But you just keep watching your circus...your flea circus.
Click to expand...

treaties are where extraditions are usually agreed on,,,

yes I will continue to watch you fleas perform for me,,,

you and your republican friends,,,


you know I noticed to completely ignored on the content of my post and went straight with the personal attacks,,,

very telling,,,


----------



## DOTR

Blaine Sweeter said:


> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.



  No wonder President Hillary loves Quinniapiac...look how they were right out front predicting her "landslide".


----------



## night_son

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu




On the contrary my dear covidiot, this post shows us how enamored and addicted you are to every breath POTUS takes, every move POTUS makes . . . you'll be watching him (thank you _Police_). I recommend Donald Trump get a restraining order . . .


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

miketx said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two dynamics yet to come into play:  Russia and their influence that had such a bearing in 2016, and a last minute manufactured bombshell from Barr, et al, as was the case with Comey in 2016.  Trump can't win it on his own, but there will be efforts from others to pull him through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're mistaking Trump for a democrat.
Click to expand...


Oh, I can just imagine that Putin is doing his best to get his BFF re-elected.
Don't you just love a POTUS who LOVES dictators and despots who help them get elected?
You being a real patriot and all.


*Russian election meddling case supported by mountain of ...*
www.usatoday.com › story › news › 2018/08/03 › russi...

Aug 3, 2018 - President Donald Trump has long equivocated on the question. Last month, standing beside Vladimir Putin, he said the _Russian_ president had ...

*Collusion aside, Mueller found abundant evidence of Russian ...*
www.politico.com › story › 2019/04/18 › mueller-repo...

Apr 18, 2019 - "The _Russian_ government interfered in the _2016 presidential election_ in sweeping and systematic fashion," Mueller wrote in the 448-page ...

*Did Russia Affect the 2016 Election? It's Now Undeniable ...*
www.wired.com › story › did-russia-affect-the-2016-el...

Feb 16, 2018 - In the wake of the Mueller indictment of a _Russian_ troll farm, any attempt to claim that the _2016 election_ wasn't affected by _Russian meddling_ is ...

*Here's the public evidence that supports the idea that Russia ...*
www.washingtonpost.com › news › politics › 2017/07/06

Jul 6, 2017 - ... that the _Russian_ government tried to intervene in the _2016 presidential_ ... on classified information to find the _Russians_ culpable of _meddling_.


----------



## miketx

Blaine Sweeter said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Clinton by a landslide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was winning until Comey's public announcement just 10 days before the election put her under the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Comey Letter Probably Cost Clinton The Election
> 
> 
> So why won't the media admit as much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In less than 2 weeks we'll have 100,000 people dead from the pandemic because of a DO-NOTHING, impeached POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its funny how people knowing the truth seem to change their minds,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how quick you run out of anything relevant to say.
Click to expand...

Typical shill babble.


----------



## miketx

Blaine Sweeter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two dynamics yet to come into play:  Russia and their influence that had such a bearing in 2016, and a last minute manufactured bombshell from Barr, et al, as was the case with Comey in 2016.  Trump can't win it on his own, but there will be efforts from others to pull him through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're mistaking Trump for a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I can just imagine that Putin is doing his best to get his BFF re-elected.
> Don't you just love a POTUS who LOVES dictators and despots who help them get elected?
> You being a real patriot and all.
> 
> 
> *Russian election meddling case supported by mountain of ...*
> www.usatoday.com › story › news › 2018/08/03 › russi...
> 
> Aug 3, 2018 - President Donald Trump has long equivocated on the question. Last month, standing beside Vladimir Putin, he said the _Russian_ president had ...
> *Collusion aside, Mueller found abundant evidence of Russian ...*
> www.politico.com › story › 2019/04/18 › mueller-repo...
> 
> Apr 18, 2019 - "The _Russian_ government interfered in the _2016 presidential election_ in sweeping and systematic fashion," Mueller wrote in the 448-page ...
> *Did Russia Affect the 2016 Election? It's Now Undeniable ...*
> www.wired.com › story › did-russia-affect-the-2016-el...
> 
> Feb 16, 2018 - In the wake of the Mueller indictment of a _Russian_ troll farm, any attempt to claim that the _2016 election_ wasn't affected by _Russian meddling_ is ...
> *Here's the public evidence that supports the idea that Russia ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › news › politics › 2017/07/06
> 
> Jul 6, 2017 - ... that the _Russian_ government tried to intervene in the _2016 presidential_ ... on classified information to find the _Russians_ culpable of _meddling_.
Click to expand...

Fake news, real liar.


----------



## WillPower

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The Ukraine would have to try to extradite Biden and that's just not going to happen.
> But you just keep watching your circus...your flea circus.



Where's Hunter???????????


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

night_son said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary my dear covidiot, this post shows us how enamored and addicted you are to every breath POTUS takes, every move POTUS makes . . . you'll be watching him (thank you _Police_). I recommend Donald Trump get a restraining order . . .
Click to expand...


I recommend you follow Trump's example and start taking hydroxychloroquine.


*Neil Cavuto Admits Trump Is NUTS For Pushing Hydroxy*
11,645 views
•May 19, 2020


----------



## miketx

Blaine Sweeter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Clinton by a landslide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was winning until Comey's public announcement just 10 days before the election put her under the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Comey Letter Probably Cost Clinton The Election
> 
> 
> So why won't the media admit as much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In less than 2 weeks we'll have 100,000 people dead from the pandemic because of a DO-NOTHING, impeached POTUS.
Click to expand...

No she wasn't, you're a liar.


----------



## FA_Q2

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.


This bullshit lie again.  Cases is entirely dependent on testing and world wide there is no uniform way to report cases or even deaths.  Add to that the FACT that many nations like Russia, China and Iran to name a few are outright lying about actual cases.  The hard fact is we are in the middle of the first world nations in how we are dealing with COVID.

Directly from Google per million deaths.  The fact that you have to directly bastardize the actual data to make a point is getting old.


*Location**Confirmed**Recovered**Deaths*Sint Maarten92,54864,90418,029San Marino19,6446,3281,230Belgium5,4311,440888Andorra9,9908,244669Spain4,6933,035563United Kingdom3,826-550Italy3,6002,094512France2,129938416Sweden3,136495381Netherlands2,729-353Ireland4,6553,728301United States4,807917285Jersey2,9592,783273Isle of Man3,8103,241273Switzerland4,5134,083238Guernsey3,9723,704205Montserrat2,0791,890189Canada2,3181,178174Ecuador2,063207171Luxembourg4,9444,644136Bermuda1,7441,088126LocationConfirmedRecoveredDeathsSint Maarten92,54864,90418,029San Marino19,6446,3281,230Belgium5,4311,440888Andorra9,9908,244669Spain4,6933,035563United Kingdom3,826-550Italy3,6002,094512France2,129938416Sweden3,136495381Netherlands2,729-353Ireland4,6553,728301
United States4,807917285Jersey2,9592,783273Isle of Man3,8103,241273Switzerland4,5134,083238Guernsey3,9723,704205Montserrat2,0791,890189Canada2,3181,178174Ecuador2,063207171Luxembourg4,9444,644136Bermuda1,7441,088126


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


Trump supporters don’t believe in polls.

Indeed, they fully expect Trump to lose the popular vote again – and they don’t care; Republicans are perfectly happy with their minority rule.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

miketx said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two dynamics yet to come into play:  Russia and their influence that had such a bearing in 2016, and a last minute manufactured bombshell from Barr, et al, as was the case with Comey in 2016.  Trump can't win it on his own, but there will be efforts from others to pull him through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're mistaking Trump for a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I can just imagine that Putin is doing his best to get his BFF re-elected.
> Don't you just love a POTUS who LOVES dictators and despots who help them get elected?
> You being a real patriot and all.
> 
> 
> *Russian election meddling case supported by mountain of ...*
> www.usatoday.com › story › news › 2018/08/03 › russi...
> 
> Aug 3, 2018 - President Donald Trump has long equivocated on the question. Last month, standing beside Vladimir Putin, he said the _Russian_ president had ...
> *Collusion aside, Mueller found abundant evidence of Russian ...*
> www.politico.com › story › 2019/04/18 › mueller-repo...
> 
> Apr 18, 2019 - "The _Russian_ government interfered in the _2016 presidential election_ in sweeping and systematic fashion," Mueller wrote in the 448-page ...
> *Did Russia Affect the 2016 Election? It's Now Undeniable ...*
> www.wired.com › story › did-russia-affect-the-2016-el...
> 
> Feb 16, 2018 - In the wake of the Mueller indictment of a _Russian_ troll farm, any attempt to claim that the _2016 election_ wasn't affected by _Russian meddling_ is ...
> *Here's the public evidence that supports the idea that Russia ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › news › politics › 2017/07/06
> 
> Jul 6, 2017 - ... that the _Russian_ government tried to intervene in the _2016 presidential_ ... on classified information to find the _Russians_ culpable of _meddling_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news, real liar.
Click to expand...



It's always fake news when you don't want to hear it.
That's called confirmation BI-ASS.


----------



## miketx

Blaine Sweeter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two dynamics yet to come into play:  Russia and their influence that had such a bearing in 2016, and a last minute manufactured bombshell from Barr, et al, as was the case with Comey in 2016.  Trump can't win it on his own, but there will be efforts from others to pull him through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're mistaking Trump for a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I can just imagine that Putin is doing his best to get his BFF re-elected.
> Don't you just love a POTUS who LOVES dictators and despots who help them get elected?
> You being a real patriot and all.
> 
> 
> *Russian election meddling case supported by mountain of ...*
> www.usatoday.com › story › news › 2018/08/03 › russi...
> 
> Aug 3, 2018 - President Donald Trump has long equivocated on the question. Last month, standing beside Vladimir Putin, he said the _Russian_ president had ...
> *Collusion aside, Mueller found abundant evidence of Russian ...*
> www.politico.com › story › 2019/04/18 › mueller-repo...
> 
> Apr 18, 2019 - "The _Russian_ government interfered in the _2016 presidential election_ in sweeping and systematic fashion," Mueller wrote in the 448-page ...
> *Did Russia Affect the 2016 Election? It's Now Undeniable ...*
> www.wired.com › story › did-russia-affect-the-2016-el...
> 
> Feb 16, 2018 - In the wake of the Mueller indictment of a _Russian_ troll farm, any attempt to claim that the _2016 election_ wasn't affected by _Russian meddling_ is ...
> *Here's the public evidence that supports the idea that Russia ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › news › politics › 2017/07/06
> 
> Jul 6, 2017 - ... that the _Russian_ government tried to intervene in the _2016 presidential_ ... on classified information to find the _Russians_ culpable of _meddling_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news, real liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fake news when you don't want to hear it.
> That's called confirmation BI-ASS.
Click to expand...

It's called you're a liar.


----------



## miketx

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters don’t believe in polls.
> 
> Indeed, they fully expect Trump to lose the popular vote again – and they don’t care; Republicans are perfectly happy with their minority rule.
Click to expand...

Why would we? The 2016 election showed the world they were fake, and no one, except idiot liars like you, have any faith in them.


----------



## Mac-7

Blaine Sweeter said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary my dear covidiot, this post shows us how enamored and addicted you are to every breath POTUS takes, every move POTUS makes . . . you'll be watching him (thank you _Police_). I recommend Donald Trump get a restraining order . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recommend you follow Trump's example and start taking hydroxychloroquine.
> 
> 
> *Neil Cavuto Admits Trump Is NUTS For Pushing Hydroxy*
> 11,645 views
> •May 19, 2020
Click to expand...

Still asking why you posted this poll?

who is your target audience?

other lib trump haters who are encouraged by lib polls telling them what they want to hear?


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal
> 
> It will only get worse by Election Day


Too bad you called him a racist when he wanted to lock the border.


----------



## Meathead

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


Keep your panties dry.


----------



## Leweman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters don’t believe in polls.
> 
> Indeed, they fully expect Trump to lose the popular vote again – and they don’t care; Republicans are perfectly happy with their minority rule.
Click to expand...


Bags of farts.


----------



## Obiwan

Actually, if you check the demographics, the poll is skewed, with Republicans being UNDERREPRESENTED by at least the amount that they show Biden leading... 

This type of antics are probably the reason that Quinnipiac only has a B+ rating for their polls...








						Pollster Ratings
					

FiveThirtyEight’s pollster ratings are calculated by analyzing the historical accuracy and methodology of each firm’s polls.




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## WelfareQueen

rightwinger said:


> Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal
> 
> It will only get worse by Election Day




 I am startiing to stockpile these quotes.  Should be fascinating come November.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

FA_Q2 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.
> 
> 
> 
> This bullshit lie again.  Cases is entirely dependent on testing and world wide there is no uniform way to report cases or even deaths.  Add to that the FACT that many nations like Russia, China and Iran to name a few are outright lying about actual cases.  The hard fact is we are in the middle of the first world nations in how we are dealing with COVID.
> 
> Directly from Google per million deaths.  The fact that you have to directly bastardize the actual data to make a point is getting old.
> 
> 
> *Location**Confirmed**Recovered**Deaths*Sint Maarten92,54864,90418,029San Marino19,6446,3281,230Belgium5,4311,440888Andorra9,9908,244669Spain4,6933,035563United Kingdom3,826-550Italy3,6002,094512France2,129938416Sweden3,136495381Netherlands2,729-353Ireland4,6553,728301United States4,807917285Jersey2,9592,783273Isle of Man3,8103,241273Switzerland4,5134,083238Guernsey3,9723,704205Montserrat2,0791,890189Canada2,3181,178174Ecuador2,063207171Luxembourg4,9444,644136Bermuda1,7441,088126LocationConfirmedRecoveredDeathsSint Maarten92,54864,90418,029San Marino19,6446,3281,230Belgium5,4311,440888Andorra9,9908,244669Spain4,6933,035563United Kingdom3,826-550Italy3,6002,094512France2,129938416Sweden3,136495381Netherlands2,729-353Ireland4,6553,728301
> United States4,807917285Jersey2,9592,783273Isle of Man3,8103,241273Switzerland4,5134,083238Guernsey3,9723,704205Montserrat2,0791,890189Canada2,3181,178174Ecuador2,063207171Luxembourg4,9444,644136Bermuda1,7441,088126
Click to expand...



LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!

So I Googled it, just like you did.
And here's what I got.
Sorry, Sparky.  Your chart must be from February, not May 20th.



			https://news.google.com/covid19/map?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
		









United States1,572,2524,771299,88693,111








Russia308,7052,10485,3922,972








Brazil275,3821,303106,79418,130








United Kingdom248,2933,737—35,704








Spain232,5554,937150,37627,888








Italy227,3643,774132,28232,330








Germany178,3952,145156,8028,233








Turkey152,5871,835113,9874,222


----------



## mamooth

So, why is Biden doing so much better than Clinton?

First, it's the suburban voters. Urban and rural voting patterns haven't changed much, but suburban voters have broken strongly for the Democrats.

Second, it's the people who say they hate both candidates. In 2016, that group went for Trump. In 2020, that group is going massively for Biden. It's not that people love Biden, it's that they despise Trump. This year, it's the Biden voters who will crawl through broken glass to cast a vote, and the Trump voters who are demoralized.


----------



## Dekster

Biden's 45% favorability rating isn't going to hold the 50% matchup


----------



## DOTR

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu




I think it shows what a miserable failure Quinnipiac is. Look how well they predicted the matchups at this time in 2016.

_*"In a general election matchup, Clinton gets 46 percent of American voters to 42 percent for Paul and 45 percent of voters to 41 percent for Rubio. She leads other top Republicans:*_

*46 - 37 percent over Christie;*
*47 - 40 percent over Huckabee;*
*47 - 37 percent over Bush;*
*46 - 38 percent over Walker;*
*48 - 37 percent over Cruz;*
_*50 - 32 percent over Trump."*_
 LINK

HaHa..Clinton is going to kick Trump's ass if he gets the nomination! Wait..he did. How did that work out again?

   And you wonder why we laugh at you pathetic sheep Blaine Sweeter ?


----------



## miketx

Blaine Sweeter said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.
> 
> 
> 
> This bullshit lie again.  Cases is entirely dependent on testing and world wide there is no uniform way to report cases or even deaths.  Add to that the FACT that many nations like Russia, China and Iran to name a few are outright lying about actual cases.  The hard fact is we are in the middle of the first world nations in how we are dealing with COVID.
> 
> Directly from Google per million deaths.  The fact that you have to directly bastardize the actual data to make a point is getting old.
> 
> 
> *Location**Confirmed**Recovered**Deaths*Sint Maarten92,54864,90418,029San Marino19,6446,3281,230Belgium5,4311,440888Andorra9,9908,244669Spain4,6933,035563United Kingdom3,826-550Italy3,6002,094512France2,129938416Sweden3,136495381Netherlands2,729-353Ireland4,6553,728301United States4,807917285Jersey2,9592,783273Isle of Man3,8103,241273Switzerland4,5134,083238Guernsey3,9723,704205Montserrat2,0791,890189Canada2,3181,178174Ecuador2,063207171Luxembourg4,9444,644136Bermuda1,7441,088126LocationConfirmedRecoveredDeathsSint Maarten92,54864,90418,029San Marino19,6446,3281,230Belgium5,4311,440888Andorra9,9908,244669Spain4,6933,035563United Kingdom3,826-550Italy3,6002,094512France2,129938416Sweden3,136495381Netherlands2,729-353Ireland4,6553,728301
> United States4,807917285Jersey2,9592,783273Isle of Man3,8103,241273Switzerland4,5134,083238Guernsey3,9723,704205Montserrat2,0791,890189Canada2,3181,178174Ecuador2,063207171Luxembourg4,9444,644136Bermuda1,7441,088126
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!
> 
> So I Googled it, just like you did.
> And here's what I got.
> Sorry, Sparky.  Your chart must be from February, not May 20th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.google.com/covid19/map?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States1,572,2524,771299,88693,111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia308,7052,10485,3922,972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil275,3821,303106,79418,130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Kingdom248,2933,737—35,704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain232,5554,937150,37627,888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy227,3643,774132,28232,330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany178,3952,145156,8028,233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey152,5871,835113,9874,222
Click to expand...

Shill news.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

WelfareQueen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal
> 
> It will only get worse by Election Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am startiing to stockpile these quotes.  Should be fascinating come November.
Click to expand...


By November the economy is going to be in a worse recession than 2008, unless you can remember any other POTUS's getting re-elected with 30,000,000 unemployed?


----------



## miketx

mamooth said:


> So, why is Biden doing so much better than Clinton?
> 
> First, it's the suburban voters. Urban and rural voting patterns haven't changed much, but suburban voters have broken strongly for the Democrats.
> 
> Second, it's the people who say they hate both candidates. In 2016, that group went for Trump. In 2020, that group is going massively for Biden. It's not that people love Biden, it's that they despise Trump. This year, it's the Biden voters who will crawl through broken glass to cast a vote, and the Trump voters who are demoralized.


He's not. The shills are all liars.


----------



## DOTR

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu




OY Vey,...another one who "joined" USMB last year


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

DOTR said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it shows what a miserable failure Quinnipiac is. Look how well they predicted the matchups at this time in 2016.
> 
> _*"In a general election matchup, Clinton gets 46 percent of American voters to 42 percent for Paul and 45 percent of voters to 41 percent for Rubio. She leads other top Republicans:*_
> 
> *46 - 37 percent over Christie;*
> *47 - 40 percent over Huckabee;*
> *47 - 37 percent over Bush;*
> *46 - 38 percent over Walker;*
> *48 - 37 percent over Cruz;*
> _*50 - 32 percent over Trump."*_
> LINK
> 
> HaHa..Clinton is going to kick Trump's ass if he gets the nomination! Wait..he did. How did that work out again?
> 
> And you wonder why we laugh at you pathetic sheep Blaine Sweeter ?
Click to expand...



This was before Comey made his public announcement that he would not charge Hillary with a crime in late October.  That sunk her.
How quickly you poor buttheads forget the important details.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

DOTR said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OY Vey,...another one who "joined" USMB last year
Click to expand...


Troll much, troll?


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


POLLS





Reality:


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.


You are on TILT, Chuckles.


----------



## DOTR

Blaine Sweeter said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OY Vey,...another one who "joined" USMB last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Troll much, troll?
Click to expand...


What name did you used to predict Hillary landslides under?


----------



## progressive hunter

Blaine Sweeter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two dynamics yet to come into play:  Russia and their influence that had such a bearing in 2016, and a last minute manufactured bombshell from Barr, et al, as was the case with Comey in 2016.  Trump can't win it on his own, but there will be efforts from others to pull him through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're mistaking Trump for a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I can just imagine that Putin is doing his best to get his BFF re-elected.
> Don't you just love a POTUS who LOVES dictators and despots who help them get elected?
> You being a real patriot and all.
> 
> 
> *Russian election meddling case supported by mountain of ...*
> www.usatoday.com › story › news › 2018/08/03 › russi...
> 
> Aug 3, 2018 - President Donald Trump has long equivocated on the question. Last month, standing beside Vladimir Putin, he said the _Russian_ president had ...
> *Collusion aside, Mueller found abundant evidence of Russian ...*
> www.politico.com › story › 2019/04/18 › mueller-repo...
> 
> Apr 18, 2019 - "The _Russian_ government interfered in the _2016 presidential election_ in sweeping and systematic fashion," Mueller wrote in the 448-page ...
> *Did Russia Affect the 2016 Election? It's Now Undeniable ...*
> www.wired.com › story › did-russia-affect-the-2016-el...
> 
> Feb 16, 2018 - In the wake of the Mueller indictment of a _Russian_ troll farm, any attempt to claim that the _2016 election_ wasn't affected by _Russian meddling_ is ...
> *Here's the public evidence that supports the idea that Russia ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › news › politics › 2017/07/06
> 
> Jul 6, 2017 - ... that the _Russian_ government tried to intervene in the _2016 presidential_ ... on classified information to find the _Russians_ culpable of _meddling_.
Click to expand...


I dont understand how you can complain about trump and then support joe biden after all the evidence he is corrupt???


----------



## depotoo

Quinnipiac is at it again-


PARTY IDENTIFICATION
Republican                 26%
Democrat                   36
Independent                31
Other/DK/NA                 7



			https://poll.qu.edu/images/polling/us/us05202020_demos_ugjm33.pdf


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

mamooth said:


> So, why is Biden doing so much better than Clinton?
> 
> First, it's the suburban voters. Urban and rural voting patterns haven't changed much, but suburban voters have broken strongly for the Democrats.
> 
> Second, it's the people who say they hate both candidates. In 2016, that group went for Trump. In 2020, that group is going massively for Biden. It's not that people love Biden, it's that they despise Trump. This year, it's the Biden voters who will crawl through broken glass to cast a vote, and the Trump voters who are demoralized.


One can only hope that those who voted for Trump in 2016 – those who voted for Trump not because they liked Trump or supported Trump but voted for Trump just to keep Clinton out of office – have learned the bitter lesson of just how bad Trump truly is and vote for Biden in 2020.

Once again, the next president will be determined by a tiny minority of voters in a few key swing states.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Please don't start with the Hillary Biden winning in the polls shit this early. It gives me a headache...


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)

GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!  

Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina? 

Bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why is Biden doing so much better than Clinton?
> 
> First, it's the suburban voters. Urban and rural voting patterns haven't changed much, but suburban voters have broken strongly for the Democrats.
> 
> Second, it's the people who say they hate both candidates. In 2016, that group went for Trump. In 2020, that group is going massively for Biden. It's not that people love Biden, it's that they despise Trump. This year, it's the Biden voters who will crawl through broken glass to cast a vote, and the Trump voters who are demoralized.
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope that those who voted for Trump in 2016 – those who voted for Trump not because they liked Trump or supported Trump but voted for Trump just to keep Clinton out of office – have learned the bitter lesson of just how bad Trump truly is and vote for Biden in 2020.
> 
> Once again, the next president will be determined by a tiny minority of voters in a few key swing states.
Click to expand...


And a lot of old people who feel like Trump doesn't give a shit about them.  And they are right.  He never did then and he doesn't now.


----------



## The Irish Ram

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> One can only hope that those who voted for Trump in 2016 – those who voted for Trump not because they liked Trump or supported Trump but voted for Trump just to keep Clinton out of office – have learned the bitter lesson of just how bad Trump truly is and vote for Biden in 2020.
> 
> Once again, the next president will be determined by a tiny minority of voters in a few key swing states



Clay, have you seen the hordes that wait in line for days to see him at his rallies?  Trump may have won because of Hillary, (and to preserve the Supreme court), but now he has a record to run on and it has been a very good one.  
People are working again.  And in spite of a pandemic, he will continue the policy of America first, patriotism, and a winning business acumen.


----------



## Mike473

depotoo said:


> Quinnipiac is at it again-
> 
> 
> PARTY IDENTIFICATION
> Republican                 26%
> Democrat                   36
> Independent                31
> Other/DK/NA                 7
> 
> 
> 
> https://poll.qu.edu/images/polling/us/us05202020_demos_ugjm33.pdf



Will people ever learn? Joe Biden has no chance of winning in November. If the Democrats thought they could win in 2020, someone like Biden would never be allowed anywhere near the nomination. He is being thrown out there to take one for the team. I thought for a while Biden might be faking his decline. How could the campaign team be unable to set up virtual town halls and video chats that work properly after over 2 months of practice? Any youtuber could show them how in 20 minutes.  

After Biden is demolished in November, the left will be asking serious questions about why they rigged it and went with Biden over someone capable of running a campaign.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

DOTR said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder President Hillary loves Quinniapiac...look how they were right out front predicting her "landslide".
> 
> View attachment 338702
Click to expand...



Again, Trumptard, look at the date.  August 2016,  two months before Comey through Hillary under the bus.


----------



## Mac-7

Blaine Sweeter said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal
> 
> It will only get worse by Election Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am startiing to stockpile these quotes.  Should be fascinating come November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By November the economy is going to be in a worse recession than 2008, unless you can remember any other POTUS's getting re-elected with 30,000,000 unemployed?
Click to expand...

FDR


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Mike473 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac is at it again-
> 
> 
> PARTY IDENTIFICATION
> Republican                 26%
> Democrat                   36
> Independent                31
> Other/DK/NA                 7
> 
> 
> 
> https://poll.qu.edu/images/polling/us/us05202020_demos_ugjm33.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will people ever learn? Joe Biden has no chance of winning in November. If the Democrats thought they could win in 2020, someone like Biden would never be allowed anywhere near the nomination. He is being thrown out there to take one for the team. I thought for a while Biden might be faking his decline. How could the campaign team be unable to set up virtual town halls and video chats that work properly after over 2 months of practice? Any youtuber could show them how in 20 minutes.
> 
> After Biden is demolished in November, the left will be asking serious questions about why they rigged it and went with Biden over someone capable of running a campaign.
Click to expand...



"""_If the Democrats thought they could win in 2020, someone like Biden would never be allowed anywhere near the nomination_."""

Funny you should say that.

"""In 2015, Senator Lindsey Graham, Republican of South Carolina, labeled Mr. Trump a “race-baiting, xenophobic, religious bigot” and called him the “ISIL man of the year,” referring to the Islamic State. That was in addition to describing him as a “kook,” “crazy” and a man who was “unfit for office.”

Senator Ted Cruz, the second-to-last man left standing in the ugly 2016 Republican primary race, called Mr. Trump a “pathological liar” who was “utterly amoral,” a “serial philanderer” and a “narcissist at a level I don’t think this country’s ever seen.”

Mick Mulvaney, the former Republican congressman who now serves as the president’s acting chief of staff, in 2016 called him a “terrible human being” who had made “disgusting and indefensible” comments about women.

“Rick Perry called him a ‘cancer’ and then became a cabinet secretary,” he said. “It’s not like a swing voter in a battleground state will hear an ad hominem attack on him and suddenly think, ‘I never thought of it that way.’”""










						No One Attacked Trump More in 2016 Than Republicans. It Didn’t Work. (Published 2019)
					

Revisiting the blistering criticism from President Trump’s own party raises questions about whether the search for a killer line on Mr. Trump is a fool’s errand for Democrats in 2020.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## The Irish Ram

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
> In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)
> 
> GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!
> 
> Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina?
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 338723



Those are Hillary polls.  They just scratched her name out and inserted his.  They will be doing so right up to the evening of Nov. 7th.  when the real weeping ensues...
e.g.




Look how stunned they are.  But the polls, the POLLS!!!


----------



## Mac-7

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why is Biden doing so much better than Clinton?
> 
> First, it's the suburban voters. Urban and rural voting patterns haven't changed much, but suburban voters have broken strongly for the Democrats.
> 
> Second, it's the people who say they hate both candidates. In 2016, that group went for Trump. In 2020, that group is going massively for Biden. It's not that people love Biden, it's that they despise Trump. This year, it's the Biden voters who will crawl through broken glass to cast a vote, and the Trump voters who are demoralized.
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope that those who voted for Trump in 2016 – those who voted for Trump not because they liked Trump or supported Trump but voted for Trump just to keep Clinton out of office – have learned the bitter lesson of just how bad Trump truly is and vote for Biden in 2020.
> 
> Once again, the next president will be determined by a tiny minority of voters in a few key swing states.
Click to expand...

So you still fear trump voters?

on the one hand libs tell us biden cant lose - such as the headline on this thread

but at the same time they worry that trump voters are not listening


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Mac-7 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal
> 
> It will only get worse by Election Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am startiing to stockpile these quotes.  Should be fascinating come November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By November the economy is going to be in a worse recession than 2008, unless you can remember any other POTUS's getting re-elected with 30,000,000 unemployed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR
Click to expand...


And this is why:

""""After his party's success in the 1934 mid-term elections, Roosevelt presided over the establishment of the *Works Progress Administration* (WPA), another major work relief agency. He also *won passage of the Social Security Act*, which created a national old-age pension program known as Social Security. The same act also established a national *unemployment insurance program*, as well as the *Aid to Dependent Children*, which provided aid to families headed by single mothers. A third major piece of legislation, the *National Labor Relations Act of 1935**, guaranteed workers the right of **collective bargaining* and established the National Labor Relations Board.""""








						Presidency of Franklin D. Roosevelt, first and second terms - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nostra

depotoo said:


> Quinnipiac is at it again-
> 
> 
> PARTY IDENTIFICATION
> Republican                 26%
> Democrat                   36
> Independent                31
> Other/DK/NA                 7
> 
> 
> 
> https://poll.qu.edu/images/polling/us/us05202020_demos_ugjm33.pdf


Pretty much explains the Crazy Joe "lead".


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
> In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)
> 
> GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!
> 
> Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina?
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 338723











						Emerson College Polling predicts electoral landslide for Clinton
					

Emerson College also predicts Democrats will retake the Senate majority.




					thehill.com


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

The Irish Ram said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
> In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)
> 
> GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!
> 
> Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina?
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 338723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Hillary polls.  They just scratched her name out and inserted his.  They will be doing so right up to the evening of Nov. 7th.  when the real weeping ensues...
> e.g.
> View attachment 338725
> 
> Look how stunned they are.  But the polls, the POLLS!!!
Click to expand...


They had a right to be stunned. But I bet even THEY didn't know that Trump would advise injecting Clorox into their veins 3.5 years later. They were visionaries nonetheless. Or a depression that would rival 1929 would be Trump's crown jewel.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder President Hillary loves Quinniapiac...look how they were right out front predicting her "landslide".
> 
> View attachment 338702
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Trumptard, look at the date.  August 2016,  two months before Comey through Hillary under the bus.
Click to expand...

Need one closer to the election?









						Emerson College Polling predicts electoral landslide for Clinton
					

Emerson College also predicts Democrats will retake the Senate majority.




					thehill.com


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Nostra said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
> In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)
> 
> GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!
> 
> Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina?
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 338723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerson College Polling predicts electoral landslide for Clinton
> 
> 
> Emerson College also predicts Democrats will retake the Senate majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
Click to expand...


They were about as accurate as Rasmussen.

Actually, most polls had Trump and Hillary only a few points apart. Within the 3-4% error range.









						Latest Election Polls 2016 (Published 2016)
					

Get the latest national and state polls on the presidential election between Hillary Clinton and Donald J. Trump.




					www.nytimes.com
				





Hillary Clinton         
45.9%


Donald J. Trump       
42.8%

3%  Not exactly a landslide.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
> In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)
> 
> GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!
> 
> Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina?
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 338723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Hillary polls.  They just scratched her name out and inserted his.  They will be doing so right up to the evening of Nov. 7th.  when the real weeping ensues...
> e.g.
> View attachment 338725
> 
> Look how stunned they are.  But the polls, the POLLS!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had a right to be stunned. But I bet even THEY didn't know that Trump would advise injecting Clorox into their veins 3.5 years later. They were visionaries nonetheless. Or a depression that would rival 1929 would be Trump's crown jewel.
Click to expand...

* But I bet even THEY didn't know that Trump would advise injecting Clorox into their veins 3.5 years later.*

I love it when single digit IQ morons don't know when to stop pushing a debunked lie.


----------



## Nostra

Another poll that had Hitlery in an Electoral Landslide.............










						There is a 95 percent chance Hillary Clinton wins the Electoral College by 118 votes: poll
					

Reuters/Ipsos States of the Nation Project data says Clinton has a 95 percent chance to win the Electoral College by a margin of 118 votes.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Nostra said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
> In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)
> 
> GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!
> 
> Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina?
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 338723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Hillary polls.  They just scratched her name out and inserted his.  They will be doing so right up to the evening of Nov. 7th.  when the real weeping ensues...
> e.g.
> View attachment 338725
> 
> Look how stunned they are.  But the polls, the POLLS!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had a right to be stunned. But I bet even THEY didn't know that Trump would advise injecting Clorox into their veins 3.5 years later. They were visionaries nonetheless. Or a depression that would rival 1929 would be Trump's crown jewel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * But I bet even THEY didn't know that Trump would advise injecting Clorox into their veins 3.5 years later.*
> 
> I love it when single digit IQ morons don't know when to stop pushing a debunked lie.
Click to expand...



Excuse me???
You must not have been watching those Task Force press conferences, you fucking idiot.


----------



## lennypartiv

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Trump's numbers are only going to get worse when the second wave of this epidemic comes, and I would bet the farm that it will happen in the fall!


You libs don't deserve to get any of the life saving drugs if you become Coronavirus patients.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


/-----/ The report shows that the *polls* *oversample* an average of 29 percent more *Democrats* than Republicans and the results skew anti-Trump. The result is that it robs Trump of about 8 points in his approval ratings, from 46 percent to 38 percent, it said." In every single *poll* listed above, *Democrats* sampled outnumbered Republicans.


----------



## Mac-7

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal
> 
> It will only get worse by Election Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am startiing to stockpile these quotes.  Should be fascinating come November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By November the economy is going to be in a worse recession than 2008, unless you can remember any other POTUS's getting re-elected with 30,000,000 unemployed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is why:
> 
> """"After his party's success in the 1934 mid-term elections, Roosevelt presided over the establishment of the *Works Progress Administration* (WPA), another major work relief agency. He also *won passage of the Social Security Act*, which created a national old-age pension program known as Social Security. The same act also established a national *unemployment insurance program*, as well as the *Aid to Dependent Children*, which provided aid to families headed by single mothers. A third major piece of legislation, the *National Labor Relations Act of 1935**, guaranteed workers the right of **collective bargaining* and established the National Labor Relations Board.""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presidency of Franklin D. Roosevelt, first and second terms - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...

I cant entirely disagree with that argument

FDR did everything he could think of to keep the unemployed workers from starving 

And even though he never got the results he wanted the voters gave him credit for trying

now libs want to blame everything on trump when the reality is he has done everything he could to avoid a depression

as  a voter I know I dont buy into the hysterical attacks on trump from the left


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Nostra said:


> Another poll that had Hitlery in an Electoral Landslide.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 95 percent chance Hillary Clinton wins the Electoral College by 118 votes: poll
> 
> 
> Reuters/Ipsos States of the Nation Project data says Clinton has a 95 percent chance to win the Electoral College by a margin of 118 votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com



Oh, waaaaait!
Comey's actual live broadcast on October 29, 2016 was this:


Updated: October 29, 2016 4:40 PM ET

"""FBI Director James Comey has come under a hail of criticism from Democrats, Republicans and government officials for his public announcement on Friday that his agency is re-examining Hillary Clinton’s email investigation 11 days before the election.

Comey’s announcement on Friday — little more than a week before the Nov. 8 presidential election — has shaken the race between Clinton and Donald Trump, and potentially boosted Republican chances to hold its majorities in Congress.""""









						FBI Director James Comey Under Fire After Hillary Clinton Email Announcement
					

"He owes the public the full story"




					time.com


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
> In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)
> 
> GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!
> 
> Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina?
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 338723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Hillary polls.  They just scratched her name out and inserted his.  They will be doing so right up to the evening of Nov. 7th.  when the real weeping ensues...
> e.g.
> View attachment 338725
> 
> Look how stunned they are.  But the polls, the POLLS!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had a right to be stunned. But I bet even THEY didn't know that Trump would advise injecting Clorox into their veins 3.5 years later. They were visionaries nonetheless. Or a depression that would rival 1929 would be Trump's crown jewel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * But I bet even THEY didn't know that Trump would advise injecting Clorox into their veins 3.5 years later.*
> 
> I love it when single digit IQ morons don't know when to stop pushing a debunked lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me???
> You must not have been watching those Task Force press conferences, you fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

1.  He didn't advise anything.  He was talking about doing research.

2.  He never said anything about Clorox.

You are an idiot who got busted in a lie..................and are so stupid you ran to bring a video that proved you lied.  What a clown.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another poll that had Hitlery in an Electoral Landslide.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 95 percent chance Hillary Clinton wins the Electoral College by 118 votes: poll
> 
> 
> Reuters/Ipsos States of the Nation Project data says Clinton has a 95 percent chance to win the Electoral College by a margin of 118 votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, waaaaait!
> Comey's actual live broadcast on October 29, 2016 was this:
> 
> 
> Updated: October 29, 2016 4:40 PM ET
> 
> """FBI Director James Comey has come under a hail of criticism from Democrats, Republicans and government officials for his public announcement on Friday that his agency is re-examining Hillary Clinton’s email investigation 11 days before the election.
> 
> Comey’s announcement on Friday — little more than a week before the Nov. 8 presidential election — has shaken the race between Clinton and Donald Trump, and potentially boosted Republican chances to hold its majorities in Congress.""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Director James Comey Under Fire After Hillary Clinton Email Announcement
> 
> 
> "He owes the public the full story"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com
Click to expand...

So?  I said nothing about Comey.  You are off on a tangent, lunatic.

WTF does that have to do with a poll predicting Hitlery in an Electoral Landslide, Moron?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

shockedcanadian said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple, if Biden wins, China wins.  America will be most hurt, as they have by China over the last 25 years as global socialists get back to fleecing the U.S taxpayer and industries.
> 
> If Trump wins the re-election, America is back.
> 
> For these reasons, I believe Americans will come to their senses on election day, just as they did in 2016, no matter how much effort some apply to push the communists to replace America.
Click to expand...


For 3 1/2 years I've been saying Trump needs a Corleone Baptism Event where all of America's enemies are simply liquidated and in such a matter that it's 100 years before they even think of fucking with us again.  Had Hillary won, they would have to have been a Civil War to keep the Republican and Constitution.  

If Trump and Q keep doing NOTHING, all that does is push back the inevitable


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Cellblock2429 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /-----/ The report shows that the *polls* *oversample* an average of 29 percent more *Democrats* than Republicans and the results skew anti-Trump. The result is that it robs Trump of about 8 points in his approval ratings, from 46 percent to 38 percent, it said." In every single *poll* listed above, *Democrats* sampled outnumbered Republicans.
Click to expand...


You don't post a link to your source, coward, and  it doesn't match up with what Q says their methodology is:

"""PARTY IDENTIFICATION QUESTION WORDING -Generally speaking, do you consider yourself a Republican, a Democrat, an Independent, or what?

REGISTERED VOTERS PARTY IDENTIFICATION
Republican 26%
Democrat 36%
Independent 31%
Other/DK/NA 7%

*So 64% are Republican and Independents and DK/NA
Democrats 36%
and the man in the basement is winning.*



			https://poll.qu.edu/images/polling/us/us05202020_demos_ugjm33.pdf


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Nostra said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another poll that had Hitlery in an Electoral Landslide.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 95 percent chance Hillary Clinton wins the Electoral College by 118 votes: poll
> 
> 
> Reuters/Ipsos States of the Nation Project data says Clinton has a 95 percent chance to win the Electoral College by a margin of 118 votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, waaaaait!
> Comey's actual live broadcast on October 29, 2016 was this:
> 
> 
> Updated: October 29, 2016 4:40 PM ET
> 
> """FBI Director James Comey has come under a hail of criticism from Democrats, Republicans and government officials for his public announcement on Friday that his agency is re-examining Hillary Clinton’s email investigation 11 days before the election.
> 
> Comey’s announcement on Friday — little more than a week before the Nov. 8 presidential election — has shaken the race between Clinton and Donald Trump, and potentially boosted Republican chances to hold its majorities in Congress.""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Director James Comey Under Fire After Hillary Clinton Email Announcement
> 
> 
> "He owes the public the full story"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  I said nothing about Comey.  You are off on a tangent, lunatic.
> 
> WTF does that have to do with a poll predicting Hitlery in an Electoral Landslide, Moron?
Click to expand...


I guess you don't understand timing very well.  Everything shifted when Comey announced on live TV on October 29 that he was opening up a new investigation into her emails, moron. 

What is shameful on you motherfuckers is that at the same time, Trump's Hollywood Access tape is released and you assholes still voted for him.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /-----/ The report shows that the *polls* *oversample* an average of 29 percent more *Democrats* than Republicans and the results skew anti-Trump. The result is that it robs Trump of about 8 points in his approval ratings, from 46 percent to 38 percent, it said." In every single *poll* listed above, *Democrats* sampled outnumbered Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't post a link to your source, coward, and  it doesn't match up with what Q says their methodology is:
> 
> """PARTY IDENTIFICATION QUESTION WORDING -Generally speaking, do you consider yourself a Republican, a Democrat, an Independent, or what?
> 
> REGISTERED VOTERS PARTY IDENTIFICATION
> Republican 26%
> Democrat 36%
> Independent 31%
> Other/DK/NA 7%
> 
> *So 64% are Republican and Independents and DK/NA
> Democrats 36%
> and the man in the basement is winning.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://poll.qu.edu/images/polling/us/us05202020_demos_ugjm33.pdf
Click to expand...

/----/ Thanks fopr making my point on oversampling.
Republican 26%
Democrat 36%
Independent 31% 

In Pew Research Center surveys conducted in 2017,* 37% of registered voters identified as independents, 33% as Democrats and 26% as Republicans. *


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu



So, once again, Trump has no path to the White House


----------



## Shawnee_b

Poll this.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another poll that had Hitlery in an Electoral Landslide.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 95 percent chance Hillary Clinton wins the Electoral College by 118 votes: poll
> 
> 
> Reuters/Ipsos States of the Nation Project data says Clinton has a 95 percent chance to win the Electoral College by a margin of 118 votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, waaaaait!
> Comey's actual live broadcast on October 29, 2016 was this:
> 
> 
> Updated: October 29, 2016 4:40 PM ET
> 
> """FBI Director James Comey has come under a hail of criticism from Democrats, Republicans and government officials for his public announcement on Friday that his agency is re-examining Hillary Clinton’s email investigation 11 days before the election.
> 
> Comey’s announcement on Friday — little more than a week before the Nov. 8 presidential election — has shaken the race between Clinton and Donald Trump, and potentially boosted Republican chances to hold its majorities in Congress.""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Director James Comey Under Fire After Hillary Clinton Email Announcement
> 
> 
> "He owes the public the full story"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  I said nothing about Comey.  You are off on a tangent, lunatic.
> 
> WTF does that have to do with a poll predicting Hitlery in an Electoral Landslide, Moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you don't understand timing very well.  Everything shifted when Comey announced on live TV on October 29 that he was opening up a new investigation into her emails, moron.
> 
> What is shameful on you motherfuckers is that at the same time, Trump's Hollywood Access tape is released and you assholes still voted for him.
Click to expand...

The other poll was on 11/7, Dummy.


----------



## mamooth

CrusaderFrank said:


> For 3 1/2 years I've been saying Trump needs a Corleone Baptism Event where all of America's enemies are simply liquidated



And all the other whiny psychopaths have supported you in your calls for mass murder. We get the scummiest parts of the Trump cult hanging around here, the complete human shitstains. They've been rejected by decent society, so this is their SafeSpace. In any decent society, people like Frank would be immediately shunned by everyone. The Trump cult here is not composed of decent people.

Needless to say, you don't see liberals calling for mass murder. Only the Trump cultists here call for mass murder. And while not all the Trump cultists call for mass murder, all of them here suck up to the people who do call for mass murder.



> If Trump and Q keep doing NOTHING, all that does is push back the inevitable



Have you found Hillary Clinton's pizza parlor child sex den yet?

Dumbass.


----------



## Mike473

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac is at it again-
> 
> 
> PARTY IDENTIFICATION
> Republican                 26%
> Democrat                   36
> Independent                31
> Other/DK/NA                 7
> 
> 
> 
> https://poll.qu.edu/images/polling/us/us05202020_demos_ugjm33.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will people ever learn? Joe Biden has no chance of winning in November. If the Democrats thought they could win in 2020, someone like Biden would never be allowed anywhere near the nomination. He is being thrown out there to take one for the team. I thought for a while Biden might be faking his decline. How could the campaign team be unable to set up virtual town halls and video chats that work properly after over 2 months of practice? Any youtuber could show them how in 20 minutes.
> 
> After Biden is demolished in November, the left will be asking serious questions about why they rigged it and went with Biden over someone capable of running a campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> """_If the Democrats thought they could win in 2020, someone like Biden would never be allowed anywhere near the nomination_."""
> 
> Funny you should say that.
> 
> """In 2015, Senator Lindsey Graham, Republican of South Carolina, labeled Mr. Trump a “race-baiting, xenophobic, religious bigot” and called him the “ISIL man of the year,” referring to the Islamic State. That was in addition to describing him as a “kook,” “crazy” and a man who was “unfit for office.”
> 
> Senator Ted Cruz, the second-to-last man left standing in the ugly 2016 Republican primary race, called Mr. Trump a “pathological liar” who was “utterly amoral,” a “serial philanderer” and a “narcissist at a level I don’t think this country’s ever seen.”
> 
> Mick Mulvaney, the former Republican congressman who now serves as the president’s acting chief of staff, in 2016 called him a “terrible human being” who had made “disgusting and indefensible” comments about women.
> 
> “Rick Perry called him a ‘cancer’ and then became a cabinet secretary,” he said. “It’s not like a swing voter in a battleground state will hear an ad hominem attack on him and suddenly think, ‘I never thought of it that way.’”""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No One Attacked Trump More in 2016 Than Republicans. It Didn’t Work. (Published 2019)
> 
> 
> Revisiting the blistering criticism from President Trump’s own party raises questions about whether the search for a killer line on Mr. Trump is a fool’s errand for Democrats in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
Click to expand...


Biden is 25% of the guy who got crushed in his prior Presidential runs. Couldn't even win his parties nomination without rigging. Landslide loss coming his way in November.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Blaine Sweeter said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean joe is a fugitive from the law in Ukraine???
> 
> and if so what is our agreement with them on extradition???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep chasing your tail, see where it gets you.
> That's going nowhere.
Click to expand...


You stupid comment was repeated a great deal through the fall of 2016.

You even had one of the board morons, candycorn, post a thread titled "Hillary is Cruising".

So, keep crowing.....

We'll see you in November.

If Biden's brain can last that long.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Good. Dimms please make sure you run Biden.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

mamooth said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 3 1/2 years I've been saying Trump needs a Corleone Baptism Event where all of America's enemies are simply liquidated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the other whiny psychopaths have supported you in your calls for mass murder. We get the scummiest parts of the Trump cult hanging around here, the complete human shitstains. They've been rejected by decent society, so this is their SafeSpace. In any decent society, people like Frank would be immediately shunned by everyone. The Trump cult here is not composed of decent people.
> 
> Needless to say, you don't see liberals calling for mass murder. Only the Trump cultists here call for mass murder. And while not all the Trump cultists call for mass murder, all of them here suck up to the people who do call for mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump and Q keep doing NOTHING, all that does is push back the inevitable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you found Hillary Clinton's pizza parlor child sex den yet?
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


You don't see liberals calling for mass murder.

1. You are not a liberal....we established that a long time ago.

2. You left wingers are the reason we murder about 1,000,000 people every year.

So fuck off.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Astrostar said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two dynamics yet to come into play:  Russia and their influence that had such a bearing in 2016, and a last minute manufactured bombshell from Barr, et al, as was the case with Comey in 2016.  Trump can't win it on his own, but there will be efforts from others to pull him through.
Click to expand...

*Russia and their influence that had such a bearing in 2016*

They tricked you into voting for Trump, admit it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

ColonelAngus said:


> Good. Dimms please make sure you run Biden.



And make Wretched Gretchin his VP.  I think it would be great.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

TDS thread 1,611


----------



## mamooth

Sun Devil 92 said:


> You don't see liberals calling for mass murder.



Yes, that's what I said. And it's true. It's only Trump's brownshirt brigade wannabees doing that here.



> 1. You are not a liberal....we established that a long time ago.



Really? I didn't notice. I bet you tried some laughably dishonest word games.



> 2. You left wingers are the reason we murder about 1,000,000 people every year.



Don't lie to me about abortion. It doesn't fool anyone. You don't think abortion is murder. You just pretend you to because it gives you a sick perverted thrill to hate, and because you're a sad little control freak.



> So fuck off.



You felt a burning need to jump in and run cover for Frank's calls for mass murder. That would indicate you agree, making you fascist filth as well.

If you disagree that you're fascist filth, you can demonstrate it by condemning Frank's call for mass murder.


----------



## rightwinger

A poll right now is mostly meaningless except it isn’t a ringing endorsement of our president. 

Come November, voters will decide how good a job Trump did in  fighting the virus and rescuing the economy


----------



## Death Angel

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Trump's numbers are only going to get worse when the second wave of this epidemic comes, and I would bet the farm that it will happen in the fall!


You never surprise us cheering suffering in America.

Dems cant win unless America suffers.


----------



## 22lcidw

mamooth said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 3 1/2 years I've been saying Trump needs a Corleone Baptism Event where all of America's enemies are simply liquidated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the other whiny psychopaths have supported you in your calls for mass murder. We get the scummiest parts of the Trump cult hanging around here, the complete human shitstains. They've been rejected by decent society, so this is their SafeSpace. In any decent society, people like Frank would be immediately shunned by everyone. The Trump cult here is not composed of decent people.
> 
> Needless to say, you don't see liberals calling for mass murder. Only the Trump cultists here call for mass murder. And while not all the Trump cultists call for mass murder, all of them here suck up to the people who do call for mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump and Q keep doing NOTHING, all that does is push back the inevitable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you found Hillary Clinton's pizza parlor child sex den yet?
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

There are Progs who do call for mass murder. And they are far more along in that way of civilization.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

mamooth said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see liberals calling for mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I said. And it's true. It's only Trump's brownshirt brigade wannabees doing that here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You are not a liberal....we established that a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I didn't notice. I bet you tried some laughably dishonest word games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. You left wingers are the reason we murder about 1,000,000 people every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't lie to me about abortion. It doesn't fool anyone. You don't think abortion is murder. You just pretend you to because it gives you a sick perverted thrill to hate, and because you're a sad little control freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You felt a burning need to jump in and run cover for Frank's calls for mass murder. That would indicate you agree, making you fascist filth as well.
> 
> If you disagree that you're fascist filth, you can demonstrate it by condemning Frank's call for mass murder.
Click to expand...


What part of fuck off don't you understand ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

rightwinger said:


> A poll right now is mostly meaningless except it isn’t a ringing endorsement of our president.
> 
> Come November, voters will decide how good a job Trump did in  fighting the virus and rescuing the economy



Or how badly they want to elect a left wing VP  to run the country behind the sitting corpse of Joe Biden.


----------



## mamooth

Sun Devil 92 said:


> What part of fuck off don't you understand ?



Whenever I trigger fascist filth, an angel gets its wings.


----------



## mamooth

22lcidw said:


> There are Progs who do call for mass murder. And they are far more along in that way of civilization.



I'm sure there are, somewhere. In a movement of millions, not everyone is sane or moral. However, there are many, many more conservatives doing it.

That's the point. Calls for for mass murder are common from the right, because the right encourages it. It starts at the top, with Trump actively calling for violence against people he doesn't like. The left condemns violence, starting from the top, hence there's a lot less of it from the left.


----------



## Denizen

Donald Trump is imploding as his poll numbers tank. He is wildly creating new diversions and distractions to conceal his incompetent leadership in the Covid19 fight.

The USA was slow to respond to Covid 19 and is one of the worst-performing developed countries. Third world country Vietnam on China's border still has no deaths from Covid19.

The voting public has demonstrated its disapproval of Donald Trump's absence of leadership.


Fifty percent of those surveyed said they currently plan on voting for the former vice president, while 39 percent said they would vote for Trump.
Forty-one percent of respondents said they approve of the job he’s doing to combat the outbreak, down from 46 percent in April.
Disapproval of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic rose to 56 percent from 51 percent last month.
Trump's job approval falling to 42 percent from 45 percent in April. 
The orange clown is going down.

Poll: Biden holds 11-point lead over Trump



> Poll: Biden holds 11-point lead over Trump
> BY MAX GREENWOOD - 05/20/20 02:24 PM EDT 1,170
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden leads President Trump by double digits in the race for the White House, according to a new Quinnipiac University poll released on Wednesday.
> 
> The poll shows Biden with an 11-point advantage over Trump in a national head-to-head match-up. Fifty percent of those surveyed said they currently plan on voting for the former vice president, while 39 percent said they would vote for Trump.
> 
> A survey conducted last month by Quinnipiac University showed a slightly tighter race, with Biden taking 49 percent and Trump notching 41 percent.
> 
> Trump’s dip in the support tracks with waning voter approval of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic. Forty-one percent of respondents said they approve of the job he’s doing to combat the outbreak, down from 46 percent in April.
> 
> Meanwhile, the number of voters who disapprove of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic rose to 56 percent from 51 percent last month.
> 
> The president’s overall job approval is in decline, as well, falling to 42 percent from 45 percent in April.


----------



## depotoo

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump is imploding as his poll numbers tank. He is wildly creating new diversions and distractions to conceal his incompetent leadership in the Covid19 fight.
> 
> The USA was slow to respond to Covid 19 and is one of the worst-performing developed countries. Third world country Vietnam on China's border still has no deaths from Covid19.
> 
> The voting public has demonstrated its disapproval of Donald Trump's absence of leadership.
> 
> 
> Fifty percent of those surveyed said they currently plan on voting for the former vice president, while 39 percent said they would vote for Trump.
> Forty-one percent of respondents said they approve of the job he’s doing to combat the outbreak, down from 46 percent in April.
> Disapproval of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic rose to 56 percent from 51 percent last month.
> Trump's job approval falling to 42 percent from 45 percent in April.
> The orange clown is going down.
> 
> Poll: Biden holds 11-point lead over Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Biden holds 11-point lead over Trump
> BY MAX GREENWOOD - 05/20/20 02:24 PM EDT 1,170
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden leads President Trump by double digits in the race for the White House, according to a new Quinnipiac University poll released on Wednesday.
> 
> The poll shows Biden with an 11-point advantage over Trump in a national head-to-head match-up. Fifty percent of those surveyed said they currently plan on voting for the former vice president, while 39 percent said they would vote for Trump.
> 
> A survey conducted last month by Quinnipiac University showed a slightly tighter race, with Biden taking 49 percent and Trump notching 41 percent.
> 
> Trump’s dip in the support tracks with waning voter approval of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic. Forty-one percent of respondents said they approve of the job he’s doing to combat the outbreak, down from 46 percent in April.
> 
> Meanwhile, the number of voters who disapprove of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic rose to 56 percent from 51 percent last month.
> 
> The president’s overall job approval is in decline, as well, falling to 42 percent from 45 percent in April.
Click to expand...

With 10% more Dems polled...  Already a fake thread,on it.


----------



## kyzr




----------



## DGS49

RealClearPolitics - Betting Odds - 2020 U.S. President
					

RealClearPolitics - Betting Odds - 2020 U.S. President




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				




The far interestinger number is the betting odds.  Yeah, the beauty contests all have Biden ahead, but when push comes to shove and you ask the experts, Trump is a clear betting favorite.

At some point in the September-November timeframe, people are going to look at the awful Democrat platform and the awful individual who is selling it - not to mention the awful running mate that he is sure to pick, and Trump wins by a bigger margin than before.

And I hope to fuck that he gets 100% of the votes in California, NY, Massachusetts, Chicago, D.C., and Philadelphia, so that Leftists can spend another four years licking their wounds and saying THE ELECTORAL COLLEGE SHOULD BE ABOLISHED! OUR GUY WON BY 10%!!!!!!!


----------



## fncceo




----------



## Billy000

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump is imploding as his poll numbers tank. He is wildly creating new diversions and distractions to conceal his incompetent leadership in the Covid19 fight.
> 
> The USA was slow to respond to Covid 19 and is one of the worst-performing developed countries. Third world country Vietnam on China's border still has no deaths from Covid19.
> 
> The voting public has demonstrated its disapproval of Donald Trump's absence of leadership.
> 
> 
> Fifty percent of those surveyed said they currently plan on voting for the former vice president, while 39 percent said they would vote for Trump.
> Forty-one percent of respondents said they approve of the job he’s doing to combat the outbreak, down from 46 percent in April.
> Disapproval of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic rose to 56 percent from 51 percent last month.
> Trump's job approval falling to 42 percent from 45 percent in April.
> The orange clown is going down.
> 
> Poll: Biden holds 11-point lead over Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Biden holds 11-point lead over Trump
> BY MAX GREENWOOD - 05/20/20 02:24 PM EDT 1,170
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden leads President Trump by double digits in the race for the White House, according to a new Quinnipiac University poll released on Wednesday.
> 
> The poll shows Biden with an 11-point advantage over Trump in a national head-to-head match-up. Fifty percent of those surveyed said they currently plan on voting for the former vice president, while 39 percent said they would vote for Trump.
> 
> A survey conducted last month by Quinnipiac University showed a slightly tighter race, with Biden taking 49 percent and Trump notching 41 percent.
> 
> Trump’s dip in the support tracks with waning voter approval of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic. Forty-one percent of respondents said they approve of the job he’s doing to combat the outbreak, down from 46 percent in April.
> 
> Meanwhile, the number of voters who disapprove of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic rose to 56 percent from 51 percent last month.
> 
> The president’s overall job approval is in decline, as well, falling to 42 percent from 45 percent in April.
Click to expand...

Still early, but we can dare to dream. I don’t even care if Biden wins per se, so long as Trump loses. All that matters is Trump’s removal and not what is gained from it.


----------



## Billy000

fncceo said:


> View attachment 338788


Trump is only 1 of 5 winning candidates to ever lose the popular vote. He won by a fluke, and now the electoral map is turning on him.


----------



## lennypartiv

ObamaGate won't go away, it will take Biden's poll numbers down.


----------



## Pete7469

LOL... same with hitlery, but at least they could get a coherent statement out of the sociopath hag. Biden looks like a jabbering retard no matter what circumstance he's in, and Trump is going to destroy him in a debate setting.

Now that the democrook party has become the party of stagnant economic growth and house arrest, putting a buffoon like Biden in for nomination was just as stupid as the republicrats selecting McCain to run in 2008.


.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## lennypartiv

rightwinger said:


> A poll right now is mostly meaningless except it isn’t a ringing endorsement of our president.
> Come November, voters will decide how good a job Trump did in  fighting the virus and rescuing the economy


So Trump should be held accountable for a Chinese virus?


----------



## my2¢

In looking at this week's bookie line, the smart money remains on Trump.


----------



## BULLDOG

lennypartiv said:


> ObamaGate won't go away, it will take Biden's poll numbers down.



Crazy right wingers are the only ones who believe that crap, and they already oppose Biden anyway. You're just keeping the crazies stirred up. They will get tired eventually.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Yep, Biden is sure to win.  No need to go to the polls liberals.  He’s got this.  Stay home under quarantine.


----------



## Pete7469

ColonelAngus said:


> Yep, Biden is sure to win.  No need to go to the polls liberals.  He’s got this.  Stay home under quarantine.


Let's just make sure everyone else gets out to vote.


----------



## Meister

Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.


----------



## whitehall

May 28, 2015 Quinnipiac had Hillary by 57 and the only republicans that even came close were Rubio and Paul. Quinnipiac even took the time to gauge Trump-s negatives and found that 21% of republicans definitely would not vote for him. How could Quinnipiac get it so wrong? The short answer is that it isn't a poll at all but manufactured democrat party propaganda.


----------



## Billy000

Pete7469 said:


> LOL... same with hitlery, but at least they could get a coherent statement out of the sociopath hag. Biden looks like a jabbering retard no matter what circumstance he's in, and Trump is going to destroy him in a debate setting.
> 
> Now that the democrook party has become the party of stagnant economic growth and house arrest, putting a buffoon like Biden in for nomination was just as stupid as the republicrats selecting McCain to run in 2008.
> 
> 
> .


Why do you just pretend Trump doesn’t talk like a goddamn toddler on a daily basis?


----------



## DOTR

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
> In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)
> 
> GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!
> 
> Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina?
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 338723



Save yourself some typing schlomo and just say “all the polls that had Hillary winning now have Biden winning”.


----------



## DOTR

The Irish Ram said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
> In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)
> 
> GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!
> 
> Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina?
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 338723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Hillary polls.  They just scratched her name out and inserted his.  They will be doing so right up to the evening of Nov. 7th.  when the real weeping ensues...
> e.g.
> View attachment 338725
> 
> Look how stunned they are.  But the polls, the POLLS!!!
Click to expand...



   That never gets old


----------



## Denizen

depotoo said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is imploding as his poll numbers tank. He is wildly creating new diversions and distractions to conceal his incompetent leadership in the Covid19 fight.
> 
> The USA was slow to respond to Covid 19 and is one of the worst-performing developed countries. Third world country Vietnam on China's border still has no deaths from Covid19.
> 
> The voting public has demonstrated its disapproval of Donald Trump's absence of leadership.
> 
> 
> Fifty percent of those surveyed said they currently plan on voting for the former vice president, while 39 percent said they would vote for Trump.
> Forty-one percent of respondents said they approve of the job he’s doing to combat the outbreak, down from 46 percent in April.
> Disapproval of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic rose to 56 percent from 51 percent last month.
> Trump's job approval falling to 42 percent from 45 percent in April.
> The orange clown is going down.
> 
> Poll: Biden holds 11-point lead over Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Biden holds 11-point lead over Trump
> BY MAX GREENWOOD - 05/20/20 02:24 PM EDT 1,170
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden leads President Trump by double digits in the race for the White House, according to a new Quinnipiac University poll released on Wednesday.
> 
> The poll shows Biden with an 11-point advantage over Trump in a national head-to-head match-up. Fifty percent of those surveyed said they currently plan on voting for the former vice president, while 39 percent said they would vote for Trump.
> 
> A survey conducted last month by Quinnipiac University showed a slightly tighter race, with Biden taking 49 percent and Trump notching 41 percent.
> 
> Trump’s dip in the support tracks with waning voter approval of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic. Forty-one percent of respondents said they approve of the job he’s doing to combat the outbreak, down from 46 percent in April.
> 
> Meanwhile, the number of voters who disapprove of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic rose to 56 percent from 51 percent last month.
> 
> The president’s overall job approval is in decline, as well, falling to 42 percent from 45 percent in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With 10% more Dems polled...  Already a fake thread,on it.
Click to expand...


Republicans are flaccid and becoming extinct.


----------



## Denizen

Billy000 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is imploding as his poll numbers tank. He is wildly creating new diversions and distractions to conceal his incompetent leadership in the Covid19 fight.
> 
> The USA was slow to respond to Covid 19 and is one of the worst-performing developed countries. Third world country Vietnam on China's border still has no deaths from Covid19.
> 
> The voting public has demonstrated its disapproval of Donald Trump's absence of leadership.
> 
> 
> Fifty percent of those surveyed said they currently plan on voting for the former vice president, while 39 percent said they would vote for Trump.
> Forty-one percent of respondents said they approve of the job he’s doing to combat the outbreak, down from 46 percent in April.
> Disapproval of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic rose to 56 percent from 51 percent last month.
> Trump's job approval falling to 42 percent from 45 percent in April.
> The orange clown is going down.
> 
> Poll: Biden holds 11-point lead over Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Biden holds 11-point lead over Trump
> BY MAX GREENWOOD - 05/20/20 02:24 PM EDT 1,170
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden leads President Trump by double digits in the race for the White House, according to a new Quinnipiac University poll released on Wednesday.
> 
> The poll shows Biden with an 11-point advantage over Trump in a national head-to-head match-up. Fifty percent of those surveyed said they currently plan on voting for the former vice president, while 39 percent said they would vote for Trump.
> 
> A survey conducted last month by Quinnipiac University showed a slightly tighter race, with Biden taking 49 percent and Trump notching 41 percent.
> 
> Trump’s dip in the support tracks with waning voter approval of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic. Forty-one percent of respondents said they approve of the job he’s doing to combat the outbreak, down from 46 percent in April.
> 
> Meanwhile, the number of voters who disapprove of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic rose to 56 percent from 51 percent last month.
> 
> The president’s overall job approval is in decline, as well, falling to 42 percent from 45 percent in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still early, but we can dare to dream. I don’t even care if Biden wins per se, so long as Trump loses. All that matters is Trump’s removal and not what is gained from it.
Click to expand...


Many people think the same way.

Biden doesn't have any particularly endearing quality which is why he never succeeded in past Democrat POTUS candidacy quests. At the very least, Biden is not a propagator of hate and division like Donald Trump.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mamooth said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 3 1/2 years I've been saying Trump needs a Corleone Baptism Event where all of America's enemies are simply liquidated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the other whiny psychopaths have supported you in your calls for mass murder. We get the scummiest parts of the Trump cult hanging around here, the complete human shitstains. They've been rejected by decent society, so this is their SafeSpace. In any decent society, people like Frank would be immediately shunned by everyone. The Trump cult here is not composed of decent people.
> 
> Needless to say, you don't see liberals calling for mass murder. Only the Trump cultists here call for mass murder. And while not all the Trump cultists call for mass murder, all of them here suck up to the people who do call for mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump and Q keep doing NOTHING, all that does is push back the inevitable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you found Hillary Clinton's pizza parlor child sex den yet?
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


Calling for justice, that's all.  You would love to live in a country where law enforcement can spy on anyone with impunity, I don't


----------



## basquebromance

From the days of Theodore Roosevelt to Barack Obama, you don’t get reelected if there’s a recession 

Trump would be shattering precedent if he could win reelection when the economy is taking this sort of downturn on his watch


----------



## blackhawk

Yeah the polls are never wrong.
There is a 95 percent chance Hillary Clinton wins the Electoral College by 118 votes: poll
Wall Street doesn't just see a Hillary win, it sees a landslide
The polls are split between Hillary Clinton winning and … Hillary Clinton winning in a landslide
New poll shows we're 'starting to hear the faint rumblings of a Hillary Clinton landslide'
Clinton has 90 percent chance of winning: Reuters/Ipsos States of the Nation
Hillary Clinton Could Be Headed for a Landslide


----------



## lennypartiv

basquebromance said:


> From the days of Theodore Roosevelt to Barack Obama, you don’t get reelected if there’s a recession
> Trump would be shattering precedent if he could win reelection when the economy is taking this sort of downturn on his watch


Trump can still win.  All it will take is a little swiftboating.  Bye bye Joe.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Billy000 said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... same with hitlery, but at least they could get a coherent statement out of the sociopath hag. Biden looks like a jabbering retard no matter what circumstance he's in, and Trump is going to destroy him in a debate setting.
> 
> Now that the democrook party has become the party of stagnant economic growth and house arrest, putting a buffoon like Biden in for nomination was just as stupid as the republicrats selecting McCain to run in 2008.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you just pretend Trump doesn’t talk like a goddamn toddler on a daily basis?
Click to expand...


Don't need to.

The same way we don't need to worry about the fact that your butthurt is 3.5 years old (and you were all saying you'd have him gone in a year), and will last for another 4.5 then 8 more after that.

You are going to be one sore moron.


----------



## Pete7469

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... same with hitlery, but at least they could get a coherent statement out of the sociopath hag. Biden looks like a jabbering retard no matter what circumstance he's in, and Trump is going to destroy him in a debate setting.
> 
> Now that the democrook party has become the party of stagnant economic growth and house arrest, putting a buffoon like Biden in for nomination was just as stupid as the republicrats selecting McCain to run in 2008.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you just pretend Trump doesn’t talk like a goddamn toddler on a daily basis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to.
> 
> The same way we don't need to worry about the fact that your butthurt is 3.5 years old (and you were all saying you'd have him gone in a year), and will last for another 4.5 then 8 more after that.
> 
> You are going to be one sore moron.
Click to expand...


What do you mean "going to be"?


----------



## lennypartiv

Denizen said:


> Republicans are flaccid and becoming extinct.


White people are becoming extinct, which is why we need to vote for Trump.  Build the wall, deport them all!


----------



## Denizen

lennypartiv said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are flaccid and becoming extinct.
> 
> 
> 
> White people are becoming extinct, which is why we need to vote for Trump.  Build the wall, deport them all!
Click to expand...


What do MAGAnuts have for sustenance?


----------



## Billy000

lennypartiv said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are flaccid and becoming extinct.
> 
> 
> 
> White people are becoming extinct, which is why we need to vote for Trump.  Build the wall, deport them all!
Click to expand...

So deport illegals or anyone of color in general? I’m sure you prefer the latter.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Billy000 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are flaccid and becoming extinct.
> 
> 
> 
> White people are becoming extinct, which is why we need to vote for Trump.  Build the wall, deport them all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So deport illegals or anyone of color in general? I’m sure you prefer the latter.
Click to expand...


You want to make up more shit to argue against.


----------



## Billy000

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are flaccid and becoming extinct.
> 
> 
> 
> White people are becoming extinct, which is why we need to vote for Trump.  Build the wall, deport them all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So deport illegals or anyone of color in general? I’m sure you prefer the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to make up more shit to argue against.
Click to expand...

Like what you’re doing right now?


----------



## Issa

shockedcanadian said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple, if Biden wins, China wins.  America will be most hurt, as they have by China over the last 25 years as global socialists get back to fleecing the U.S taxpayer and industries.
> 
> If Trump wins the re-election, America is back.
> 
> For these reasons, I believe Americans will come to their senses on election day, just as they did in 2016, no matter how much effort some apply to push the communists to replace America.
Click to expand...

Trump have helped China spread its dominance by sitting back and upsetting allies, calling africa shithole, pissing off the muslim world, starting word wars with most countries...China took advantage of the absence of the US on world stage. 
Ask any worker trader or a businessman they can tell you how much China gained on world stage in the last 3 years.


----------



## FA_Q2

Blaine Sweeter said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.
> 
> 
> 
> This bullshit lie again.  Cases is entirely dependent on testing and world wide there is no uniform way to report cases or even deaths.  Add to that the FACT that many nations like Russia, China and Iran to name a few are outright lying about actual cases.  The hard fact is we are in the middle of the first world nations in how we are dealing with COVID.
> 
> Directly from Google per million deaths.  The fact that you have to directly bastardize the actual data to make a point is getting old.
> 
> 
> *Location**Confirmed**Recovered**Deaths*Sint Maarten92,54864,90418,029San Marino19,6446,3281,230Belgium5,4311,440888Andorra9,9908,244669Spain4,6933,035563United Kingdom3,826-550Italy3,6002,094512France2,129938416Sweden3,136495381Netherlands2,729-353Ireland4,6553,728301United States4,807917285Jersey2,9592,783273Isle of Man3,8103,241273Switzerland4,5134,083238Guernsey3,9723,704205Montserrat2,0791,890189Canada2,3181,178174Ecuador2,063207171Luxembourg4,9444,644136Bermuda1,7441,088126LocationConfirmedRecoveredDeathsSint Maarten92,54864,90418,029San Marino19,6446,3281,230Belgium5,4311,440888Andorra9,9908,244669Spain4,6933,035563United Kingdom3,826-550Italy3,6002,094512France2,129938416Sweden3,136495381Netherlands2,729-353Ireland4,6553,728301
> United States4,807917285Jersey2,9592,783273Isle of Man3,8103,241273Switzerland4,5134,083238Guernsey3,9723,704205Montserrat2,0791,890189Canada2,3181,178174Ecuador2,063207171Luxembourg4,9444,644136Bermuda1,7441,088126
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!
> 
> So I Googled it, just like you did.
> And here's what I got.
> Sorry, Sparky.  Your chart must be from February, not May 20th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.google.com/covid19/map?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States1,572,2524,771299,88693,111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia308,7052,10485,3922,972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil275,3821,303106,79418,130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Kingdom248,2933,737—35,704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain232,5554,937150,37627,888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy227,3643,774132,28232,330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany178,3952,145156,8028,233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey152,5871,835113,9874,222
Click to expand...

No, you actually have to track the data by population.  Thant little button on the top - that is how you normalize the data across different populations.  Try again.


----------



## JoeB131

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.



Trump never "won" to start with.  The majority has always been against him. 

Support for Biden is just a sign of how much people just want a return to normalcy.  Biden will be boring and normal,and that's kind of what people want right now.


----------



## JoeB131

CrusaderFrank said:


> Calling for justice, that's all. You would love to live in a country where law enforcement can spy on anyone with impunity, I don't



You guys are okay when law enforcement shoots black kids in the middle of the street when they have their hands up, but someone tells you to wear a mask or you can't get a haircut, you get hysterical.


----------



## wamose

BS polls like this are exactly like the BS stories against hydroxychloroquine. All they prove is that the MSM is still all in on the coup against Trump.


----------



## skews13

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.



Trump hasn’t done anything. That’s why he looks even worse now.

He inherited Obama’s recovery

And has now oversaw the worst unemployment numbers since the great depression

He watched 3000 Americans die his first year in office from a natural disaster, and did nothing.

He exploded the debt and deficit giving more money to rich people that just finished 10 years of fleecing America.

He has alienenated America’s allies.

He’s beholden to America’s enemies.

And has now watched over 100,000 Americans die of a global pandemic he could have minimized last year, but didn’t, and even denied it existed.

He is a detriment to everything around him, and needs to be removed and prosecuted.


----------



## Claudette

SmokeALib said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's internal polls are matching the public ones.
> tsk-tsk
> Even Fox Noise polls have him losing to Biden.
> Every poll on Real Clear Politics has Trump losing except Texas and Tennessee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again - polls don't count. Trump will win huge.
Click to expand...


I think you are correct. The polls, the talking heads and everyone else thought Hitlery would win in 2016.

Surprise. She lost.

Trump will win in 2020 and the nay sayers will have four more years to moan, groan and complain. Wonder who they will run in 2024??


----------



## SourKat

Julian Assange should have showed all that voting no longer matters, YOU are no longer in control of your government. No matter who you vote for the agenda never changes. Trump was no exception to that, he furthered the globalists agenda and that's why he won't get re elected - but Biden will be just as bad.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling for justice, that's all. You would love to live in a country where law enforcement can spy on anyone with impunity, I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are okay when law enforcement shoots black kids in the middle of the street when they have their hands up, but someone tells you to wear a mask or you can't get a haircut, you get hysterical.
Click to expand...

You're insane


----------



## Death Angel

rightwinger said:


> Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit.
> 
> No way he can make up 11 percent


You know it's  May, right?


----------



## Billy_Bob

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit.
> 
> No way he can make up 11 percent
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's  May, right?
Click to expand...

Hillary was supposedly up 16 points and she still lost... Its funny as hell to watch these fools fall for this again..


----------



## rightwinger

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit.
> 
> No way he can make up 11 percent
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's  May, right?
Click to expand...


Yup.....six months to go and a sitting President is down by 11 points. 

Problem for Trump is that his ace in the hole has been a strong economy. Ignore that I am a jerk, pay no attention to anything else.....just look at this historic economy

He will enter the election in a Depression. Of course he will blame the pandemic. But his leadership during this crisis has been divisive and shaky. He also has the worst number of infections in the world.


----------



## Fang

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu



Yet Trump's approval on Gallup is the highest it's ever been and his approval is higher than Obama's was at this same time. Polls are so odd.


----------



## Fang

In May of 2016:

*The new CNN/ORC Poll**, completed ahead of Trump's victory last night, found Clinton leads 54% to 41%, a 13-point edge over the New York businessman, her largest lead since last July. *


----------



## justoffal

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.



True but he'll have four years I think about it anyway. He is going to be re-elected... All the mental masturbation on the planet won't prevent it. Surely you have learned by now that the media is not going to tell you the truth when it comes to the polling numbers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling for justice, that's all. You would love to live in a country where law enforcement can spy on anyone with impunity, I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are okay when law enforcement shoots black kids in the middle of the street when they have their hands up, but someone tells you to wear a mask or you can't get a haircut, you get hysterical.
Click to expand...


*You guys are okay when law enforcement shoots black kids in the middle of the street when they have their hands up,*

Which black kids? Got any names?


----------



## justoffal

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling for justice, that's all. You would love to live in a country where law enforcement can spy on anyone with impunity, I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are okay when law enforcement shoots black kids in the middle of the street when they have their hands up, but someone tells you to wear a mask or you can't get a haircut, you get hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You guys are okay when law enforcement shoots black kids in the middle of the street when they have their hands up,*
> 
> Which black kids? Got any names?
Click to expand...


Of course he doesn't have any names....it never happened but don't let on.

JO


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu



Neat.  

Surely the OP can articulate how Trump is a miserable failure?

Budweiser beer is the most popular beer (polls).  Surely the OP can explain why it's the best beer too.


----------



## justoffal

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit.
> 
> No way he can make up 11 percent
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's  May, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.....six months to go and a sitting President is down by 11 points.
> 
> Problem for Trump is that his ace in the hole has been a strong economy. Ignore that I am a jerk, pay no attention to anything else.....just look at this historic economy
> 
> He will enter the election in a Depression. Of course he will blame the pandemic. But his leadership during this crisis has been divisive and shaky. He also has the worst number of infections in the world.
Click to expand...


Pahleese......you  have it all backwards.....even middle leaning democrats will vote for him this time because they want that economy back.....

BTW.....are you really going to go with Polls again after last time?  Come on man....you can't be that stupid.

JO


----------



## two_iron

It's all about the wording of the question:

Q. Do you feel sorry for an old man that is held hostage in his basement and is forcefully trotted out in front of cameras, to figuratively "shit the bed", as the American public watches in horror?

A. Yes, I'm a human being, I have compassion for a retarded gentleman like that
B. No I'm a soulless shitstain with no regard for my fellow human beings

Biden up by 11!!!!!


----------



## Lovebears65

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


lol liberals still believe the polls.  When are you going to learn most Trump supporters hang up on poll takers , me included LOL


----------



## Lesh

Billy_Bob said:


> Hillary was supposedly up 16 points and she still lost... Its funny as hell to watch these fools fall for this again..


You counting on help from the FBI and the Russians again?

Because that's what ate into her lead...


----------



## Death Angel

Blaine Sweeter said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary my dear covidiot, this post shows us how enamored and addicted you are to every breath POTUS takes, every move POTUS makes . . . you'll be watching him (thank you _Police_). I recommend Donald Trump get a restraining order . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recommend you follow Trump's example and start taking hydroxychloroquine.
> 
> 
> *Neil Cavuto Admits Trump Is NUTS For Pushing Hydroxy*
> 11,645 views
> •May 19, 2020
Click to expand...

Look who's quoting Fox News for credibility!


----------



## DOTR

Blaine Sweeter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two dynamics yet to come into play:  Russia and their influence that had such a bearing in 2016, and a last minute manufactured bombshell from Barr, et al, as was the case with Comey in 2016.  Trump can't win it on his own, but there will be efforts from others to pull him through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're mistaking Trump for a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I can just imagine that Putin is doing his best to get his BFF re-elected.
> Don't you just love a POTUS who LOVES dictators and despots who help them get elected?
> You being a real patriot and all.
> 
> 
> *Russian election meddling case supported by mountain of ...*
> www.usatoday.com › story › news › 2018/08/03 › russi...
> 
> Aug 3, 2018 - President Donald Trump has long equivocated on the question. Last month, standing beside Vladimir Putin, he said the _Russian_ president had ...
> *Collusion aside, Mueller found abundant evidence of Russian ...*
> www.politico.com › story › 2019/04/18 › mueller-repo...
> 
> Apr 18, 2019 - "The _Russian_ government interfered in the _2016 presidential election_ in sweeping and systematic fashion," Mueller wrote in the 448-page ...
> *Did Russia Affect the 2016 Election? It's Now Undeniable ...*
> www.wired.com › story › did-russia-affect-the-2016-el...
> 
> Feb 16, 2018 - In the wake of the Mueller indictment of a _Russian_ troll farm, any attempt to claim that the _2016 election_ wasn't affected by _Russian meddling_ is ...
> *Here's the public evidence that supports the idea that Russia ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › news › politics › 2017/07/06
> 
> Jul 6, 2017 - ... that the _Russian_ government tried to intervene in the _2016 presidential_ ... on classified information to find the _Russians_ culpable of _meddling_.
Click to expand...



Only one person was caught red handed working with Russia. Hillary Clinton. The Steele Dossier came from the KGB. This is indisputable.


----------



## DOTR

Blaine Sweeter said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder President Hillary loves Quinniapiac...look how they were right out front predicting her "landslide".
> 
> View attachment 338702
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Trumptard, look at the date.  August 2016,  two months before Comey through Hillary under the bus.
Click to expand...



  So this is how well polls account for current events and future events. Not very well. Your polls are propaganda. You may be stupid enough to believe polls who were 100% wrong in 2016 but I think in reality you just dont care about truth schlomo.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu



I just heard, "Trump is a failure because pollsters found a whole bunch of people who don't like him, and success is measured by what leftists like!"


----------



## Billiejeens

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu




I laugh


----------



## Cecilie1200

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Trump's numbers are only going to get worse when the second wave of this epidemic comes, and I would bet the farm that it will happen in the fall!



You sound suspiciously like you're hoping for a second wave.


----------



## Cecilie1200

shockedcanadian said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple, if Biden wins, China wins.  America will be most hurt, as they have by China over the last 25 years as global socialists get back to fleecing the U.S taxpayer and industries.
> 
> If Trump wins the re-election, America is back.
> 
> For these reasons, I believe Americans will come to their senses on election day, just as they did in 2016, no matter how much effort some apply to push the communists to replace America.
Click to expand...


I can make it even more simple.

The Biden campaign isn't even trying to hide the fact that the plan is for him to win, and then his wife and his Cabinet and staff - to be named later, so we don't even know who that would be yet - will actually run the country while dragging him out every so often to have his picture taken and the fertilizer in his pot changed.

When you're looking to hire someone, do you go through the interviews and resumes and backgrounds checks with the expectation of his brother whom you've never met and whose name you don't even know actually showing up on the first day to do the actual work?  No, I don't think so.

If his wife wants to run the country, she needs to stick her own damned name on the ballot.  Ditto for the Bureaucrats To Be Named Later.  If Biden can't actually do the job himself, he needs to not be running for it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.



"When he got involved with".  You DO know that he's the President, and the Task Force works for him and was appointed by him, right?  Care to explain how he was supposed to NOT "get involved with" the Task Force, Pimple Brain?

He announced that he's taking a drug which IS recommended by some doctors, and which was prescribed by his own doctor.  What the fuck ever happened to "Health care should be between the patient and his doctor.  It's private"?  Where did THAT go?  Where was I when ANYONE, let alone President Trump, asked you for your fucking opinion and permission in regards to his health?

I get that YOU think former President Obamagate is sacred and untouchable and that it's a mortal sin to ever even SUGGEST that his Presidency wasn't a major holy event.  I tell you, with great enjoyment, that to sane people, he's just a guy who was an elected official for a while and who is just as fallible and just as subject to being looked at for his mistakes and wrongdoing as anyone else.  I also hope, very much, that you have an enormous, prolonged tantrum throughout this election about what a "scandal" it is that former President Obamagate be treated like just another politician - in fact, just like you treated Trump - in the vain hope that Trump will be borne out of office on a wave of "outrage" that he didn't genuflect correctly.

Also, mismanagement of the Covid-19 pandemic is not measured by the number of times that you can confidently assert that it was mismanaged, "It was, it was, IT WAS!"  I also take great enjoyment in telling you that the days are long-gone when the media and a handful of pusbag useful idiot drones like you could parrot a vague Big Lie a million times and have it simply become "common knowledge".  The only "mismanagement" you shitbirds have to grouse about is that he was a Republican while doing the job, and therefore everything he did was criminally wrong in your eyes, even when it's what you were screaming that he should do just the week prior.  I definitely think that "I know you thought you saw him doing a good job that you really approved of, but I'm telling you it was wrong in every respect!  Who are you going to believe, your own eyes or ME?!" should be a major campaign point for you fools.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and get all excited like you did four years ago when Hillaryous was 50 points ahead. Oh, wait, that was a question she posed. Good luck, Bidum will forget he's running for President in a month or two.
Click to expand...


Again?!  Damn, that's what, the second or third time he's forgotten.  They should write a note and pin it to his shirt.


----------



## Cecilie1200

SmokeALib said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
Click to expand...


They've already proven multiple times that when the election contradicts the polls, they will just insist that the ELECTION was broken, not the polls.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's internal polls are matching the public ones.
> tsk-tsk
> Even Fox Noise polls have him losing to Biden.
> Every poll on Real Clear Politics has Trump losing except Texas and Tennessee.
Click to expand...


Wow, that really means something.  No, I'm serious.  You should really get your hopes up and feel confident.  You should also run your gums like a smug, arrogant jackass a whole bunch between now and November (you DO know it's May, right?) about how Trump's re-election is hopeless, and Dementia Joe is the next President, and oh BOY are you leftists FINALLY going to really get control of the country.

Because that's going to make it so much more enjoyable for us when your smarmy, pathetic ass slinks away and vanishes on election night, never to be heard from again so that you don't ever have to face what a fool you made of yourself.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many socks do you have now, all double-spacing one sentence paragraphs.....4 or 5?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality is a real bitch for you, isn't it?
Click to expand...


Why would it be?  In reality, Trump is President.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Clinton by a landslide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton was winning until Comey's public announcement just 10 days before the election put her under the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Comey Letter Probably Cost Clinton The Election
> 
> 
> So why won't the media admit as much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In less than 2 weeks we'll have 100,000 people dead from the pandemic because of a DO-NOTHING, impeached POTUS.
Click to expand...


Uh huh.  So you're telling us . . . what?  If the Democrats hadn't pushed on their sham impeachment, no one would have died at all?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mac-7 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you telling us this?
Click to expand...


Same reason people in mental hospitals mutter to themselves when they're banging their heads against the padded walls.


----------



## MartyNYC

Blaine Sweeter said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's internal polls are matching the public ones.
> tsk-tsk
> Even Fox Noise polls have him losing to Biden.
> Every poll on Real Clear Politics has Trump losing except Texas and Tennessee.
Click to expand...


NY Times wrote there was a 95% Hillary landslide a few hours before the election—How did that work out?


----------



## Cecilie1200

WillPower said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine would have to try to extradite Biden and that's just not going to happen.
> But you just keep watching your circus...your flea circus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Hunter???????????
Click to expand...


Dunno.  Have the brothels in Nevada reopened yet?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary my dear covidiot, this post shows us how enamored and addicted you are to every breath POTUS takes, every move POTUS makes . . . you'll be watching him (thank you _Police_). I recommend Donald Trump get a restraining order . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recommend you follow Trump's example and start taking hydroxychloroquine.
> 
> 
> *Neil Cavuto Admits Trump Is NUTS For Pushing Hydroxy*
> 11,645 views
> •May 19, 2020
Click to expand...


I recommend that you follow Biden's example and get some handlers to lead you around and keep you from wandering off.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two dynamics yet to come into play:  Russia and their influence that had such a bearing in 2016, and a last minute manufactured bombshell from Barr, et al, as was the case with Comey in 2016.  Trump can't win it on his own, but there will be efforts from others to pull him through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're mistaking Trump for a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I can just imagine that Putin is doing his best to get his BFF re-elected.
> Don't you just love a POTUS who LOVES dictators and despots who help them get elected?
> You being a real patriot and all.
> 
> 
> *Russian election meddling case supported by mountain of ...*
> www.usatoday.com › story › news › 2018/08/03 › russi...
> 
> Aug 3, 2018 - President Donald Trump has long equivocated on the question. Last month, standing beside Vladimir Putin, he said the _Russian_ president had ...
> *Collusion aside, Mueller found abundant evidence of Russian ...*
> www.politico.com › story › 2019/04/18 › mueller-repo...
> 
> Apr 18, 2019 - "The _Russian_ government interfered in the _2016 presidential election_ in sweeping and systematic fashion," Mueller wrote in the 448-page ...
> *Did Russia Affect the 2016 Election? It's Now Undeniable ...*
> www.wired.com › story › did-russia-affect-the-2016-el...
> 
> Feb 16, 2018 - In the wake of the Mueller indictment of a _Russian_ troll farm, any attempt to claim that the _2016 election_ wasn't affected by _Russian meddling_ is ...
> *Here's the public evidence that supports the idea that Russia ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › news › politics › 2017/07/06
> 
> Jul 6, 2017 - ... that the _Russian_ government tried to intervene in the _2016 presidential_ ... on classified information to find the _Russians_ culpable of _meddling_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news, real liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's always fake news when you don't want to hear it.
> That's called confirmation BI-ASS.
Click to expand...


Well, you'd certainly be the resident expert on that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

WelfareQueen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal
> 
> It will only get worse by Election Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am startiing to stockpile these quotes.  Should be fascinating come November.
Click to expand...


Won't do you any good.  Blaine is going to quietly vanish on Election Night, never to be heard from - or remembered - again.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal
> 
> It will only get worse by Election Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am startiing to stockpile these quotes.  Should be fascinating come November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By November the economy is going to be in a worse recession than 2008, unless you can remember any other POTUS's getting re-elected with 30,000,000 unemployed?
Click to expand...


That sounds remarkably like you're hoping for the economy to get worse so that you can fraudulently blame it on Trump.

But I'm just SURE you're not the sort of evil, partisan puddle of puke that would wish for bad things to happen to other people merely to advance your agenda.  Are you?  Surely as a compassionate, patriotic American, you are just hoping and praying that none of that happens, and that the economy recovers quickly so as to spare millions of people in this country and around the world from suffering.

I KNOW that's what you meant to say.  Right?


----------



## Cecilie1200

DOTR said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OY Vey,...another one who "joined" USMB last year
Click to expand...


Hey, it's possible.  Could be that he went completely 'round the twist from a combination of TDS and cabin fever, and just decided he had to spew vitriol about it.


----------



## Juicin

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu



Oh yea national polls really matter /s


----------



## Juicin

Cecilie1200 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal
> 
> It will only get worse by Election Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am startiing to stockpile these quotes.  Should be fascinating come November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By November the economy is going to be in a worse recession than 2008, unless you can remember any other POTUS's getting re-elected with 30,000,000 unemployed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds remarkably like you're hoping for the economy to get worse so that you can fraudulently blame it on Trump.
> 
> But I'm just SURE you're not the sort of evil, partisan puddle of puke that would wish for bad things to happen to other people merely to advance your agenda.  Are you?  Surely as a compassionate, patriotic American, you are just hoping and praying that none of that happens, and that the economy recovers quickly so as to spare millions of people in this country and around the world from suffering.
> 
> I KNOW that's what you meant to say.  Right?
Click to expand...


Well if he grew a backbone and ignored CNN and his favorite guy dr fauci everything probably would have been much better.

So it is sorta his fault? Isn't it?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it shows what a miserable failure Quinnipiac is. Look how well they predicted the matchups at this time in 2016.
> 
> _*"In a general election matchup, Clinton gets 46 percent of American voters to 42 percent for Paul and 45 percent of voters to 41 percent for Rubio. She leads other top Republicans:*_
> 
> *46 - 37 percent over Christie;*
> *47 - 40 percent over Huckabee;*
> *47 - 37 percent over Bush;*
> *46 - 38 percent over Walker;*
> *48 - 37 percent over Cruz;*
> _*50 - 32 percent over Trump."*_
> LINK
> 
> HaHa..Clinton is going to kick Trump's ass if he gets the nomination! Wait..he did. How did that work out again?
> 
> And you wonder why we laugh at you pathetic sheep Blaine Sweeter ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This was before Comey made his public announcement that he would not charge Hillary with a crime in late October.  That sunk her.
> How quickly you poor buttheads forget the important details.
Click to expand...


Yeah, yeah, "Hillary was robbed!" by the underhanded, sneaky tactic of telling the truth about her.

Most importantly, nothing in the world will EVER be evidence that you shouldn't be wildly, supremely confident that Biden is going to win in a landslide.  Don't let anyone convince you to be any less of an arrogant ass for even a second.  I do not want my eventual enjoyment of your utter despair in November to be lessened in any way.


----------



## Rambunctious

A fake news poll shows OBiden ahead by 11?....that means Trump will win by 21.....


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
> In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)
> 
> GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!
> 
> Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina?
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 338723



Oh, yeah, we're really going to "weep" because some drone cut-and-pasted something he doesn't understand, but which the Internet told him DEFINITELY proves that this time, they got Trump where they want him.

Hold your breath waiting.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why is Biden doing so much better than Clinton?
> 
> First, it's the suburban voters. Urban and rural voting patterns haven't changed much, but suburban voters have broken strongly for the Democrats.
> 
> Second, it's the people who say they hate both candidates. In 2016, that group went for Trump. In 2020, that group is going massively for Biden. It's not that people love Biden, it's that they despise Trump. This year, it's the Biden voters who will crawl through broken glass to cast a vote, and the Trump voters who are demoralized.
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope that those who voted for Trump in 2016 – those who voted for Trump not because they liked Trump or supported Trump but voted for Trump just to keep Clinton out of office – have learned the bitter lesson of just how bad Trump truly is and vote for Biden in 2020.
> 
> Once again, the next president will be determined by a tiny minority of voters in a few key swing states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a lot of old people who feel like Trump doesn't give a shit about them.  And they are right.  He never did then and he doesn't now.
Click to expand...


And a lot of leftists are childish enough to think "feelz" are relevant.

Grown-ups don't waste time worrying about total strangers caring about them.  They look at the results and move on.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder President Hillary loves Quinniapiac...look how they were right out front predicting her "landslide".
> 
> View attachment 338702
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Trumptard, look at the date.  August 2016,  two months before Comey through Hillary under the bus.
Click to expand...


Be sure to wipe down your keyboard after you get done orgasming over your "all-important" May polls.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
> In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)
> 
> GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!
> 
> Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina?
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 338723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Hillary polls.  They just scratched her name out and inserted his.  They will be doing so right up to the evening of Nov. 7th.  when the real weeping ensues...
> e.g.
> View attachment 338725
> 
> Look how stunned they are.  But the polls, the POLLS!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had a right to be stunned. But I bet even THEY didn't know that Trump would advise injecting Clorox into their veins 3.5 years later. They were visionaries nonetheless. Or a depression that would rival 1929 would be Trump's crown jewel.
Click to expand...


They didn't know that, because it didn't happen.  No, really, it didn't, I don't care WHAT your thought masters told you to believe.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it and weep, TrumpTards.
> In the aggregate, it doesn't look good for Trump ( RealClearPolitics.com)
> 
> GOOD LORD, Even Rasmussen has Biden winning!  LOL!
> 
> Who wants to bet the next live Trump rally won't be held in Tennessee or North Carolina?
> 
> Bahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 338723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Hillary polls.  They just scratched her name out and inserted his.  They will be doing so right up to the evening of Nov. 7th.  when the real weeping ensues...
> e.g.
> View attachment 338725
> 
> Look how stunned they are.  But the polls, the POLLS!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had a right to be stunned. But I bet even THEY didn't know that Trump would advise injecting Clorox into their veins 3.5 years later. They were visionaries nonetheless. Or a depression that would rival 1929 would be Trump's crown jewel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * But I bet even THEY didn't know that Trump would advise injecting Clorox into their veins 3.5 years later.*
> 
> I love it when single digit IQ morons don't know when to stop pushing a debunked lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me???
> You must not have been watching those Task Force press conferences, you fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


Learn the difference between "not watching", and "not watching to find something to piss and moan about".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lesh said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary was supposedly up 16 points and she still lost... Its funny as hell to watch these fools fall for this again..
> 
> 
> 
> You counting on help from the FBI and the Russians again?
> 
> Because that's what ate into her lead...
Click to expand...


*You counting on help from the FBI and the Russians again?*

It was awful!!!!

All these people exposing her corruption, how was she supposed to win?
Hillary's corruption must always remain hidden, Hillary's corruption must never be exposed.

Because.....RUSSIANS!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mac-7 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal
> 
> It will only get worse by Election Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am startiing to stockpile these quotes.  Should be fascinating come November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By November the economy is going to be in a worse recession than 2008, unless you can remember any other POTUS's getting re-elected with 30,000,000 unemployed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is why:
> 
> """"After his party's success in the 1934 mid-term elections, Roosevelt presided over the establishment of the *Works Progress Administration* (WPA), another major work relief agency. He also *won passage of the Social Security Act*, which created a national old-age pension program known as Social Security. The same act also established a national *unemployment insurance program*, as well as the *Aid to Dependent Children*, which provided aid to families headed by single mothers. A third major piece of legislation, the *National Labor Relations Act of 1935**, guaranteed workers the right of **collective bargaining* and established the National Labor Relations Board.""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presidency of Franklin D. Roosevelt, first and second terms - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant entirely disagree with that argument
> 
> FDR did everything he could think of to keep the unemployed workers from starving
> 
> And even though he never got the results he wanted the voters gave him credit for trying
> 
> now libs want to blame everything on trump when the reality is he has done everything he could to avoid a depression
> 
> as  a voter I know I dont buy into the hysterical attacks on trump from the left
Click to expand...


I'll start blaming Trump for shit the minute a leftist gives me a coherent explanation of what I should blame him for and why.  "He didn't take it seriously enough at first", "He did everything wrong!", and "Thousands of people are dead, so OBVIOUSLY he screwed up" are so vague that they're basically a flashing neon sign to indicate that the left has nothing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sun Devil 92 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Dimms please make sure you run Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And make Wretched Gretchin his VP.  I think it would be great.
Click to expand...


Or "Supermodel" Stacy Abrams.


----------



## Death Angel

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> One can only hope that those who voted for Trump in 2016 – those who voted for Trump not because they liked Trump or supported Trump but voted for Trump just to keep Clinton out of office – have learned the bitter lesson of just how bad Trump truly is


Sorry, but we love this guy. Your hysteria has changed nothing. In fact, moderates have learned he's pretty damn good and the left is insane.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


as your avatar says Blaine you are the Stupid virus


----------



## Lakhota

> *Biden ahead by 11 points: Quinnipiac Poll*



*Go Joe!*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> *Biden ahead by 11 points: Quinnipiac Poll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go Joe!*
Click to expand...

Liar you aren't a native American you're an Asain Indian from India


----------



## lennypartiv

Lakhota said:


> *Biden ahead by 11 points: Quinnipiac Poll*
> 
> 
> 
> *Go Joe!*
Click to expand...

You libs will be crying in your beer when ol' Joe gets swiftboated.


----------



## Lakhota

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Biden ahead by 11 points: Quinnipiac Poll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go Joe!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar you aren't a native American you're an Asain Indian from India
Click to expand...


Darn, I didn't know my camera was on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lakhota said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Biden ahead by 11 points: Quinnipiac Poll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go Joe!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar you aren't a native American you're an Asain Indian from India
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn, I didn't know my camera was on.
Click to expand...

Darn we've been through this a few years ago you admitted to it when you couldn't support your accusation


----------



## Cecilie1200

lennypartiv said:


> ObamaGate won't go away, it will take Biden's poll numbers down.



Nah, not for people who aren't political junkies.

I think two things are going to take Biden's poll numbers down.

1)  Eventually, his handlers are going to have to stop hiding him.  They're going to have to drag him out of his basement, put him in a nice new pot, spray the dust off of his leaves, and take him out to the campaign trail.  Or even, God help him, to debates.  The voters are going to see him stammering incoherently or wandering off the stage because he forgot where he was, and they're going to realize that all the "Dementia Joe" talk was not just right-wingers being mean.

2)  If the Republicans have one entire working brain amongst them - which is unfortunately not a certainty - they are going to spend the run-up to the election reminding everyone that when they were stuck at home, broke and watching everything they've worked for their whole lives disappear, worrying that their jobs might never come back, unable to pay their bills and going to food banks so their kids would go hungry, it was Trump who fought for them to go back to work and to their lives.  It was Biden and his creepy Democrat cohorts who railed at them and insulted them, calling them greedy, selfish Grandma-killers who just wanted to get their hair cut and their nails done, who demanded that they stay locked up for the next year like dogs in the fucking pound while the Dems trickled the occasional check to them (after loading up the bill with tons of pork for their pet projects, of course).


----------



## Cecilie1200

Pete7469 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Biden is sure to win.  No need to go to the polls liberals.  He’s got this.  Stay home under quarantine.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just make sure everyone else gets out to vote.
Click to expand...


My adult son insisted on getting registered for vote for the first time in his life, because he's determined to make sure Trump has one more vote.


----------



## lennypartiv

Cecilie1200 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ObamaGate won't go away, it will take Biden's poll numbers down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, not for people who aren't political junkies.
> 
> I think two things are going to take Biden's poll numbers down.
> 
> 1)  Eventually, his handlers are going to have to stop hiding him.  They're going to have to drag him out of his basement, put him in a nice new pot, spray the dust off of his leaves, and take him out to the campaign trail.  Or even, God help him, to debates.  The voters are going to see him stammering incoherently or wandering off the stage because he forgot where he was, and they're going to realize that all the "Dementia Joe" talk was not just right-wingers being mean.
> 
> 2)  If the Republicans have one entire working brain amongst them - which is unfortunately not a certainty - they are going to spend the run-up to the election reminding everyone that when they were stuck at home, broke and watching everything they've worked for their whole lives disappear, worrying that their jobs might never come back, unable to pay their bills and going to food banks so their kids would go hungry, it was Trump who fought for them to go back to work and to their lives.  It was Biden and his creepy Democrat cohorts who railed at them and insulted them, calling them greedy, selfish Grandma-killers who just wanted to get their hair cut and their nails done, who demanded that they stay locked up for the next year like dogs in the fucking pound while the Dems trickled the occasional check to them (after loading up the bill with tons of pork for their pet projects, of course).
Click to expand...

ObamaGate should be enough to take Joe down.  If not, some swiftboating will knock his poll numbers down.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

mamooth said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 3 1/2 years I've been saying Trump needs a Corleone Baptism Event where all of America's enemies are simply liquidated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the other whiny psychopaths have supported you in your calls for mass murder. We get the scummiest parts of the Trump cult hanging around here, the complete human shitstains. They've been rejected by decent society, so this is their SafeSpace. In any decent society, people like Frank would be immediately shunned by everyone. The Trump cult here is not composed of decent people.
> 
> Needless to say, you don't see liberals calling for mass murder. Only the Trump cultists here call for mass murder. And while not all the Trump cultists call for mass murder, all of them here suck up to the people who do call for mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump and Q keep doing NOTHING, all that does is push back the inevitable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you found Hillary Clinton's pizza parlor child sex den yet?
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


Best post I've seen on this site since I logged on.
High 5 Mamooth!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Denizen said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is imploding as his poll numbers tank. He is wildly creating new diversions and distractions to conceal his incompetent leadership in the Covid19 fight.
> 
> The USA was slow to respond to Covid 19 and is one of the worst-performing developed countries. Third world country Vietnam on China's border still has no deaths from Covid19.
> 
> The voting public has demonstrated its disapproval of Donald Trump's absence of leadership.
> 
> 
> Fifty percent of those surveyed said they currently plan on voting for the former vice president, while 39 percent said they would vote for Trump.
> Forty-one percent of respondents said they approve of the job he’s doing to combat the outbreak, down from 46 percent in April.
> Disapproval of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic rose to 56 percent from 51 percent last month.
> Trump's job approval falling to 42 percent from 45 percent in April.
> The orange clown is going down.
> 
> Poll: Biden holds 11-point lead over Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Biden holds 11-point lead over Trump
> BY MAX GREENWOOD - 05/20/20 02:24 PM EDT 1,170
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden leads President Trump by double digits in the race for the White House, according to a new Quinnipiac University poll released on Wednesday.
> 
> The poll shows Biden with an 11-point advantage over Trump in a national head-to-head match-up. Fifty percent of those surveyed said they currently plan on voting for the former vice president, while 39 percent said they would vote for Trump.
> 
> A survey conducted last month by Quinnipiac University showed a slightly tighter race, with Biden taking 49 percent and Trump notching 41 percent.
> 
> Trump’s dip in the support tracks with waning voter approval of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic. Forty-one percent of respondents said they approve of the job he’s doing to combat the outbreak, down from 46 percent in April.
> 
> Meanwhile, the number of voters who disapprove of his handling of the coronavirus pandemic rose to 56 percent from 51 percent last month.
> 
> The president’s overall job approval is in decline, as well, falling to 42 percent from 45 percent in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With 10% more Dems polled...  Already a fake thread,on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans are flaccid and becoming extinct.
Click to expand...


Based on what?  Your wishful thinking?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Meister said:


> Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.




Governors don't have the authority to declare a national emergency.  
It took DOtard until March 13 to do so after being warned for three months that this was going to be a threat.
So you're one of those cockroaches who thinks 100,000 dead in 3 months is called a success. 
That's right Sparky, 90 days and 100,000 dead .....and COUNTING.
I won't even go into the economic ramifications of 30,000,000 being out of work.
Your Dear Leader is fucking toast.


----------



## mamooth

Cecilie1200 said:


> And a lot of leftists are childish enough to think "feelz" are relevant.



That's right, not wanting to kill all the senior citizens is so emotional of us.

Good luck with your "THE OLD AND WEAK NEED TO DIEDIEDIEDIE FOR THE GLORY OF TRUMP!" plank. Despite what you think, eugenics is not a popular thing, especially with the people you're out to exterminate.



> Grown-ups don't waste time worrying about total strangers caring about them.  They look at the results and move on.



Which is why you're here ranting at strangers, because you care so little.

Don't worry. After Biden wins, you'll get to take a long break from having your feelings hurt here.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Trump's numbers are only going to get worse when the second wave of this epidemic comes, and I would bet the farm that it will happen in the fall!



Dr. Fauci, who Trump has essentially gagged, agrees with you. It may wane in the summer months but no one seems to be sure if it will recede in any significant way. But Trump's numbers are tumbling because the economy is crumbling. Worse than 2008 and comparable to 1929.


----------



## Cecilie1200

skews13 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn’t done anything. That’s why he looks even worse now.
> 
> He inherited Obama’s recovery
> 
> And has now oversaw the worst unemployment numbers since the great depression
> 
> He watched 3000 Americans die his first year in office from a natural disaster, and did nothing.
> 
> He exploded the debt and deficit giving more money to rich people that just finished 10 years of fleecing America.
> 
> He has alienenated America’s allies.
> 
> He’s beholden to America’s enemies.
> 
> And has now watched over 100,000 Americans die of a global pandemic he could have minimized last year, but didn’t, and even denied it existed.
> 
> He is a detriment to everything around him, and needs to be removed and prosecuted.
Click to expand...


Okay, first of all, it's "has now overSEEN".  I'm not usually one for nitpicking grammar (because I'd never do anything else, mostly), but this was so bad, it made my eyes cross.

Second of all, this sort of vague, "Everything good is Obama's, everything bad is Trump's, because it HAS to be that way!!!!" BS is exactly why people keep dismissing you as a deranged partisan wackjob.

I would suggest that you pull your head out of your ass and out of your "Orange Man BAAAAD!!!  That's all I need to know!" talking points, but the truth is, I don't think you're capable of saying something coherent and interesting even if you DID know reality from your left elbow.  So it's a waste of time.


----------



## Meister

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governors don't have the authority to declare a national emergency.
> It took DOtard until March 13 to do so after being warned for three months that this was going to be a threat.
> So you're one of those cockroaches who thinks 100,000 dead in 3 months is called a success.
> That's right Sparky, 90 days and 100,000 dead .....and COUNTING.
> I won't even go into the economic ramifications of 30,000,000 being out of work.
> Your Dear Leader is fucking toast.
Click to expand...

Play politics much, idiot?
Trump has done a good job with this pandemic...not perfect, but good.
The Chinese virus is on the decline, a yes, a few governors screwed up.
Most of this country has been in pretty good shape with this virus.
But, please.....be the buffoon that you are....you've earned it.


----------



## satrebil

Ahh, polls. Remember this one?


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Lesh

Death Angel said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope that those who voted for Trump in 2016 – those who voted for Trump not because they liked Trump or supported Trump but voted for Trump just to keep Clinton out of office – have learned the bitter lesson of just how bad Trump truly is
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but we love this guy. Your hysteria has changed nothing. In fact, moderates have learned he's pretty damn good and the left is insane.
Click to expand...

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA..

Thanks.

I needed a laugh


----------



## rightwinger

Cheer up Republicans....it’s only 11 points

It will be much worse in November once the economy has fully crashed


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governors don't have the authority to declare a national emergency.
> It took DOtard until March 13 to do so after being warned for three months that this was going to be a threat.
> So you're one of those cockroaches who thinks 100,000 dead in 3 months is called a success.
> That's right Sparky, 90 days and 100,000 dead .....and COUNTING.
> I won't even go into the economic ramifications of 30,000,000 being out of work.
> Your Dear Leader is fucking toast.
Click to expand...


So. Much. Stupid.  I swear, I feel like I need hip-waders.

Okay, Spanky, a few questions here, and feel free to let me know if this much thinking all at once starts to overheat your tiny brain.

1)  What holy, lifesaving power do you think a declaration of a state of emergency has?  More specifically, what holy, lifesaving power do you think a national state of emergency has over one issued by the governors of the states having the problems?  Do you even know what a state of emergency does?

2)  What criteria has to be met to declare a state of emergency?  Do you know, or do you just imagine that the President can declare one on a whim, because he feels like it?

3)  What information did he have _at the time_ that would have indicated a national state of emergency earlier than March 13?  Note the emphasis:  I am not asking you what you know, or think you know, right now at the end of May, that you're projecting back to March.  I asked what information he was working with THEN.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's numbers are only going to get worse when the second wave of this epidemic comes, and I would bet the farm that it will happen in the fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Fauci, who Trump has essentially gagged, agrees with you. It may wane in the summer months but no one seems to be sure if it will recede in any significant way. But Trump's numbers are tumbling because the economy is crumbling. Worse than 2008 and comparable to 1929.
Click to expand...


Essentially gagged?  The man's been all over the place for months, holding forth on what he knew, what he thought he knew, which projections he was scared by.

You should stop pissing your frillies about coronavirus and start worrying about the raging case of schizophrenic delusions you've developed.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fang said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Trump's approval on Gallup is the highest it's ever been and his approval is higher than Obama's was at this same time. Polls are so odd.
Click to expand...


It's almost like it makes a difference who you ask, and what you ask them.


----------



## Cecilie1200

justoffal said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but he'll have four years I think about it anyway. He is going to be re-elected... All the mental masturbation on the planet won't prevent it. Surely you have learned by now that the media is not going to tell you the truth when it comes to the polling numbers.
Click to expand...


Or anything else.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governors don't have the authority to declare a national emergency.
> It took DOtard until March 13 to do so after being warned for three months that this was going to be a threat.
> So you're one of those cockroaches who thinks 100,000 dead in 3 months is called a success.
> That's right Sparky, 90 days and 100,000 dead .....and COUNTING.
> I won't even go into the economic ramifications of 30,000,000 being out of work.
> Your Dear Leader is fucking toast.
Click to expand...


Thanks, Obama!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lovebears65 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol liberals still believe the polls.  When are you going to learn most Trump supporters hang up on poll takers , me included LOL
Click to expand...


That reminds me.









						New Polls Show Biden Would Win If Election Were Held Today In Fairyland Of Journalists’ Imagination [Satire] | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				




Fifty-six percent of Trump voters want the pollster to get off their lawn, and the other 44 percent didn’t answer the questions because they couldn’t stop laughing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Death Angel said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can only hope that those who voted for Trump in 2016 – those who voted for Trump not because they liked Trump or supported Trump but voted for Trump just to keep Clinton out of office – have learned the bitter lesson of just how bad Trump truly is
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but we love this guy. Your hysteria has changed nothing. In fact, moderates have learned he's pretty damn good and the left is insane.
Click to expand...


I don't know that I love him, but I agree with Andrew Klavan that conservatives should build a damned statue to him just on the basis of his defense of and adherence to federalism.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lakhota said:


> *Biden ahead by 11 points: Quinnipiac Poll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go Joe!*
Click to expand...


At his age, I'd imagine he does quite frequently.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

If you think Biden is ahead now, when he names runway supermodel beauty Stacy Abrams his polls will be stratospheric.  Reporters will swoon at her dazzling smile.


----------



## justoffal

Lesh said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary was supposedly up 16 points and she still lost... Its funny as hell to watch these fools fall for this again..
> 
> 
> 
> You counting on help from the FBI and the Russians again?
> 
> Because that's what ate into her lead...
Click to expand...


Yep.....we sure are...

Jo


----------



## Preacher

PARTY IDENTIFICATION
Republican                 26%
Democrat                   36
Independent                31
Other/DK/NA                7 

LOL!


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> Cheer up Republicans....it’s only 11 points
> 
> It will be much worse in November once the economy has fully crashed


Seems you are hoping for a collapsed economy, RW. 
That's pretty wicked of you hoping for millions to be in dire straits financially. pathetic


----------



## JoeB131

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Which black kids? Got any names?



Mike Brown. Tamir Rice, LaQuan McDonald, 

I'm sure you'll regal us with how the little ******s had it coming.


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> Seems you are hoping for a collapsed economy, RW.
> That's pretty wicked of you hoping for millions to be in dire straits financially. pathetic



quite the contrary, if we were a decent people, we'd have gotten rid of Trump when he let all those people in PR die, or when he put kids in cages, or when he got caught conspiring with Russia.  We aren't a decent people. We don't vote for change unless a corrupt president's incompetence effects us directly.  Sometimes not even then.


----------



## JoeB131

Cecilie1200 said:


> I'll start blaming Trump for shit the minute a leftist gives me a coherent explanation of what I should blame him for and why. "He didn't take it seriously enough at first", "He did everything wrong!", and "Thousands of people are dead, so OBVIOUSLY he screwed up" are so vague that they're basically a flashing neon sign to indicate that the left has nothing.



We gave you very specific things he did wrong, and is STILL doing wrong.


----------



## rightwinger

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Republicans....it’s only 11 points
> 
> It will be much worse in November once the economy has fully crashed
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you are hoping for a collapsed economy, RW.
> That's pretty wicked of you hoping for millions to be in dire straits financially. pathetic
Click to expand...

We have a collapsed economy and our President will have to run on it.


----------



## Nostra

Billy000 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338788
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is only 1 of 5 winning candidates to ever lose the popular vote. He won by a fluke, and now the electoral map is turning on him.
Click to expand...

We don't elect Presidents via the popular vote.

Slick was elected twice without winning the popular vote.


----------



## Meister

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you are hoping for a collapsed economy, RW.
> That's pretty wicked of you hoping for millions to be in dire straits financially. pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite the contrary, if we were a decent people, we'd have gotten rid of Trump when he let all those people in PR die, or when he put kids in cages, or when he got caught conspiring with Russia.  We aren't a decent people. We don't vote for change unless a corrupt president's incompetence effects us directly.  Sometimes not even then.
Click to expand...

Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you?  You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Republicans....it’s only 11 points
> 
> It will be much worse in November once the economy has fully crashed
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you are hoping for a collapsed economy, RW.
> That's pretty wicked of you hoping for millions to be in dire straits financially. pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a collapsed economy and our President will have to run on it.
Click to expand...

Admitting that you don't care about others is revealing a serious character flaw you have.
One good thing is that the US is starting to open up, which means more people going
back to work.  This will make you sad, but thought you should know.


----------



## JWBooth

There is a 95 percent chance Hillary Clinton wins the Electoral College by 118 votes: poll


----------



## lennypartiv

rightwinger said:


> Cheer up Republicans....it’s only 11 points
> It will be much worse in November once the economy has fully crashed


I really wish Trump could sign an EO blocking liberal Democrats with Coronavirus from getting hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## rightwinger

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Republicans....it’s only 11 points
> 
> It will be much worse in November once the economy has fully crashed
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you are hoping for a collapsed economy, RW.
> That's pretty wicked of you hoping for millions to be in dire straits financially. pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a collapsed economy and our President will have to run on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Admitting that you don't care about others is revealing a serious character flaw you have.
> One good thing is that the US is starting to open up, which means more people going
> back to work.  This will make you sad, but thought you should know.
Click to expand...

Unless you haven’t checked recently, this is a Political Message Board. 

Commenting on issues related to the coming election is what we do


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which black kids? Got any names?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Brown. Tamir Rice, LaQuan McDonald,
> 
> I'm sure you'll regal us with how the little ******s had it coming.
Click to expand...


Michael Brown was shot in the middle of the street when he had his hands up?

You're lying.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which black kids? Got any names?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Brown. Tamir Rice, LaQuan McDonald,
> 
> I'm sure you'll regal us with how the little ******s had it coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Brown was shot in the middle of the street when he had his hands up?
> 
> You're lying.
Click to expand...


Well, of course he's lying.  Everyone but him has known that's a lie for a long time now.


----------



## lennypartiv

rightwinger said:


> Unless you haven’t checked recently, this is a Political Message Board.
> Commenting on issues related to the coming election is what we do


I can't wait until you libs cry in your beer after Biden gets swiftboated.  I will enjoy reading your "comments" then.


----------



## FA_Q2

FA_Q2 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done this to himself.
> Captain Clorox screwed himself when he got involved with the COVID Task Force.
> He announces he's taking a drug that could give him cardiac arrest and is not recommended by any public health official for Coronavirus.
> He's ramping up an attack on one of the most popular living politicians, Barack Obama.
> His mismanagement of the pandemic has the U.S. with almost 1/3 of all COVID cases GLOBALLY even though the U.S. has just 4.5% of the world's population.
> He has NO ONE to blame but himself.
> 
> 
> 
> This bullshit lie again.  Cases is entirely dependent on testing and world wide there is no uniform way to report cases or even deaths.  Add to that the FACT that many nations like Russia, China and Iran to name a few are outright lying about actual cases.  The hard fact is we are in the middle of the first world nations in how we are dealing with COVID.
> 
> Directly from Google per million deaths.  The fact that you have to directly bastardize the actual data to make a point is getting old.
> 
> 
> *Location**Confirmed**Recovered**Deaths*Sint Maarten92,54864,90418,029San Marino19,6446,3281,230Belgium5,4311,440888Andorra9,9908,244669Spain4,6933,035563United Kingdom3,826-550Italy3,6002,094512France2,129938416Sweden3,136495381Netherlands2,729-353Ireland4,6553,728301United States4,807917285Jersey2,9592,783273Isle of Man3,8103,241273Switzerland4,5134,083238Guernsey3,9723,704205Montserrat2,0791,890189Canada2,3181,178174Ecuador2,063207171Luxembourg4,9444,644136Bermuda1,7441,088126LocationConfirmedRecoveredDeathsSint Maarten92,54864,90418,029San Marino19,6446,3281,230Belgium5,4311,440888Andorra9,9908,244669Spain4,6933,035563United Kingdom3,826-550Italy3,6002,094512France2,129938416Sweden3,136495381Netherlands2,729-353Ireland4,6553,728301
> United States4,807917285Jersey2,9592,783273Isle of Man3,8103,241273Switzerland4,5134,083238Guernsey3,9723,704205Montserrat2,0791,890189Canada2,3181,178174Ecuador2,063207171Luxembourg4,9444,644136Bermuda1,7441,088126
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!
> 
> So I Googled it, just like you did.
> And here's what I got.
> Sorry, Sparky.  Your chart must be from February, not May 20th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.google.com/covid19/map?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States1,572,2524,771299,88693,111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia308,7052,10485,3922,972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil275,3821,303106,79418,130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Kingdom248,2933,737—35,704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain232,5554,937150,37627,888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy227,3643,774132,28232,330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany178,3952,145156,8028,233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey152,5871,835113,9874,222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you actually have to track the data by population.  Thant little button on the top - that is how you normalize the data across different populations.  Try again.
Click to expand...

Still have not figured out how to use statistics or google yet Blane?  Not really surprised.


----------



## JoeB131

Nostra said:


> We don't elect Presidents via the popular vote.
> 
> Slick was elected twice without winning the popular vote.



He got more votes than his opponents.   That was the point.  

Now, I'd like to see a system like France has, where if no one wins a MAJORITY, you have a runoff between the top two vote getters.  But this insanity where we give extra voting power to smaller states just because some slave rapist said so 200 years ago, is just nuts.


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.



Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good. 

Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.


----------



## Meister

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
Click to expand...

It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the 
wind blows.


----------



## rightwinger

lennypartiv said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you haven’t checked recently, this is a Political Message Board.
> Commenting on issues related to the coming election is what we do
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until you libs cry in your beer after Biden gets swiftboated.  I will enjoy reading your "comments" then.
Click to expand...

By Swiftboating I imagine you are talking about fake stories being fabricated. 
It is already starting


----------



## rightwinger

Meister said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
Click to expand...

The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back. 
GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover. 

Trump will not be in positive territory by November


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
Click to expand...

The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.


----------



## rightwinger

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
Click to expand...


You are listening to Trump
The economy will not return like a rocket. 

Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
Click to expand...

From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.

Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality


----------



## rightwinger

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
Click to expand...

I want to listen to the doctors and scientists 

Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
Click to expand...

The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
Click to expand...

No you don't....it's political with you and there are plenty of 
posts that shows just that from you.  YOU WANT TRUMP GONE...PERIOD.


----------



## basquebromance

i call him Jim Crow Joe


----------



## rightwinger

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't....it's political with you and there are plenty of
> posts that shows just that from you.  YOU WANT TRUMP GONE...PERIOD.
Click to expand...


I WANT TRUMP TO ACT LIKE A LEADER IN A CRISIS

Something he is incapable of doing


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't....it's political with you and there are plenty of
> posts that shows just that from you.  YOU WANT TRUMP GONE...PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I WANT TRUMP TO ACT LIKE A LEADER IN A CRISIS
> 
> Something he is incapable of doing
Click to expand...

He’s probably the greatest general this country has ever have


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
Click to expand...


I think back in the '70s, they were telling us global COOLING was going to kill us.


----------



## rightwinger

Cecilie1200 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think back in the '70s, they were telling us global COOLING was going to kill us.
Click to expand...

I remember back in the 70s Conservatives were saying cigarettes don’t cause cancer


----------



## Meister

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
Click to expand...

 








						600 Physicians Say Lockdowns Are A ‘Mass Casualty Incident’
					

“It is impossible to overstate the short, medium, and long-term harm to people’s health with a continued shutdown…from missed cancer diagnoses to untreated heart attacks and strokes to increased risks of suicides,” physicians warn.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

rightwinger said:


> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists



As long as they share your opinion.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you haven’t checked recently, this is a Political Message Board.
> Commenting on issues related to the coming election is what we do
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until you libs cry in your beer after Biden gets swiftboated.  I will enjoy reading your "comments" then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By Swiftboating I imagine you are talking about fake stories being fabricated.
> It is already starting
Click to expand...


Swiftboating is when people who know you tell the truth.
That's what sank Genghis Kerry.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you haven’t checked recently, this is a Political Message Board.
> Commenting on issues related to the coming election is what we do
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until you libs cry in your beer after Biden gets swiftboated.  I will enjoy reading your "comments" then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By Swiftboating I imagine you are talking about fake stories being fabricated.
> It is already starting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Swiftboating is when people who know you tell the truth.
> That's what sank Genghis Kerry.
Click to expand...

It was a chance for Conservatives to make up stories to attack an American hero


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you haven’t checked recently, this is a Political Message Board.
> Commenting on issues related to the coming election is what we do
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until you libs cry in your beer after Biden gets swiftboated.  I will enjoy reading your "comments" then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By Swiftboating I imagine you are talking about fake stories being fabricated.
> It is already starting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Swiftboating is when people who know you tell the truth.
> That's what sank Genghis Kerry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a chance for Conservatives to make up stories to attack an American hero
Click to expand...


Nobody had to make up stories, just listen to what his fellow soldiers witnessed.


----------



## rightwinger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they share your opinion.
Click to expand...


When even Trumps own doctors disagree with him, I will take their advice. 

I would rather trust Medical professionals than trust someone who believes....

Vaccines cause autism
Windmills cause cancer
If disinfectants work on the kitchen counter, they must work inside your body


----------



## Nostra

JoeB131 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump never "won" to start with.  The majority has always been against him.
> 
> Support for Biden is just a sign of how much people just want a return to normalcy.  Biden will be boring and normal,and that's kind of what people want right now.
Click to expand...

Hey Dummy, we elect a President via the Electoral College, not the popular vote.

You really need an education on our system.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think back in the '70s, they were telling us global COOLING was going to kill us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember back in the 70s Conservatives were saying cigarettes don’t cause cancer
Click to expand...



When was that?   It was the Surgeon General under Ronaldus Magnus, C. Everett Koop, that made the determination that cigarettes were no damn good for you.

And long before that, ciggies were recognized as Coffin Nails in the 1920's.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Meister said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governors don't have the authority to declare a national emergency.
> It took DOtard until March 13 to do so after being warned for three months that this was going to be a threat.
> So you're one of those cockroaches who thinks 100,000 dead in 3 months is called a success.
> That's right Sparky, 90 days and 100,000 dead .....and COUNTING.
> I won't even go into the economic ramifications of 30,000,000 being out of work.
> Your Dear Leader is fucking toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play politics much, idiot?
> Trump has done a good job with this pandemic...not perfect, but good.
> The Chinese virus is on the decline, a yes, a few governors screwed up.
> Most of this country has been in pretty good shape with this virus.
> But, please.....be the buffoon that you are....you've earned it.
Click to expand...


Again, oh ignorant one, governors can't declare a national emergency.
Trump called this a war and himself a war-time president, only AFTER the enemy breached our front lines and had occupied our country from coast to coast.
That's not leadership, you fucking idiot.
That's failure on an international scale.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Nostra said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump never "won" to start with.  The majority has always been against him.
> 
> Support for Biden is just a sign of how much people just want a return to normalcy.  Biden will be boring and normal,and that's kind of what people want right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dummy, we elect a President via the Electoral College, not the popular vote.
> 
> You really need an education on our system.
Click to expand...


Guess who hated the electoral college until he didn't?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

SmokeALib said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
Click to expand...


Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result. 

Political Science 101


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think back in the '70s, they were telling us global COOLING was going to kill us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember back in the 70s Conservatives were saying cigarettes don’t cause cancer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When was that?   It was the Surgeon General under Ronaldus Magnus, C. Everett Koop, that made the determination that cigarettes were no damn good for you.
> 
> And long before that, ciggies were recognized as Coffin Nails in the 1920's.
Click to expand...

The 1970s and the 1960s and the 1950s and the 1940s.....

Conservatives denied cigarettes cause cancer


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you are hoping for a collapsed economy, RW.
> That's pretty wicked of you hoping for millions to be in dire straits financially. pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite the contrary, if we were a decent people, we'd have gotten rid of Trump when he let all those people in PR die, or when he put kids in cages, or when he got caught conspiring with Russia.  We aren't a decent people. We don't vote for change unless a corrupt president's incompetence effects us directly.  Sometimes not even then.
Click to expand...



You are SPOT on!  Yes, tossing rolls of paper towels to people in Puerto Rico should have told us something.  The fact that Trump had to be TOLD that Puerto Rico was not a foreign country but a U.S. territory.  The fact that he didn't give a shit and said only 60 people died.  He's nothing but a despotic asshole.


----------



## rightwinger

SassyIrishLass said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
Click to expand...

Can EVERY poll be manipulated to report the same result?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

SassyIrishLass said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
Click to expand...



Trump knows that, too.








						Cohen Hired IT Firm to Rig Early CNBC, Drudge Polls to Favor Trump
					

In early 2015, the owner of a small tech company showed up at Trump Tower to collect $50,000 for helping Michael Cohen try to rig online polls in Donald Trump’s favor before the presidential campaign. He says he never got what he was owed.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
Click to expand...


Actually many "scientists" in the 70's predicted global cooling. Lol


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think back in the '70s, they were telling us global COOLING was going to kill us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember back in the 70s Conservatives were saying cigarettes don’t cause cancer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When was that?   It was the Surgeon General under Ronaldus Magnus, C. Everett Koop, that made the determination that cigarettes were no damn good for you.
> 
> And long before that, ciggies were recognized as Coffin Nails in the 1920's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 1970s and the 1960s and the 1950s and the 1940s.....
> 
> Conservatives denied cigarettes cause cancer
Click to expand...



As late as the 1990s the CEOs of the tobacco companies said nicotine was not addictive.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

SassyIrishLass said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many "scientists" in the 70's predicted global cooling. Lol
Click to expand...


Oh thanks for that link.
Nothing like presenting the facts to back your pie hole.


----------



## rightwinger

Blaine Sweeter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many "scientists" in the 70's predicted global cooling. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for that link.
> Nothing like presenting the facts to back your pie hole.
Click to expand...

SmellyIrishAss doesn’t do links


----------



## watchingfromafar

Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention

2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on

Monday, August 17
and ends on
Thursday, August 20

Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
-


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
Click to expand...



36,000,000 out of work and 2-3 years to recover???????
Major retailers that have been around for 100 years are filing for bankruptcy.
Airlines are going to file in July when their aid runs out.
What fucking planet are you logging on from?
In 2008 recession resulted in 2,600,000 jobs lost and we didn't recover for almost 4 years.
And you call me a buffoon?
LMAO


----------



## rightwinger

watchingfromafar said:


> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -



Republicans will have dumped Trump by then


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

watchingfromafar said:


> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -



Go ahead.  I'm listening/reading.  Who?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Blaine Sweeter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many "scientists" in the 70's predicted global cooling. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for that link.
> Nothing like presenting the facts to back your pie hole.
Click to expand...


Google is your friend, little dude.

I did my homework, now do yours

By the way Blaine, how did the polls work out in 2016? Yeah yeah I know " but Hillary won popular vote!!!!!!!!", Sadly for you retards that isn't how it works. That's why you assholes are so eager to change the process but alas our Founding Fathers knew better


----------



## Polishprince

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 36,000,000 out of work and 2-3 years to recover???????
> Major retailers that have been around for 100 years are filing for bankruptcy.
> Airlines are going to file in July when their aid runs out.
> What fucking planet are you logging on from?
> In 2008 recession resulted in 2,600,000 jobs lost and we didn't recover for almost 4 years.
> And you call me a buffoon?
> LMAO
Click to expand...



President Trump is going to move on it.   Of course if Sleepy Joe were elected, America will be in a depression until the 2040's


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

rightwinger said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans will have dumped Trump by then
Click to expand...

I don't think they will.
Trump has them scared of their own shadow.
They have shown themselves willing to be bullied, humiliated and silenced.
They are everything that gives Putin a hard-on.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

SassyIrishLass said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many "scientists" in the 70's predicted global cooling. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for that link.
> Nothing like presenting the facts to back your pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is your friend, little dude.
> 
> I did my homework, now do yours
> 
> By the way Blaine, how did the polls work out in 2016? Yeah yeah I know " but Hillary won popular vote!!!!!!!!", Sadly for you retards that isn't how it works. That's why you assholes are so eager to change the process but alas our Founding Fathers knew better
Click to expand...


Obviously Google isn't your friend.
Afraid your bullshit won't match the facts?
Yup. 
Coward.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Polishprince said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 36,000,000 out of work and 2-3 years to recover???????
> Major retailers that have been around for 100 years are filing for bankruptcy.
> Airlines are going to file in July when their aid runs out.
> What fucking planet are you logging on from?
> In 2008 recession resulted in 2,600,000 jobs lost and we didn't recover for almost 4 years.
> And you call me a buffoon?
> LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is going to move on it.   Of course if Sleepy Joe were elected, America will be in a depression until the 2040's
Click to expand...


How long do you think Trump's depression will last?
Perhaps if he had listened to his intel and actually READ the PDBs as they rolled in December warning of a pandemic, we wouldn't be looking at millions of newly homeless people and food riots.


MAY 22, 2020
*Why Our Economy May Be Headed for a Decade of Depression*


""""In September 2006, Nouriel Roubini told the International Monetary Fund what it didn’t want to hear. Standing before an audience of economists at the organization’s headquarters, the New York University professor warned that the U.S. housing market would soon collapse — and, quite possibly, bring the global financial system down with it. Real-estate values had been propped up by unsustainably shady lending practices, Roubini explained. Once those prices came back to earth, millions of underwater homeowners would default on their mortgages, trillions of dollars worth of mortgage-backed securities would unravel, and hedge funds, investment banks, and lenders like Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac could sink into insolvency.

At the time, the global economy had just recorded its fastest half-decade of growth in 30 years. And Nouriel Roubini was just some obscure academic. Thus, in the IMF’s cozy confines, his remarks roused less alarm over America’s housing bubble than concern for the professor’s psychological well-being.

Of course, the ensuing two years turned Roubini’s prophecy into history, and the little-known scholar of emerging markets into a Wall Street celebrity.

A decade later, “Dr. Doom” is a bear once again. While many investors bet on a “V-shaped recovery,” Roubini is staking his reputation on an L-shaped depression. The economist (and host of a biweekly economic news broadcast) _does_ expect things to get better before they get worse: He foresees a slow, lackluster (i.e., “U-shaped”) economic rebound in the pandemic’s immediate aftermath. But he insists that this recovery will quickly collapse beneath the weight of the global economy’s accumulated debts. Specifically, Roubini argues that the massive private debts accrued during both the 2008 crash and COVID-19 crisis will durably depress consumption and weaken the short-lived recovery. """""""""









						An Economist Who Called the 2008 Crash Says We’re In for a Long Depression
					

Nouriel Roubini predicted the 2008 crash. Now, he’s warning that the America is hurtling toward food riots — and then a decade-spanning depression.




					nymag.com


----------



## Meister

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 36,000,000 out of work and 2-3 years to recover???????
> Major retailers that have been around for 100 years are filing for bankruptcy.
> Airlines are going to file in July when their aid runs out.
> What fucking planet are you logging on from?
> In 2008 recession resulted in 2,600,000 jobs lost and we didn't recover for almost 4 years.
> And you call me a buffoon?
> LMAO
Click to expand...

Apples and oranges, BS.  The economy was doing pretty good and the only thing that
stopped that was the government shutting it down, no other reason. We had pretty good job numbers
right up to the shut down. That wasn't the case in 2008. 
People are going back to work as I'm typing this post.
Yes, I'm still calling you a buffoon, even a bigger one this time.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Blaine Sweeter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many "scientists" in the 70's predicted global cooling. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for that link.
> Nothing like presenting the facts to back your pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is your friend, little dude.
> 
> I did my homework, now do yours
> 
> By the way Blaine, how did the polls work out in 2016? Yeah yeah I know " but Hillary won popular vote!!!!!!!!", Sadly for you retards that isn't how it works. That's why you assholes are so eager to change the process but alas our Founding Fathers knew better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Google isn't your friend.
> Afraid your bullshit won't match the facts?
> Yup.
> Coward.
Click to expand...


Sigh....30 seconds little dude






						In the 70s, they said there'd be an Ice Age | NOAA Climate.gov
					

This is a video overview of the history of climate science, with the goal of debunking the idea that in the 1970s, climate scientists were predicting global cooling.



					www.climate.gov
				




Our 16 year olds could shellack you


----------



## rightwinger

SassyIrishLass said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many "scientists" in the 70's predicted global cooling. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for that link.
> Nothing like presenting the facts to back your pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is your friend, little dude.
> 
> I did my homework, now do yours
> 
> By the way Blaine, how did the polls work out in 2016? Yeah yeah I know " but Hillary won popular vote!!!!!!!!", Sadly for you retards that isn't how it works. That's why you assholes are so eager to change the process but alas our Founding Fathers knew better
Click to expand...

See ...I told you the bitch makes shit up


----------



## rightwinger

Meister said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 36,000,000 out of work and 2-3 years to recover???????
> Major retailers that have been around for 100 years are filing for bankruptcy.
> Airlines are going to file in July when their aid runs out.
> What fucking planet are you logging on from?
> In 2008 recession resulted in 2,600,000 jobs lost and we didn't recover for almost 4 years.
> And you call me a buffoon?
> LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and oranges, BS.  The economy was doing pretty good and the only thing that
> stopped that was the government shutting it down, no other reason. We had pretty good job numbers
> right up to the shut down. That wasn't the case in 2008.
> People are going back to work as I'm typing this post.
> Yes, I'm still calling you a buffoon, even a bigger one this time.
Click to expand...

Economy was doing well, until it wasn’t. 
Bush kept us safe, until he didn’t 

Where did we hear that before?


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 36,000,000 out of work and 2-3 years to recover???????
> Major retailers that have been around for 100 years are filing for bankruptcy.
> Airlines are going to file in July when their aid runs out.
> What fucking planet are you logging on from?
> In 2008 recession resulted in 2,600,000 jobs lost and we didn't recover for almost 4 years.
> And you call me a buffoon?
> LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and oranges, BS.  The economy was doing pretty good and the only thing that
> stopped that was the government shutting it down, no other reason. We had pretty good job numbers
> right up to the shut down. That wasn't the case in 2008.
> People are going back to work as I'm typing this post.
> Yes, I'm still calling you a buffoon, even a bigger one this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economy was doing well, until it wasn’t.
> Bush kept us safe, until he didn’t
> 
> Where did we hear that before?
Click to expand...

 Being snarky just makes you look as much of a buffoon as BS, RW.


----------



## rightwinger

Blaine Sweeter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans will have dumped Trump by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they will.
> Trump has them scared of their own shadow.
> They have shown themselves willing to be bullied, humiliated and silenced.
> They are everything that gives Putin a hard-on.
Click to expand...

Republicans will dump Trump before Democrats will dump Biden

Why should Dems dump a winning ticket?


----------



## rightwinger

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 36,000,000 out of work and 2-3 years to recover???????
> Major retailers that have been around for 100 years are filing for bankruptcy.
> Airlines are going to file in July when their aid runs out.
> What fucking planet are you logging on from?
> In 2008 recession resulted in 2,600,000 jobs lost and we didn't recover for almost 4 years.
> And you call me a buffoon?
> LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and oranges, BS.  The economy was doing pretty good and the only thing that
> stopped that was the government shutting it down, no other reason. We had pretty good job numbers
> right up to the shut down. That wasn't the case in 2008.
> People are going back to work as I'm typing this post.
> Yes, I'm still calling you a buffoon, even a bigger one this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Economy was doing well, until it wasn’t.
> Bush kept us safe, until he didn’t
> 
> Where did we hear that before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being snarky just makes you look as much of a buffoon as BS, RW.
Click to expand...

Just the way Republicans spin things
Never their fault
Never their responsibility


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they share your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When even Trumps own doctors disagree with him, I will take their advice.
> 
> I would rather trust Medical professionals than trust someone who believes....
> 
> Vaccines cause autism
> Windmills cause cancer
> If disinfectants work on the kitchen counter, they must work inside your body
Click to expand...


*If disinfectants work on the kitchen counter, they must work inside your body*

Does hydrogen peroxide work inside your body?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

SassyIrishLass said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
Click to expand...


Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?


----------



## basquebromance

Quinnipiac is calling the same 1 thousand folks who said Hillary was gonna win


----------



## lennypartiv

rightwinger said:


> Economy was doing well, until it wasn’t.
> Bush kept us safe, until he didn’t
> Where did we hear that before?


Quit living in the past.


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> It's what happens a pandemic. The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back. As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election. You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.



That's like saying the Titanic was making excellent time until it hit the iceberg.  

The economy will not be back anytime soon.  Trump will be gone LONG before the economy recovers.


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.



The economy is only partially reopening. Assuming we don't have another outbreak, MAYBE it will be fully open by the end of June.  

But a lot of businesses won't reopen.  A lot of businesses are going to cut staff and hours.  A lot of consumers are going to cut back on their spending.  This is just the reality.   It takes a long time to recover from this sort of thing.   We weren't recovered from 2001 until 2004.  We weren't recovered from 2008 until about 2011.  

Final point.  Trump was trailing Biden before the Pandemic hit.  People didn't really like him when the economy was good. They are going to like him a lot less when it's shitty.


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown. You're just like Joe on this. The end justifies the means type of mentality



I think you are confused.  You guys are the ones who set the standard that as long as the economy was good, Trump's racism, misogyny, homophobia, throwing kids into concentration camps, self-dealing, attacking the institutions of democracy- ALL THOSE THINGS WERE OKAY, because the economy was good. 

It was the same position Democrats took about Clinton in the 1990's, and it was just as wrong then. 

SO NOW we are in the position that we've allowed all this, and he's crashed the economy. Yes, some of that was beyond his control, but some of it was in his control, and he made the wrong choices.


----------



## JoeB131

Nostra said:


> Hey Dummy, we elect a President via the Electoral College, not the popular vote.
> 
> You really need an education on our system.



That we use an awful system devised by assholes who went home and raped their slaves, doesn't take away from the fact that when THE PEOPLE had a say, they said NO.


----------



## Meister

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown. You're just like Joe on this. The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are confused.  You guys are the ones who set the standard that as long as the economy was good, Trump's racism, misogyny, homophobia, throwing kids into concentration camps, self-dealing, attacking the institutions of democracy- ALL THOSE THINGS WERE OKAY, because the economy was good.
> 
> It was the same position Democrats took about Clinton in the 1990's, and it was just as wrong then.
> 
> SO NOW we are in the position that we've allowed all this, and he's crashed the economy. Yes, some of that was beyond his control, but some of it was in his control, and he made the wrong choices.
Click to expand...

There goes your BS again, Joe.  Telling only half truths is just the same as telling lies.
And, you have honed that skill to an art.
your a piece of work


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> There goes your BS again, Joe. Telling only half truths is just the same as telling lies.
> And, you have honed that skill to an art.
> your a piece of work



Naw, guy, that's been your refrain for the last 3 years.  The economy is good, so all of Trump's behavior is acceptable.  

Now the economy sucks.  I mean, really, really sucks.  I've lived through Seven recessions, and this is the worst.   

My business is down to 30% of what it was.  That's how bad it sucks, because I can't even go out to see customers.


----------



## jknowgood

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


All I can say, how did polls work out for ya in 2016? Oh and Biden let how he really fells about minorities being comfortable in his basement. Trump's new campaign t shirt.


----------



## Meister

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> There goes your BS again, Joe. Telling only half truths is just the same as telling lies.
> And, you have honed that skill to an art.
> your a piece of work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, guy, that's been your refrain for the last 3 years.  The economy is good, so all of Trump's behavior is acceptable.
> 
> Now the economy sucks.  I mean, really, really sucks.  I've lived through Seven recessions, and this is the worst.
> 
> My business is down to 30% of what it was.  That's how bad it sucks, because I can't even go out to see customers.
Click to expand...

How many pandemics have you endured?


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> How many pandemics have you endured?



Well, there was AIDS back in the 1980's.  H1N1 in the Oughts...  

So there's all that.   The cause of the recession is irrelevant, it's how badly the economy was managed to start with.  Trump had good job numbers, but did nothing to address the fundamental flaws like income inequality.  So it didn't take much to kick in the whole rotten edifice. 

Trump was a bull in the China shop, and you are wondering why the dishes are all getting broken.


----------



## Meister

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many pandemics have you endured?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there was AIDS back in the 1980's.  H1N1 in the Oughts...
> 
> So there's all that.   The cause of the recession is irrelevant, it's how badly the economy was managed to start with.  Trump had good job numbers, but did nothing to address the fundamental flaws like income inequality.  So it didn't take much to kick in the whole rotten edifice.
> 
> Trump was a bull in the China shop, and you are wondering why the dishes are all getting broken.
Click to expand...

    AIDS?  hmmm, I wouldn't think you would have rolled that way, but....
If you were against the businesses being shut down (I'm assuming), why are you against them opening up?

Peoples wages were rising under Trump's administration, after being stagnant for years under the prior two administrations.


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> AIDS? hmmm, I wouldn't think you would have rolled that way, but....



Do you know how hard it was to get laid back in the 1980's even if you were straight?  



Meister said:


> If you were against the businesses being shut down (I'm assuming), why are you against them opening up?



Because I don't want to see people die so I can make a little more money.  Now, personally, I'm not going to be affected by Covid-19.  It's like a case of the man-flu given my age and health.  So, yeah, I don't want to see businesses - including my own - open up until it is safe. 



Meister said:


> Peoples wages were rising under Trump's administration, after being stagnant for years under the prior two administrations.



Not really true.  Wage growth adjusted for inflation has been flat under Trump.


----------



## Meister

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> AIDS? hmmm, I wouldn't think you would have rolled that way, but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't want to see people die so I can make a little more money.  Now, personally, I'm not going to be affected by Covid-19.  It's like a case of the man-flu given my age and health.  So, yeah, I don't want to see businesses - including my own - open up until it is safe.
Click to expand...

If you want the businesses to remain closed, then quit fucking complaining about the economy crashing.
I never wanted the closure, it wasn't necessary, the only serious threat was to the elderly. We should have concentrated
on them, and not having democrat governors throwing infected patients in with them. Quit blaming Trump.
You are just trying to politicize this pandemic to bring down a duly elected president. shameful


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governors don't have the authority to declare a national emergency.
> It took DOtard until March 13 to do so after being warned for three months that this was going to be a threat.
> So you're one of those cockroaches who thinks 100,000 dead in 3 months is called a success.
> That's right Sparky, 90 days and 100,000 dead .....and COUNTING.
> I won't even go into the economic ramifications of 30,000,000 being out of work.
> Your Dear Leader is fucking toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play politics much, idiot?
> Trump has done a good job with this pandemic...not perfect, but good.
> The Chinese virus is on the decline, a yes, a few governors screwed up.
> Most of this country has been in pretty good shape with this virus.
> But, please.....be the buffoon that you are....you've earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, oh ignorant one, governors can't declare a national emergency.
> Trump called this a war and himself a war-time president, only AFTER the enemy breached our front lines and had occupied our country from coast to coast.
> That's not leadership, you fucking idiot.
> That's failure on an international scale.
Click to expand...

Trump saved over 2 million lives.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump never "won" to start with.  The majority has always been against him.
> 
> Support for Biden is just a sign of how much people just want a return to normalcy.  Biden will be boring and normal,and that's kind of what people want right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dummy, we elect a President via the Electoral College, not the popular vote.
> 
> You really need an education on our system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess who hated the electoral college until he didn't?
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think back in the '70s, they were telling us global COOLING was going to kill us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember back in the 70s Conservatives were saying cigarettes don’t cause cancer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When was that?   It was the Surgeon General under Ronaldus Magnus, C. Everett Koop, that made the determination that cigarettes were no damn good for you.
> 
> And long before that, ciggies were recognized as Coffin Nails in the 1920's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 1970s and the 1960s and the 1950s and the 1940s.....
> 
> Conservatives denied cigarettes cause cancer
Click to expand...

link?


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans will have dumped Trump by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they will.
> Trump has them scared of their own shadow.
> They have shown themselves willing to be bullied, humiliated and silenced.
> They are everything that gives Putin a hard-on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans will dump Trump before Democrats will dump Biden
> 
> Why should Dems dump a winning ticket?
Click to expand...

Dims will run Crazy Joe after Trump finishes his second term?


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans will have dumped Trump by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they will.
> Trump has them scared of their own shadow.
> They have shown themselves willing to be bullied, humiliated and silenced.
> They are everything that gives Putin a hard-on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans will dump Trump before Democrats will dump Biden
> 
> Why should Dems dump a winning ticket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dims will run Crazy Joe after Trump finishes his second term?
Click to expand...

Trump is losing bigly in the polls

Republicans need to dump his ass and run someone electable


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans will have dumped Trump by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they will.
> Trump has them scared of their own shadow.
> They have shown themselves willing to be bullied, humiliated and silenced.
> They are everything that gives Putin a hard-on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans will dump Trump before Democrats will dump Biden
> 
> Why should Dems dump a winning ticket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dims will run Crazy Joe after Trump finishes his second term?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is losing bigly in the polls
> 
> Republicans need to dump his ass and run someone electable
Click to expand...

So?  We don’t elect a President by the polls, stupid.


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## lennypartiv

rightwinger said:


> Trump is losing bigly in the polls
> Republicans need to dump his ass and run someone electable


When the rest of Obamagate hits the news, Biden's poll numbers will sink.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Meister said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 36,000,000 out of work and 2-3 years to recover???????
> Major retailers that have been around for 100 years are filing for bankruptcy.
> Airlines are going to file in July when their aid runs out.
> What fucking planet are you logging on from?
> In 2008 recession resulted in 2,600,000 jobs lost and we didn't recover for almost 4 years.
> And you call me a buffoon?
> LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and oranges, BS.  The economy was doing pretty good and the only thing that
> stopped that was the government shutting it down, no other reason. We had pretty good job numbers
> right up to the shut down. That wasn't the case in 2008.
> People are going back to work as I'm typing this post.
> Yes, I'm still calling you a buffoon, even a bigger one this time.
Click to expand...



Just blah, blah, blah and no facts to back up your great big pixelated fart.
If I'm a buffoon, what does THIS make you:

People who were employed by these companies and businesses are NOT going back to work:

*Coronavirus Bankruptcy Tracker: These Major Companies Are Failing Amid The Shutdown*

*ALDO Group*, a Montreal-based shoe retailer that operates about 3,000 locations in more than 100 countries, filed on May 7 under pressure from store closures.
*Apex Parks Group*, which had to close its 12 entertainment centers and water parks due to the pandemic, filed for a Chapter 11 reorganization on April 8.
*Art Van Furniture*, a midwestern retailer with 176 locations, filed on March 8. As the economic crisis worsened, it converted its Chapter 11 reorganization to a Chapter 7 liquidation in early April.
*Avianca*, which served more than 30 million passengers last year as one of Latin America’s largest airlines, filed on May 10 with all of its passenger flights grounded since mid-March due to COVID-19.
*Bar Louie*, a nationwide gastropub chain, filed on January 27 after closing 38 of its locations, leaving less than 100 remaining.
*Bluestem Brands*, the parent company of seven e-commerce subsidiaries, filed on March 9.
*Borden Dairy *followed competitor Dean Foods     DF   into bankruptcy on January 5, aiming to reduce its debt load while continuing normal operations.
*BrightHouse* entered administration—the equivalent of a bankruptcy process—on March 30, immediately halting all new rent-to-own and cash loan lending activities.
*Carluccio’s *entered administration on March 30, shortly after its 73 locations were required to close.
*Centric Brands*, an apparel manufacturer that licenses its clothing to designer brands like Calvin Klein and Tommy Hilfiger, filed on May 18. It aims to reduce its debt by $700 million and continue normal operations.
*CMX Cinemas*, a movie theater chain that also owns dine-in restaurants and bars, filed on April 25 with all 41 of its theaters closed nationwide during the pandemic.
*Cosi *filed for Chapter 11 on February 24 for the second time since 2016 after shuttering 30 of its locations in December.
*CraftWorks* filed on March 3 to reduce its debt by more than $140 million shortly after closing about 10% of its locations.
*Dean & DeLuca*, a luxury grocery store chain with 42 locations until it started downsizing in recent years, filed on April 1.
*Debenhams*, which employs more than 20,000 people, entered administration on April 6 for the second time in the last year as it struggled to stay afloat with its stores closed. It is liquidating its business in Ireland, permanently closing its 11 stores there.
*Diamond Offshore Drilling *sought bankruptcy protection on April 27 after skipping a payment to bondholders. It had billions of dollars of debt even before oil prices plunged in recent weeks.
*Digicel* filed for Chapter 15, which allows foreign creditors to participate cases, on May 15.
*Earth Fare*, a North Carolina-based organic grocery chain, filed on February 4, a day after announcing it was closing all of its stores and liquidating its inventory.
*Edcon* filed for business rescue on April 29, announcing that it had lost 2 billion rand in sales—equivalent to more than $100 million—due to coronavirus.
*Fairway Market* filed on January 23 and announced it was selling up to five New York City stores and its distribution center to Village Super Market for $70 million.
*Flybe*, one of Europe’s largest regional carriers, entered administration and grounded all flights on March 5.
*Foodora*, a food delivery app that is a subsidiary of Berlin-based Delivery Hero, filed for insolvency in Canada on April 27 and announced it’s ceasing operations in the country on May 11.
*Foresight Energy *filed on March 10 with $1.4 billion in debt.
*Frontier Communications* FTR , one of America’s largest telecom companies, filed on April 14. Its reorganization plan is expected to reduce its sizable debt load by $10 billion.
*Gold’s Gym *filed on May 4 after having to close its 700 fitness centers due to coronavirus lockdowns. Thirty gyms will remain permanently closed.
*Helios and Matheson*, the parent of movie-theater subscription service MoviePass, filed for Chapter 7 bankruptcy on January 29. MoviePass had more than 3 million subscribers at its peak in 2018.
*Hertz* filed on May 22 with nearly $18 billion in net debt on its balance sheet and coronavirus crushing business travel and tourism. It laid off 10,000 of its North American employees in April.
*Hin Leong*, founded by ex-billionaire Lim Oon Kuin, filed on April 18 as the company revealed it had $800 million in previously undisclosed losses.
*Intelsat *filed on May 13, though it said it will continue to launch new satellites. The pioneering company put the first commercial communications satellite in space in 1965.
*Internap* filed on March 16 to renegotiate its debt. It was delisted from the Nasdaq the next week.
*JCPenney *filed on May 15, weighed down by $4.2 billion in debt. The prominent department store chain has lost money for nine straight years, and its troubles were exacerbated by the pandemic that forced its 850 remaining locations to close.
*J.Crew *was the first big American retail domino to fall amid the pandemic, filing on May 4 to convert about $1.7 billion of debt to equity. It still plans to reopen its 181 J.Crew stores, 170 factory stores and 140 stores for its women’s clothing brand Madewell after coronavirus-related restrictions are lifted.
*Krystal* filed on January 19, citing debts of between $50 million and $100 million.
*LSC Communications *filed on April 13 with nearly $1 billion in debt after an antitrust lawsuit blocked an attempted $1.4 billion sale to competitor Quad/Graphics    QUAD  last year.
*Lucky’s Market* filed on January 27 and plans to sell most of its stores to Aldi, Publix and other winning bidders.
*Mallinckrodt* submitted a Chapter 11 filing for its specialty generics unit on February 25 and offered to pay a $1.6 settlement under the weight of lawsuits related to opioid abuse.
*McClatchy*, which operates 30 newspapers in 14 states, filed on February 13, ending 163 years of family control of the business and signaling the continuing erosion of local news.
*McDermott International*, a commercial construction and engineering company, initiated a Chapter 11 process on January 21 to eliminate $4.6 billion in debt.
*Modell’s Sporting Goods*, a New York institution since 1889, filed for Chapter 11 on March 11 and announced plans to close all 153 of its stores spread throughout the northeast.
*MQ *filed on April 16 as sales plunged at its physical locations while customers stayed home due to the pandemic.
*Neiman Marcus *filed on May 7, seeking to eliminate $4 billion in debt. The renowned luxury retailer has 43 Neiman Marcus locations as well as 22 stores for its Last Call discount brand and two Manhattan Bergdorf Goodman stores. Business at all of them has been upended by coronavirus shutdowns.
*Nygard Entities *filed for Chapter 15 on March 19. The company was under fire after a class-action lawsuit filed in February levied sex-trafficking allegations against founder Peter Nygard.
*OneWeb*, a satellite internet startup backed by SoftBank that launched 74 satellites into space, filed on March 27.
*Pier 1*, a home furniture chain with close to 1,000 locations at the beginning of the store, began a Chapter 11 reorganization on February 17, before the weight of the pandemic even reached the U.S. Shares were trading at more than $460 in 2013 before beginning a steep and steady decline.
*Pioneer Energy *filed on March 2, though it is continuing operations.
*Quorum Health* filed a prepackaged chapter 11 plan on April 7 to reduce its debt by $500 million.
*RavnAir*, an intrastate airline in Alaska, ceased operations and laid off all staff when it filed for bankruptcy on April 5.
*RentPath*, an online search platform for rental homes, filed on February 11 while at the same time announcing it was being bought out of bankruptcy by competitor CoStar Group     CSGP   for $588 million.
*Rubie’s Costume Company*, the world’s largest Halloween costume manufacturer, filed on April 30 as sales declined while its retail customers are closed due to COVID-19.
*Spectra Premium* filed on March 10. In a press release, the company complained that efforts to cut supply chain costs were hampered by tariffs the U.S. imposed on China.
*Speedcast International*, a satellite internet company that provides connectivity to the embattled cruise industry when ships are out at sea and serves 80% of cruise brands globally, filed on April 23.
*Stage Stores*, which owns brands like Gordmans and Bealls, filed on May 10 and will begin to liquidate its inventory when 557 of its stores reopen from coronavirus shutdowns on May 15.
*Techniplas* filed on May 6 as it hopes to find a buyer.
*True Religion*, a designer jeans retailer with locations of its own in 26 states and a presence in other major department stores, filed on April 13 for the second time in less than three years.
*Virgin Australia*, one of Australia’s largest airlines co-founded by billionaire Richard Branson, filed on April 21 after the Australian government denied the company’s pleas for a bailout.
*Whiting Petroleum *filed on April 1, though it said it would continue to operate its business. Shares of the publicly-traded shale driller dipped below $1 in March after trading at more than $150 in 2015.









						Coronavirus Bankruptcy Tracker: These Major Companies Are Failing Amid The Shutdown
					

Some of the 20th century’s biggest names in corporate America are in danger of going the way of Sears, Blockbuster and RadioShack.




					www.forbes.com
				




*Small business used to define America’s economy. The pandemic could change that forever.*
*More than 100,000 small businesses have closed forever as the nation’s pandemic toll escalates*


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/05/12/small-business-used-define-americas-economy-pandemic-could-end-that-forever/
		




.,


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

lennypartiv said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is losing bigly in the polls
> Republicans need to dump his ass and run someone electable
> 
> 
> 
> When the rest of Obamagate hits the news, Biden's poll numbers will sink.
Click to expand...


Yeah, hold on to that Obamagate.
You keep a watch on it for us, OK Sparky?


----------



## rightwinger

lennypartiv said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is losing bigly in the polls
> Republicans need to dump his ass and run someone electable
> 
> 
> 
> When the rest of Obamagate hits the news, Biden's poll numbers will sink.
Click to expand...

Obama is not running and is not accused of anything
Makes it tough

Why doesn’t Trump start an investigation of Ted Cruz’s father killing JFK?
He believes that also


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

SassyIrishLass said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many "scientists" in the 70's predicted global cooling. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for that link.
> Nothing like presenting the facts to back your pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is your friend, little dude.
> 
> I did my homework, now do yours
> 
> By the way Blaine, how did the polls work out in 2016? Yeah yeah I know " but Hillary won popular vote!!!!!!!!", Sadly for you retards that isn't how it works. That's why you assholes are so eager to change the process but alas our Founding Fathers knew better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Google isn't your friend.
> Afraid your bullshit won't match the facts?
> Yup.
> Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh....30 seconds little dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 70s, they said there'd be an Ice Age | NOAA Climate.gov
> 
> 
> This is a video overview of the history of climate science, with the goal of debunking the idea that in the 1970s, climate scientists were predicting global cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> www.climate.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our 16 year olds could shellack you
Click to expand...


Did your 16-year-old also find that link for you?
Fail to read the not-so-fine print???
"Climate.gov does not endorse the views expressed, the information presented, or any commercial products that may be advertised or available on that site."""
OOops!
LMAO!!!!


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

rightwinger said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans will have dumped Trump by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they will.
> Trump has them scared of their own shadow.
> They have shown themselves willing to be bullied, humiliated and silenced.
> They are everything that gives Putin a hard-on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans will dump Trump before Democrats will dump Biden
> 
> Why should Dems dump a winning ticket?
Click to expand...


I hope you're right, they should. It could be a very bad summer after so many millions are out of work and have no food and can't afford housing. I really hope I'm wrong about this, I really do.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Nostra said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governors don't have the authority to declare a national emergency.
> It took DOtard until March 13 to do so after being warned for three months that this was going to be a threat.
> So you're one of those cockroaches who thinks 100,000 dead in 3 months is called a success.
> That's right Sparky, 90 days and 100,000 dead .....and COUNTING.
> I won't even go into the economic ramifications of 30,000,000 being out of work.
> Your Dear Leader is fucking toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play politics much, idiot?
> Trump has done a good job with this pandemic...not perfect, but good.
> The Chinese virus is on the decline, a yes, a few governors screwed up.
> Most of this country has been in pretty good shape with this virus.
> But, please.....be the buffoon that you are....you've earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, oh ignorant one, governors can't declare a national emergency.
> Trump called this a war and himself a war-time president, only AFTER the enemy breached our front lines and had occupied our country from coast to coast.
> That's not leadership, you fucking idiot.
> That's failure on an international scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump saved over 2 million lives.
Click to expand...


Post the data that supports this. You are wrong. 
Doing nothing for two months is costing us 100,000 lives....so far.
Trump lies, people die.


----------



## rightwinger

Blaine Sweeter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans will have dumped Trump by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they will.
> Trump has them scared of their own shadow.
> They have shown themselves willing to be bullied, humiliated and silenced.
> They are everything that gives Putin a hard-on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans will dump Trump before Democrats will dump Biden
> 
> Why should Dems dump a winning ticket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're right, they should. It could be a very bad summer after so many millions are out of work and have no food and can't afford housing. I really hope I'm wrong about this, I really do.
Click to expand...

November will be a vote on how well Trump has handled this crisis. 

So far, he has provide unsteady leadership, shifting of blame and has the worst number of infections in the world. 

Things will have to get better if he has any hope of being re-elected


----------



## lennypartiv

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Post the data that supports this. You are wrong.
> Doing nothing for two months is costing us 100,000 lives....so far.
> Trump lies, people die.


You Dems need to come up with a better slogan...and a better candidate.


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit.
> 
> No way he can make up 11 percent


It's only one poll.  I want to see this guy lose by the largest margin in HISTORY, as he always likes to say.


----------



## OldLady

lennypartiv said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the data that supports this. You are wrong.
> Doing nothing for two months is costing us 100,000 lives....so far.
> Trump lies, people die.
> 
> 
> 
> You Dems need to come up with a better slogan...and a better candidate.
Click to expand...

He's fine.  Just saw his interview with Charlamagne.  Biden knows what he's talking about and he's got a persuasive platform.  I hope he's as clear and detailed on other issues, like the economy and healthcare.  Is he just going to patch up Obamacare and let it keep limping along?  Reimpose the mandate?    Does he know how to address what is going to be a big fucking mess of an economy in the fall?


----------



## OldLady

Nostra said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governors don't have the authority to declare a national emergency.
> It took DOtard until March 13 to do so after being warned for three months that this was going to be a threat.
> So you're one of those cockroaches who thinks 100,000 dead in 3 months is called a success.
> That's right Sparky, 90 days and 100,000 dead .....and COUNTING.
> I won't even go into the economic ramifications of 30,000,000 being out of work.
> Your Dear Leader is fucking toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play politics much, idiot?
> Trump has done a good job with this pandemic...not perfect, but good.
> The Chinese virus is on the decline, a yes, a few governors screwed up.
> Most of this country has been in pretty good shape with this virus.
> But, please.....be the buffoon that you are....you've earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, oh ignorant one, governors can't declare a national emergency.
> Trump called this a war and himself a war-time president, only AFTER the enemy breached our front lines and had occupied our country from coast to coast.
> That's not leadership, you fucking idiot.
> That's failure on an international scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump saved over 2 million lives.
Click to expand...

And I'm the Queen of Sheba.


----------



## Blackrook

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


That would be hilarious if Biden won.


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit.
> 
> No way he can make up 11 percent
> 
> 
> 
> It's only one poll.  I want to see this guy lose by the largest margin in HISTORY, as he always likes to say.
Click to expand...

The popular vote is just for yuks and giggles. 

I would LOVE to see Trump lose Texas. That would be a major embarrassment


----------



## rightwinger

lennypartiv said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the data that supports this. You are wrong.
> Doing nothing for two months is costing us 100,000 lives....so far.
> Trump lies, people die.
> 
> 
> 
> You Dems need to come up with a better slogan...and a better candidate.
Click to expand...

How about this slogan?

*Trump is a douchebag *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit.
> 
> No way he can make up 11 percent
> 
> 
> 
> It's only one poll.  I want to see this guy lose by the largest margin in HISTORY, as he always likes to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The popular vote is just for yuks and giggles.
> 
> I would LOVE to see Trump lose Texas. That would be a major embarrassment
Click to expand...










						Poll: Hillary Clinton Leads Donald Trump in Texas
					

Texas may be a battleground state this election, according to a new poll of all 50 states by the Washington Post, which shows Hillary Clinton with a narrow




					www.kut.org


----------



## rightwinger

Be 


Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit.
> 
> No way he can make up 11 percent
> 
> 
> 
> It's only one poll.  I want to see this guy lose by the largest margin in HISTORY, as he always likes to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The popular vote is just for yuks and giggles.
> 
> I would LOVE to see Trump lose Texas. That would be a major embarrassment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Hillary Clinton Leads Donald Trump in Texas
> 
> 
> Texas may be a battleground state this election, according to a new poll of all 50 states by the Washington Post, which shows Hillary Clinton with a narrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kut.org
Click to expand...


Be fun to see

Trump struggled in Texas last election
This may be the year Texas goes blue


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Be
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit.
> 
> No way he can make up 11 percent
> 
> 
> 
> It's only one poll.  I want to see this guy lose by the largest margin in HISTORY, as he always likes to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The popular vote is just for yuks and giggles.
> 
> I would LOVE to see Trump lose Texas. That would be a major embarrassment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Hillary Clinton Leads Donald Trump in Texas
> 
> 
> Texas may be a battleground state this election, according to a new poll of all 50 states by the Washington Post, which shows Hillary Clinton with a narrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kut.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be fun to see
> 
> Trump struggled in Texas last election
> This may be the year Texas goes blue
Click to expand...


Struggled? LOL!


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> If you want the businesses to remain closed, then quit fucking complaining about the economy crashing.
> I never wanted the closure, it wasn't necessary, the only serious threat was to the elderly. We should have concentrated
> on them, and not having democrat governors throwing infected patients in with them. Quit blaming Trump.
> You are just trying to politicize this pandemic to bring down a duly elected president. shameful



No, I'm using this pandemic to show why this UNELECTED, CRIMINAL usurper is unfit for office. 

Covid-19 was his 3 AM Phone call, and he failed badly. 

Not only should we drive him out of office, he needs to be CRIMINALLY prosecuted when he leaves.


----------



## Meister

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the businesses to remain closed, then quit fucking complaining about the economy crashing.
> I never wanted the closure, it wasn't necessary, the only serious threat was to the elderly. We should have concentrated
> on them, and not having democrat governors throwing infected patients in with them. Quit blaming Trump.
> You are just trying to politicize this pandemic to bring down a duly elected president. shameful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm using this pandemic to show why this UNELECTED, CRIMINAL usurper is unfit for office.
> 
> Covid-19 was his 3 AM Phone call, and he failed badly.
> 
> Not only should we drive him out of office, he needs to be CRIMINALLY prosecuted when he leaves.
Click to expand...

Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
Thanks for being so utterly transparent.


----------



## eddiew

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the businesses to remain closed, then quit fucking complaining about the economy crashing.
> I never wanted the closure, it wasn't necessary, the only serious threat was to the elderly. We should have concentrated
> on them, and not having democrat governors throwing infected patients in with them. Quit blaming Trump.
> You are just trying to politicize this pandemic to bring down a duly elected president. shameful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm using this pandemic to show why this UNELECTED, CRIMINAL usurper is unfit for office.
> 
> Covid-19 was his 3 AM Phone call, and he failed badly.
> 
> Not only should we drive him out of office, he needs to be CRIMINALLY prosecuted when he leaves.
Click to expand...

They're lining up the charges  Hopefully he ends up in prison


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.



You guys knew Trump was a mutt when you picked him up.  

You passed over a dozen perfectly qualified Senators and Governors because he expressed your anger most loudly. 

And now he's facing a crisis he doesn't have the intellect or organizational skills to resolve.

But it's  our fault for pointing this out.


----------



## JoeB131

eddiew said:


> They're lining up the charges Hopefully he ends up in prison



Here's what's going to happen after he gets out of office.  He'll pardon all his family members and cronies... Then one day before the Inaguration, he'll resign and Pence will pardon him. 

We'll be spared him standing on the stage with no class and his arms crossed.


----------



## eddiew

rightwinger said:


> Be
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit.
> 
> No way he can make up 11 percent
> 
> 
> 
> It's only one poll.  I want to see this guy lose by the largest margin in HISTORY, as he always likes to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The popular vote is just for yuks and giggles.
> 
> I would LOVE to see Trump lose Texas. That would be a major embarrassment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Hillary Clinton Leads Donald Trump in Texas
> 
> 
> Texas may be a battleground state this election, according to a new poll of all 50 states by the Washington Post, which shows Hillary Clinton with a narrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kut.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be fun to see
> 
> Trump struggled in Texas last election
> This may be the year Texas goes blue
Click to expand...

Threatening NC with no aid because they voted for write in votes might lose the moron   NC    The POS wrote in his vote  but no one else can ???? Only in republican America


----------



## JustAGuy1

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu



Could this be why Dems are losing the Special Elections?


----------



## eddiew

rightwinger said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the data that supports this. You are wrong.
> Doing nothing for two months is costing us 100,000 lives....so far.
> Trump lies, people die.
> 
> 
> 
> You Dems need to come up with a better slogan...and a better candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about this slogan?
> 
> *Trump is a douchebag *
Click to expand...

That's his good point


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

lennypartiv said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the data that supports this. You are wrong.
> Doing nothing for two months is costing us 100,000 lives....so far.
> Trump lies, people die.
> 
> 
> 
> You Dems need to come up with a better slogan...and a better candidate.
Click to expand...


----------



## eddiew

And as far as Biden ahead by 11%    Trump and his republican cowards know the more legal votes the less chance  they have   So they'll move heaven and earth to try and reduce the vote  Traitors


----------



## eddiew

Anybody?? How fn long does it take to lay the wreath ?  Making a grand entrance? The POS


----------



## eddiew

Giving him a tour of heroes who didn't have bone spurs  Traitor coward ,republican ,,But I repeat myself


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Meister said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the businesses to remain closed, then quit fucking complaining about the economy crashing.
> I never wanted the closure, it wasn't necessary, the only serious threat was to the elderly. We should have concentrated
> on them, and not having democrat governors throwing infected patients in with them. Quit blaming Trump.
> You are just trying to politicize this pandemic to bring down a duly elected president. shameful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm using this pandemic to show why this UNELECTED, CRIMINAL usurper is unfit for office.
> 
> Covid-19 was his 3 AM Phone call, and he failed badly.
> 
> Not only should we drive him out of office, he needs to be CRIMINALLY prosecuted when he leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
Click to expand...



Look, another sore loser having a TDS fit:

*‘You Complete Blithering Idiot’: Ann Coulter Trashes ‘Shallow and Broken Man’ Trump for Attacking Sessions*
May 24th, 2020

"*Ann Coulter*, you will recall, was a big Trump supporter once upon a time. She literally wrote the book _In Trump We Trust_.""""









						Ann Coulter Trashes Trump for Attacking Jeff Sessions
					

Ann Coulter, you will recall, was a big Trump supporter once upon a time. She literally wrote the book In Trump We Trust.




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

eddiew said:


> Anybody?? How fn long does it take to lay the wreath ?  Making a grand entrance? The POS



Always late.  It's a control thing.  He's a control freak.
Make everybody stand around waiting for him.
Such a sorry, vain POS.
Noticed he wasn't wearing his shoe lifts or girdle on the golf course yesterday, as he did when in MI last week.


----------



## Meister

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the businesses to remain closed, then quit fucking complaining about the economy crashing.
> I never wanted the closure, it wasn't necessary, the only serious threat was to the elderly. We should have concentrated
> on them, and not having democrat governors throwing infected patients in with them. Quit blaming Trump.
> You are just trying to politicize this pandemic to bring down a duly elected president. shameful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm using this pandemic to show why this UNELECTED, CRIMINAL usurper is unfit for office.
> 
> Covid-19 was his 3 AM Phone call, and he failed badly.
> 
> Not only should we drive him out of office, he needs to be CRIMINALLY prosecuted when he leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sore loser having a TDS fit:
> 
> *‘You Complete Blithering Idiot’: Ann Coulter Trashes ‘Shallow and Broken Man’ Trump for Attacking Sessions*
> May 24th, 2020
> 
> "*Ann Coulter*, you will recall, was a big Trump supporter once upon a time. She literally wrote the book _In Trump We Trust_.""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter Trashes Trump for Attacking Jeff Sessions
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter, you will recall, was a big Trump supporter once upon a time. She literally wrote the book In Trump We Trust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediaite.com
Click to expand...

Stuck on the blonde, huh? figures.
MAGA 2020


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Meister said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the businesses to remain closed, then quit fucking complaining about the economy crashing.
> I never wanted the closure, it wasn't necessary, the only serious threat was to the elderly. We should have concentrated
> on them, and not having democrat governors throwing infected patients in with them. Quit blaming Trump.
> You are just trying to politicize this pandemic to bring down a duly elected president. shameful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm using this pandemic to show why this UNELECTED, CRIMINAL usurper is unfit for office.
> 
> Covid-19 was his 3 AM Phone call, and he failed badly.
> 
> Not only should we drive him out of office, he needs to be CRIMINALLY prosecuted when he leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sore loser having a TDS fit:
> 
> *‘You Complete Blithering Idiot’: Ann Coulter Trashes ‘Shallow and Broken Man’ Trump for Attacking Sessions*
> May 24th, 2020
> 
> "*Ann Coulter*, you will recall, was a big Trump supporter once upon a time. She literally wrote the book _In Trump We Trust_.""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter Trashes Trump for Attacking Jeff Sessions
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter, you will recall, was a big Trump supporter once upon a time. She literally wrote the book In Trump We Trust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediaite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stuck on the blonde, huh? figures.
> MAGA 2020
Click to expand...


Most of your posts are attacking the messenger.
You don't have the ammo or the facts to attack the message, snowflake.


----------



## eddiew

Meister said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the businesses to remain closed, then quit fucking complaining about the economy crashing.
> I never wanted the closure, it wasn't necessary, the only serious threat was to the elderly. We should have concentrated
> on them, and not having democrat governors throwing infected patients in with them. Quit blaming Trump.
> You are just trying to politicize this pandemic to bring down a duly elected president. shameful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm using this pandemic to show why this UNELECTED, CRIMINAL usurper is unfit for office.
> 
> Covid-19 was his 3 AM Phone call, and he failed badly.
> 
> Not only should we drive him out of office, he needs to be CRIMINALLY prosecuted when he leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sore loser having a TDS fit:
> 
> *‘You Complete Blithering Idiot’: Ann Coulter Trashes ‘Shallow and Broken Man’ Trump for Attacking Sessions*
> May 24th, 2020
> 
> "*Ann Coulter*, you will recall, was a big Trump supporter once upon a time. She literally wrote the book _In Trump We Trust_.""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter Trashes Trump for Attacking Jeff Sessions
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter, you will recall, was a big Trump supporter once upon a time. She literally wrote the book In Trump We Trust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediaite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stuck on the blonde, huh? figures.
> MAGA 2020
Click to expand...

Trump likes blondes  Matter of fact he paid at least one off


----------



## Meister

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys knew Trump was a mutt when you picked him up.
> 
> You passed over a dozen perfectly qualified Senators and Governors because he expressed your anger most loudly.
> 
> And now he's facing a crisis he doesn't have the intellect or organizational skills to resolve.
> 
> But it's  our fault for pointing this out.
Click to expand...

Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that couldn't be bought, Joe.

A person who isn't politically correct.  It pisses off the snowflakes.

The only reason I voted for him in 2016 was for the Supreme Court justice pick, that was it.

Now there is plenty to be voting for him in 2020.


----------



## eddiew

Me too Meister  I'm thinking of voting for him too  Why give him and people like you the chance to blame a depression on a DEM ??


----------



## Meister

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the businesses to remain closed, then quit fucking complaining about the economy crashing.
> I never wanted the closure, it wasn't necessary, the only serious threat was to the elderly. We should have concentrated
> on them, and not having democrat governors throwing infected patients in with them. Quit blaming Trump.
> You are just trying to politicize this pandemic to bring down a duly elected president. shameful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm using this pandemic to show why this UNELECTED, CRIMINAL usurper is unfit for office.
> 
> Covid-19 was his 3 AM Phone call, and he failed badly.
> 
> Not only should we drive him out of office, he needs to be CRIMINALLY prosecuted when he leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sore loser having a TDS fit:
> 
> *‘You Complete Blithering Idiot’: Ann Coulter Trashes ‘Shallow and Broken Man’ Trump for Attacking Sessions*
> May 24th, 2020
> 
> "*Ann Coulter*, you will recall, was a big Trump supporter once upon a time. She literally wrote the book _In Trump We Trust_.""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter Trashes Trump for Attacking Jeff Sessions
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter, you will recall, was a big Trump supporter once upon a time. She literally wrote the book In Trump We Trust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediaite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stuck on the blonde, huh? figures.
> MAGA 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of your posts are attacking the messenger.
> You don't have the ammo or the facts to attack the message, snowflake.
Click to expand...

Most of your posts are just pure BS, BS
You have to use your half truths and lies to make your points, sucker.
Why waste the effort on twits like yourself, BS
Your initials says it all about you, BS


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that couldn't be bought, Joe.
> 
> A person who isn't politically correct. It pisses off the snowflakes.
> 
> The only reason I voted for him in 2016 was for the Supreme Court justice pick, that was it.
> 
> Now there is plenty to be voting for him in 2020.



Works on the assumption that he hasn't already been bought, which he has. Let's look at his tax records, see who has "bought" him.  

Politically Correct?  I remember that under it's original title, "Being a decent human being." 

100,000 dead and 40 million unemployed.  Yes, there's  plenty to vote for there.


----------



## Meister

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that couldn't be bought, Joe.
> 
> A person who isn't politically correct. It pisses off the snowflakes.
> 
> The only reason I voted for him in 2016 was for the Supreme Court justice pick, that was it.
> 
> Now there is plenty to be voting for him in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works on the assumption that he hasn't already been bought, which he has. Let's look at his tax records, see who has "bought" him.
> 
> Politically Correct?  I remember that under it's original title, "Being a decent human being."
> 
> 100,000 dead and 40 million unemployed.  Yes, there's  plenty to vote for there.
Click to expand...

Just leave out the context, Joe....that's what the TDS'ers do....leave out the context.


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> Just leave out the context, Joe....that's what the TDS'ers do....leave out the context.



The context is pretty bad.  He was warned three months ago that this virus was coming. While the rest of the world took sensible precautions and mitigated the damage, he downplayed the risk, didn't prepare, and was even counter-productive, such as denouncing his own policies on social distancing.  

Trump has managed to make Bush's response to Katrina actually look good.


----------



## eddiew

Meister said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys knew Trump was a mutt when you picked him up.
> 
> You passed over a dozen perfectly qualified Senators and Governors because he expressed your anger most loudly.
> 
> And now he's facing a crisis he doesn't have the intellect or organizational skills to resolve.
> 
> But it's  our fault for pointing this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that couldn't be bought, Joe.
> 
> A person who isn't politically correct.  It pisses off the snowflakes.
> 
> The only reason I voted for him in 2016 was for the Supreme Court justice pick, that was it.
> 
> Now there is plenty to be voting for him in 2020.
Click to expand...

Yes  his pal Putin will help him and you again


----------



## Meister

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just leave out the context, Joe....that's what the TDS'ers do....leave out the context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The context is pretty bad.  He was warned three months ago that this virus was coming. While the rest of the world took sensible precautions and mitigated the damage, he downplayed the risk, didn't prepare, and was even counter-productive, such as denouncing his own policies on social distancing.
> 
> Trump has managed to make Bush's response to Katrina actually look good.
Click to expand...

There you go with lies and half truths, Joe.
Give up, dude.


----------



## Meister

eddiew said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys knew Trump was a mutt when you picked him up.
> 
> You passed over a dozen perfectly qualified Senators and Governors because he expressed your anger most loudly.
> 
> And now he's facing a crisis he doesn't have the intellect or organizational skills to resolve.
> 
> But it's  our fault for pointing this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that couldn't be bought, Joe.
> 
> A person who isn't politically correct.  It pisses off the snowflakes.
> 
> The only reason I voted for him in 2016 was for the Supreme Court justice pick, that was it.
> 
> Now there is plenty to be voting for him in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  his pal Putin will help him and you again
Click to expand...

Seems you and your ilk have much more in common with Putin, sonny.


----------



## Oldestyle

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Meister said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys knew Trump was a mutt when you picked him up.
> 
> You passed over a dozen perfectly qualified Senators and Governors because he expressed your anger most loudly.
> 
> And now he's facing a crisis he doesn't have the intellect or organizational skills to resolve.
> 
> But it's  our fault for pointing this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that couldn't be bought, Joe.
> 
> A person who isn't politically correct.  It pisses off the snowflakes.
> 
> The only reason I voted for him in 2016 was for the Supreme Court justice pick, that was it.
> 
> Now there is plenty to be voting for him in 2020.
Click to expand...


""_"Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that *couldn't be bought*, Joe._"""
LOLOLOL

He wasn't bought, because *he's fucking OWNED*.
Trump trusts Putin more than his own intelligence agencies, health authorities, and Cabinet.
Trump goes to Helsinki and talks to his "BOSS" for two hours behind doors with no transcription allowed.
Then walks to the podium and says he believes Putin when he says that Russia didn't interfere with the 2016 election.
Trump has yet to criticize Putin personally....EVER.
Those are the facts, cocksocket.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Oldestyle said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
Click to expand...


I don't know.
All I know is in the aggregate, Biden is ahead in all of the polls and not leaving his house.
Contrary to Trump who is all over television every single day plus traveling to AZ and MI and still losing in the polls.

See for yourself: Trump losing his ass everywhere except Kentucky for the last week: RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest Polls

Even Rasmussen has him down. They historically trend positive for the Orange Shit Stain:


President Trump Job ApprovalRasmussen ReportsApprove 43, Disapprove 55Disapprove +12Direction of CountryRasmussen ReportsRight Direction 34, Wrong Track 60Wrong Track +26


----------



## eddiew

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys knew Trump was a mutt when you picked him up.
> 
> You passed over a dozen perfectly qualified Senators and Governors because he expressed your anger most loudly.
> 
> And now he's facing a crisis he doesn't have the intellect or organizational skills to resolve.
> 
> But it's  our fault for pointing this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that couldn't be bought, Joe.
> 
> A person who isn't politically correct.  It pisses off the snowflakes.
> 
> The only reason I voted for him in 2016 was for the Supreme Court justice pick, that was it.
> 
> Now there is plenty to be voting for him in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ""_"Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that *couldn't be bought*, Joe._"""
> LOLOLOL
> 
> He wasn't bought, because *he's fucking OWNED*.
> Trump trusts Putin more than his own intelligence agencies, health authorities, and Cabinet.
> Trump goes to Helsinki and talks to his "BOSS" for two hours behind doors with no transcription allowed.
> Then walks to the podium and says he believes Putin when he says that Russia didn't interfere with the 2016 election.
> Trump has yet to criticize Putin personally....EVER.
> Those are the facts, cocksocket.
Click to expand...

And then Russia blames Ukraine for interfering in our election? and Trump and his band of idiots believe it?


----------



## watchingfromafar

Nostra said:


> Dims will run Crazy Joe after Trump finishes his second term?







so said the spider to the fly
-


----------



## eddiew

Oldestyle said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
Click to expand...

LOL I'm sure he won't manufacture a hurricane in Alabama


----------



## watchingfromafar

Blackrook said:


> That would be hilarious if Biden won.


Biden will not be the Democrat nominee
But the next President of the USA will be a Democrat,
You can take this to the bank
-


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys knew Trump was a mutt when you picked him up.
> 
> You passed over a dozen perfectly qualified Senators and Governors because he expressed your anger most loudly.
> 
> And now he's facing a crisis he doesn't have the intellect or organizational skills to resolve.
> 
> But it's  our fault for pointing this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that couldn't be bought, Joe.
> 
> A person who isn't politically correct.  It pisses off the snowflakes.
> 
> The only reason I voted for him in 2016 was for the Supreme Court justice pick, that was it.
> 
> Now there is plenty to be voting for him in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ""_"Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that *couldn't be bought*, Joe._"""
> LOLOLOL
> 
> He wasn't bought, because *he's fucking OWNED*.
> Trump trusts Putin more than his own intelligence agencies, health authorities, and Cabinet.
> Trump goes to Helsinki and talks to his "BOSS" for two hours behind doors with no transcription allowed.
> Then walks to the podium and says he believes Putin when he says that Russia didn't interfere with the 2016 election.
> Trump has yet to criticize Putin personally....EVER.
> Those are the facts, cocksocket.
Click to expand...


Is Russia a threat?


----------



## Blackrook

watchingfromafar said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be hilarious if Biden won.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the Democrat nominee
> But the next President of the USA will be a Democrat,
> You can take this to the bank
> -
Click to expand...

Which bank? The Bank of Stupid?


----------



## Oldestyle

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> All I know is in the aggregate, Biden is ahead in all of the polls and not leaving his house.
> Contrary to Trump who is all over television every single day plus traveling to AZ and MI and still losing in the polls.
> 
> See for yourself: Trump losing his ass everywhere except Kentucky for the last week: RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest Polls
> 
> Even Rasmussen has him down. They historically trend positive for the Orange Shit Stain:
> 
> 
> President Trump Job ApprovalRasmussen ReportsApprove 43, Disapprove 55Disapprove +12Direction of CountryRasmussen ReportsRight Direction 34, Wrong Track 60Wrong Track +26
Click to expand...

My question remains, Blaine.  What happens when Biden can no longer hide in his house?


----------



## basquebromance

"To Save Time, The Babylon Bee Will Now Just Republish Everything Biden Says Verbatim "


----------



## Oldestyle

eddiew said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I'm sure he won't manufacture a hurricane in Alabama
Click to expand...

On a bad day, Joe might not know what you mean when you say "Alabama"!  His only prayer to survive until November is to limit his public speaking...stick to the teleprompter script and avoid any members of the press that he knows won't cover for him!


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 36,000,000 out of work and 2-3 years to recover???????
> Major retailers that have been around for 100 years are filing for bankruptcy.
> Airlines are going to file in July when their aid runs out.
> What fucking planet are you logging on from?
> In 2008 recession resulted in 2,600,000 jobs lost and we didn't recover for almost 4 years.
> And you call me a buffoon?
> LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and oranges, BS.  The economy was doing pretty good and the only thing that
> stopped that was the government shutting it down, no other reason. We had pretty good job numbers
> right up to the shut down. That wasn't the case in 2008.
> People are going back to work as I'm typing this post.
> Yes, I'm still calling you a buffoon, even a bigger one this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just blah, blah, blah and no facts to back up your great big pixelated fart.
> If I'm a buffoon, what does THIS make you:
> 
> People who were employed by these companies and businesses are NOT going back to work:
> 
> *Coronavirus Bankruptcy Tracker: These Major Companies Are Failing Amid The Shutdown*
> 
> *ALDO Group*, a Montreal-based shoe retailer that operates about 3,000 locations in more than 100 countries, filed on May 7 under pressure from store closures.
> *Apex Parks Group*, which had to close its 12 entertainment centers and water parks due to the pandemic, filed for a Chapter 11 reorganization on April 8.
> *Art Van Furniture*, a midwestern retailer with 176 locations, filed on March 8. As the economic crisis worsened, it converted its Chapter 11 reorganization to a Chapter 7 liquidation in early April.
> *Avianca*, which served more than 30 million passengers last year as one of Latin America’s largest airlines, filed on May 10 with all of its passenger flights grounded since mid-March due to COVID-19.
> *Bar Louie*, a nationwide gastropub chain, filed on January 27 after closing 38 of its locations, leaving less than 100 remaining.
> *Bluestem Brands*, the parent company of seven e-commerce subsidiaries, filed on March 9.
> *Borden Dairy *followed competitor Dean Foods     DF   into bankruptcy on January 5, aiming to reduce its debt load while continuing normal operations.
> *BrightHouse* entered administration—the equivalent of a bankruptcy process—on March 30, immediately halting all new rent-to-own and cash loan lending activities.
> *Carluccio’s *entered administration on March 30, shortly after its 73 locations were required to close.
> *Centric Brands*, an apparel manufacturer that licenses its clothing to designer brands like Calvin Klein and Tommy Hilfiger, filed on May 18. It aims to reduce its debt by $700 million and continue normal operations.
> *CMX Cinemas*, a movie theater chain that also owns dine-in restaurants and bars, filed on April 25 with all 41 of its theaters closed nationwide during the pandemic.
> *Cosi *filed for Chapter 11 on February 24 for the second time since 2016 after shuttering 30 of its locations in December.
> *CraftWorks* filed on March 3 to reduce its debt by more than $140 million shortly after closing about 10% of its locations.
> *Dean & DeLuca*, a luxury grocery store chain with 42 locations until it started downsizing in recent years, filed on April 1.
> *Debenhams*, which employs more than 20,000 people, entered administration on April 6 for the second time in the last year as it struggled to stay afloat with its stores closed. It is liquidating its business in Ireland, permanently closing its 11 stores there.
> *Diamond Offshore Drilling *sought bankruptcy protection on April 27 after skipping a payment to bondholders. It had billions of dollars of debt even before oil prices plunged in recent weeks.
> *Digicel* filed for Chapter 15, which allows foreign creditors to participate cases, on May 15.
> *Earth Fare*, a North Carolina-based organic grocery chain, filed on February 4, a day after announcing it was closing all of its stores and liquidating its inventory.
> *Edcon* filed for business rescue on April 29, announcing that it had lost 2 billion rand in sales—equivalent to more than $100 million—due to coronavirus.
> *Fairway Market* filed on January 23 and announced it was selling up to five New York City stores and its distribution center to Village Super Market for $70 million.
> *Flybe*, one of Europe’s largest regional carriers, entered administration and grounded all flights on March 5.
> *Foodora*, a food delivery app that is a subsidiary of Berlin-based Delivery Hero, filed for insolvency in Canada on April 27 and announced it’s ceasing operations in the country on May 11.
> *Foresight Energy *filed on March 10 with $1.4 billion in debt.
> *Frontier Communications* FTR , one of America’s largest telecom companies, filed on April 14. Its reorganization plan is expected to reduce its sizable debt load by $10 billion.
> *Gold’s Gym *filed on May 4 after having to close its 700 fitness centers due to coronavirus lockdowns. Thirty gyms will remain permanently closed.
> *Helios and Matheson*, the parent of movie-theater subscription service MoviePass, filed for Chapter 7 bankruptcy on January 29. MoviePass had more than 3 million subscribers at its peak in 2018.
> *Hertz* filed on May 22 with nearly $18 billion in net debt on its balance sheet and coronavirus crushing business travel and tourism. It laid off 10,000 of its North American employees in April.
> *Hin Leong*, founded by ex-billionaire Lim Oon Kuin, filed on April 18 as the company revealed it had $800 million in previously undisclosed losses.
> *Intelsat *filed on May 13, though it said it will continue to launch new satellites. The pioneering company put the first commercial communications satellite in space in 1965.
> *Internap* filed on March 16 to renegotiate its debt. It was delisted from the Nasdaq the next week.
> *JCPenney *filed on May 15, weighed down by $4.2 billion in debt. The prominent department store chain has lost money for nine straight years, and its troubles were exacerbated by the pandemic that forced its 850 remaining locations to close.
> *J.Crew *was the first big American retail domino to fall amid the pandemic, filing on May 4 to convert about $1.7 billion of debt to equity. It still plans to reopen its 181 J.Crew stores, 170 factory stores and 140 stores for its women’s clothing brand Madewell after coronavirus-related restrictions are lifted.
> *Krystal* filed on January 19, citing debts of between $50 million and $100 million.
> *LSC Communications *filed on April 13 with nearly $1 billion in debt after an antitrust lawsuit blocked an attempted $1.4 billion sale to competitor Quad/Graphics    QUAD  last year.
> *Lucky’s Market* filed on January 27 and plans to sell most of its stores to Aldi, Publix and other winning bidders.
> *Mallinckrodt* submitted a Chapter 11 filing for its specialty generics unit on February 25 and offered to pay a $1.6 settlement under the weight of lawsuits related to opioid abuse.
> *McClatchy*, which operates 30 newspapers in 14 states, filed on February 13, ending 163 years of family control of the business and signaling the continuing erosion of local news.
> *McDermott International*, a commercial construction and engineering company, initiated a Chapter 11 process on January 21 to eliminate $4.6 billion in debt.
> *Modell’s Sporting Goods*, a New York institution since 1889, filed for Chapter 11 on March 11 and announced plans to close all 153 of its stores spread throughout the northeast.
> *MQ *filed on April 16 as sales plunged at its physical locations while customers stayed home due to the pandemic.
> *Neiman Marcus *filed on May 7, seeking to eliminate $4 billion in debt. The renowned luxury retailer has 43 Neiman Marcus locations as well as 22 stores for its Last Call discount brand and two Manhattan Bergdorf Goodman stores. Business at all of them has been upended by coronavirus shutdowns.
> *Nygard Entities *filed for Chapter 15 on March 19. The company was under fire after a class-action lawsuit filed in February levied sex-trafficking allegations against founder Peter Nygard.
> *OneWeb*, a satellite internet startup backed by SoftBank that launched 74 satellites into space, filed on March 27.
> *Pier 1*, a home furniture chain with close to 1,000 locations at the beginning of the store, began a Chapter 11 reorganization on February 17, before the weight of the pandemic even reached the U.S. Shares were trading at more than $460 in 2013 before beginning a steep and steady decline.
> *Pioneer Energy *filed on March 2, though it is continuing operations.
> *Quorum Health* filed a prepackaged chapter 11 plan on April 7 to reduce its debt by $500 million.
> *RavnAir*, an intrastate airline in Alaska, ceased operations and laid off all staff when it filed for bankruptcy on April 5.
> *RentPath*, an online search platform for rental homes, filed on February 11 while at the same time announcing it was being bought out of bankruptcy by competitor CoStar Group     CSGP   for $588 million.
> *Rubie’s Costume Company*, the world’s largest Halloween costume manufacturer, filed on April 30 as sales declined while its retail customers are closed due to COVID-19.
> *Spectra Premium* filed on March 10. In a press release, the company complained that efforts to cut supply chain costs were hampered by tariffs the U.S. imposed on China.
> *Speedcast International*, a satellite internet company that provides connectivity to the embattled cruise industry when ships are out at sea and serves 80% of cruise brands globally, filed on April 23.
> *Stage Stores*, which owns brands like Gordmans and Bealls, filed on May 10 and will begin to liquidate its inventory when 557 of its stores reopen from coronavirus shutdowns on May 15.
> *Techniplas* filed on May 6 as it hopes to find a buyer.
> *True Religion*, a designer jeans retailer with locations of its own in 26 states and a presence in other major department stores, filed on April 13 for the second time in less than three years.
> *Virgin Australia*, one of Australia’s largest airlines co-founded by billionaire Richard Branson, filed on April 21 after the Australian government denied the company’s pleas for a bailout.
> *Whiting Petroleum *filed on April 1, though it said it would continue to operate its business. Shares of the publicly-traded shale driller dipped below $1 in March after trading at more than $150 in 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Bankruptcy Tracker: These Major Companies Are Failing Amid The Shutdown
> 
> 
> Some of the 20th century’s biggest names in corporate America are in danger of going the way of Sears, Blockbuster and RadioShack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small business used to define America’s economy. The pandemic could change that forever.*
> *More than 100,000 small businesses have closed forever as the nation’s pandemic toll escalates*
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/05/12/small-business-used-define-americas-economy-pandemic-could-end-that-forever/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .,
Click to expand...

Hey Dummy, did you read your own link?  Many of those were restructuring, many others were closing just some of their stores.

Man, you really are stupid.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governors don't have the authority to declare a national emergency.
> It took DOtard until March 13 to do so after being warned for three months that this was going to be a threat.
> So you're one of those cockroaches who thinks 100,000 dead in 3 months is called a success.
> That's right Sparky, 90 days and 100,000 dead .....and COUNTING.
> I won't even go into the economic ramifications of 30,000,000 being out of work.
> Your Dear Leader is fucking toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play politics much, idiot?
> Trump has done a good job with this pandemic...not perfect, but good.
> The Chinese virus is on the decline, a yes, a few governors screwed up.
> Most of this country has been in pretty good shape with this virus.
> But, please.....be the buffoon that you are....you've earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, oh ignorant one, governors can't declare a national emergency.
> Trump called this a war and himself a war-time president, only AFTER the enemy breached our front lines and had occupied our country from coast to coast.
> That's not leadership, you fucking idiot.
> That's failure on an international scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump saved over 2 million lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post the data that supports this. You are wrong.
> Doing nothing for two months is costing us 100,000 lives....so far.
> Trump lies, people die.
Click to expand...

Experts said 2.2 million would die.  We are at about 100,000.

Get a six year old to do the math for ya, Dummy.


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Be
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit.
> 
> No way he can make up 11 percent
> 
> 
> 
> It's only one poll.  I want to see this guy lose by the largest margin in HISTORY, as he always likes to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The popular vote is just for yuks and giggles.
> 
> I would LOVE to see Trump lose Texas. That would be a major embarrassment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Hillary Clinton Leads Donald Trump in Texas
> 
> 
> Texas may be a battleground state this election, according to a new poll of all 50 states by the Washington Post, which shows Hillary Clinton with a narrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kut.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be fun to see
> 
> Trump struggled in Texas last election
> This may be the year Texas goes blue
Click to expand...

Trump: 52%
Hitlery: 43%

so, how did he struggle?


----------



## lennypartiv

Blaine Sweeter said:


> All I know is in the aggregate, Biden is ahead in all of the polls and not leaving his house.
> Contrary to Trump who is all over television every single day plus traveling to AZ and MI and still losing in the polls
> See for yourself: Trump losing his ass everywhere except Kentucky for the last week: RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest Polls
> Even Rasmussen has him down. They historically trend positive for the Orange Shit Stain:


We haven't swiftboated Biden yet.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the businesses to remain closed, then quit fucking complaining about the economy crashing.
> I never wanted the closure, it wasn't necessary, the only serious threat was to the elderly. We should have concentrated
> on them, and not having democrat governors throwing infected patients in with them. Quit blaming Trump.
> You are just trying to politicize this pandemic to bring down a duly elected president. shameful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm using this pandemic to show why this UNELECTED, CRIMINAL usurper is unfit for office.
> 
> Covid-19 was his 3 AM Phone call, and he failed badly.
> 
> Not only should we drive him out of office, he needs to be CRIMINALLY prosecuted when he leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sore loser having a TDS fit:
> 
> *‘You Complete Blithering Idiot’: Ann Coulter Trashes ‘Shallow and Broken Man’ Trump for Attacking Sessions*
> May 24th, 2020
> 
> "*Ann Coulter*, you will recall, was a big Trump supporter once upon a time. She literally wrote the book _In Trump We Trust_.""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter Trashes Trump for Attacking Jeff Sessions
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter, you will recall, was a big Trump supporter once upon a time. She literally wrote the book In Trump We Trust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediaite.com
Click to expand...

Glad to see how you worship Ann Coulter Blaine Sweeter


----------



## Blackrook

I'm not sure why Democrats still quote polls when all the polls were wrong last time.


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governors don't have the authority to declare a national emergency.
> It took DOtard until March 13 to do so after being warned for three months that this was going to be a threat.
> So you're one of those cockroaches who thinks 100,000 dead in 3 months is called a success.
> That's right Sparky, 90 days and 100,000 dead .....and COUNTING.
> I won't even go into the economic ramifications of 30,000,000 being out of work.
> Your Dear Leader is fucking toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play politics much, idiot?
> Trump has done a good job with this pandemic...not perfect, but good.
> The Chinese virus is on the decline, a yes, a few governors screwed up.
> Most of this country has been in pretty good shape with this virus.
> But, please.....be the buffoon that you are....you've earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, oh ignorant one, governors can't declare a national emergency.
> Trump called this a war and himself a war-time president, only AFTER the enemy breached our front lines and had occupied our country from coast to coast.
> That's not leadership, you fucking idiot.
> That's failure on an international scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump saved over 2 million lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post the data that supports this. You are wrong.
> Doing nothing for two months is costing us 100,000 lives....so far.
> Trump lies, people die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Experts said 2.2 million would die.  We are at about 100,000.
> 
> Get a six year old to do the math for ya, Dummy.
Click to expand...


Without strict social distancing the virus would be rampant 

Trump claimed zero would die....how did that work out?


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys knew Trump was a mutt when you picked him up.
> 
> You passed over a dozen perfectly qualified Senators and Governors because he expressed your anger most loudly.
> 
> And now he's facing a crisis he doesn't have the intellect or organizational skills to resolve.
> 
> But it's  our fault for pointing this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that couldn't be bought, Joe.
> 
> A person who isn't politically correct.  It pisses off the snowflakes.
> 
> The only reason I voted for him in 2016 was for the Supreme Court justice pick, that was it.
> 
> Now there is plenty to be voting for him in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ""_"Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that *couldn't be bought*, Joe._"""
> LOLOLOL
> 
> He wasn't bought, because *he's fucking OWNED*.
> Trump trusts Putin more than his own intelligence agencies, health authorities, and Cabinet.
> Trump goes to Helsinki and talks to his "BOSS" for two hours behind doors with no transcription allowed.
> Then walks to the podium and says he believes Putin when he says that Russia didn't interfere with the 2016 election.
> Trump has yet to criticize Putin personally....EVER.
> Those are the facts, cocksocket.
Click to expand...

I love it when you go fill TILT so early in the day.


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he can win with a three percentage point deficit.
> 
> No way he can make up 11 percent
> 
> 
> 
> It's only one poll.  I want to see this guy lose by the largest margin in HISTORY, as he always likes to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The popular vote is just for yuks and giggles.
> 
> I would LOVE to see Trump lose Texas. That would be a major embarrassment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Hillary Clinton Leads Donald Trump in Texas
> 
> 
> Texas may be a battleground state this election, according to a new poll of all 50 states by the Washington Post, which shows Hillary Clinton with a narrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kut.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be fun to see
> 
> Trump struggled in Texas last election
> This may be the year Texas goes blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump: 52%
> Hitlery: 43%
> 
> so, how did he struggle?
Click to expand...


9 percent, usually not bad
Until you realize Romney took Texas by 16 percent
Until you look at little known Beto ORourke taking Conservative star Ted Cruz to the wire

Texas is shifting left


----------



## lennypartiv

rightwinger said:


> Without strict social distancing the virus would be rampant
> Trump claimed zero would die....how did that work out?


You libs are preventing game changer drugs from getting to patients. Now WHO is getting into the act.  Patients need these drugs.
---WHO temporarily halts hydroxychloroquine, chloroquine trials for coronavirus treatments---








						WHO temporarily halts hydroxychloroquine, chloroquine trials for coronavirus treatments pending safety review
					

The World Health Organization said it will temporarily halt global trials of hydroxychloroquine – the malaria drug President Trump said he is taking to prevent coronavirus infection – and chloroquine after a study showed that hospitalized coronavirus patients taking the drugs have a higher...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## FA_Q2

Blackrook said:


> I'm not sure why Democrats still quote polls when all the polls were wrong last time.


The information is still pertinent.  They got it wrong in 2016 but, afaik, they were accurate in 2018.  Just because they failed one year does not make polls totally irrelevant.  It is clear that Trump has a rather large hole to dig out of to win this year.  It is also pretty clear that the election has barely started - Biden has not even gotten the nomination yet even if it is a forgone conclusion.  As much of a mistake it is for democrats to hang their hat on the poll numbers, it is a massive mistake for republicans to ignore them as well.


----------



## eddiew

Oldestyle said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I'm sure he won't manufacture a hurricane in Alabama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a bad day, Joe might not know what you mean when you say "Alabama"!  His only prayer to survive until November is to limit his public speaking...stick to the teleprompter script and avoid any members of the press that he knows won't cover for him!
Click to expand...

Think he's doing the smart thing  Let Trump spew his garbage ,let people see what a morn he is with his decisions  Biden is "biding" his time


----------



## LuckyDuck

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


Polls.....LOL!   I seem to recall an election in 2016 where a candidate named Clinton, absolutely....could not lose and her opposing candidate was considered a joke, per multiple polls of course.
The only true poll is the actual election.


----------



## Blackrook

I always refuse to talk to pollsters and I assume many others do too. So right there, polls are biased towards people willing to talk to pollsters.


----------



## eddiew

LuckyDuck said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls.....LOL!   I seem to recall an election in 2016 where a candidate named Clinton, absolutely....could not lose and her opposing candidate was considered a joke, per multiple polls of course.
> The only true poll is the actual election.
Click to expand...

Like in 2018?


----------



## JoeB131

Meister said:


> There you go with lies and half truths, Joe.
> Give up, dude.



The Truth- Trump fucked this up beyond Epic Fail.


----------



## JoeB131

Oldestyle said:


> On a bad day, Joe might not know what you mean when you say "Alabama"! His only prayer to survive until November is to limit his public speaking...stick to the teleprompter script and avoid any members of the press that he knows won't cover for him!



Or he can watch as the Body Count and Unemployment numbers keep going up, and realize that he could walk out with a banana in his ear and people will STILL prefer him to the Hot Mess we got in there now.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Oldestyle said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> All I know is in the aggregate, Biden is ahead in all of the polls and not leaving his house.
> Contrary to Trump who is all over television every single day plus traveling to AZ and MI and still losing in the polls.
> 
> See for yourself: Trump losing his ass everywhere except Kentucky for the last week: RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest Polls
> 
> Even Rasmussen has him down. They historically trend positive for the Orange Shit Stain:
> 
> 
> President Trump Job ApprovalRasmussen ReportsApprove 43, Disapprove 55Disapprove +12Direction of CountryRasmussen ReportsRight Direction 34, Wrong Track 60Wrong Track +26
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question remains, Blaine.  What happens when Biden can no longer hide in his house?
Click to expand...



Biden isn't hiding in his house, fuckwad. He's complying with the CDC, unlike your shitstain in the White House.
Hillary would have  mopped the floor with Trump in the debates if she hadn't been so cocksure she was winning.
That's why she just stood there and smiled a lot.
Both Biden and Trump have memory problems and verbally stumble, but I bet Biden can pronounce "anonymous".
And he can probably spell "coffee", too.

LOL


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

It's not so much Biden's election to win as it's going to be Trump's election to lose.
On top of the massive deaths he's allowed to happen, the economy is in the toilet.
38,000,000 unemployed will seal Donald's fate. 
Magical thinking didn't work on COVID19 and it's not going to work on a destroyed economy.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
Click to expand...


Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016

Lol you bought into polls didn't you?

I don't


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> All I know is in the aggregate, Biden is ahead in all of the polls and not leaving his house.
> Contrary to Trump who is all over television every single day plus traveling to AZ and MI and still losing in the polls.
> 
> See for yourself: Trump losing his ass everywhere except Kentucky for the last week: RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest Polls
> 
> Even Rasmussen has him down. They historically trend positive for the Orange Shit Stain:
> 
> 
> President Trump Job ApprovalRasmussen ReportsApprove 43, Disapprove 55Disapprove +12Direction of CountryRasmussen ReportsRight Direction 34, Wrong Track 60Wrong Track +26
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question remains, Blaine.  What happens when Biden can no longer hide in his house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't hiding in his house, fuckwad. He's complying with the CDC, unlike your shitstain in the White House.
> Hillary would have  mopped the floor with Trump in the debates if she hadn't been so cocksure she was winning.
> That's why she just stood there and smiled a lot.
> Both Biden and Trump have memory problems and verbally stumble, but I bet Biden can pronounce "anonymous".
> And he can probably spell "coffee", too.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming Hillary just expected to be handed the White House without working for it.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Trump's Twitter feed is chock full of the best anti-Trump memes.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Nostra said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> All I know is in the aggregate, Biden is ahead in all of the polls and not leaving his house.
> Contrary to Trump who is all over television every single day plus traveling to AZ and MI and still losing in the polls.
> 
> See for yourself: Trump losing his ass everywhere except Kentucky for the last week: RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest Polls
> 
> Even Rasmussen has him down. They historically trend positive for the Orange Shit Stain:
> 
> 
> President Trump Job ApprovalRasmussen ReportsApprove 43, Disapprove 55Disapprove +12Direction of CountryRasmussen ReportsRight Direction 34, Wrong Track 60Wrong Track +26
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question remains, Blaine.  What happens when Biden can no longer hide in his house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't hiding in his house, fuckwad. He's complying with the CDC, unlike your shitstain in the White House.
> Hillary would have  mopped the floor with Trump in the debates if she hadn't been so cocksure she was winning.
> That's why she just stood there and smiled a lot.
> Both Biden and Trump have memory problems and verbally stumble, but I bet Biden can pronounce "anonymous".
> And he can probably spell "coffee", too.
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for confirming Hillary just expected to be handed the White House without working for it.
Click to expand...


That's not what I said.
Time to change filters.
Yours is full of Trump mites, orange spray tan, and yellow hair.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> All I know is in the aggregate, Biden is ahead in all of the polls and not leaving his house.
> Contrary to Trump who is all over television every single day plus traveling to AZ and MI and still losing in the polls.
> 
> See for yourself: Trump losing his ass everywhere except Kentucky for the last week: RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest Polls
> 
> Even Rasmussen has him down. They historically trend positive for the Orange Shit Stain:
> 
> 
> President Trump Job ApprovalRasmussen ReportsApprove 43, Disapprove 55Disapprove +12Direction of CountryRasmussen ReportsRight Direction 34, Wrong Track 60Wrong Track +26
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question remains, Blaine.  What happens when Biden can no longer hide in his house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't hiding in his house, fuckwad. He's complying with the CDC, unlike your shitstain in the White House.
> Hillary would have  mopped the floor with Trump in the debates if she hadn't been so cocksure she was winning.
> That's why she just stood there and smiled a lot.
> Both Biden and Trump have memory problems and verbally stumble, but I bet Biden can pronounce "anonymous".
> And he can probably spell "coffee", too.
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for confirming Hillary just expected to be handed the White House without working for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.
> Time to change filters.
> Yours is full of Trump mites, orange spray tan, and yellow hair.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is.  You are just too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
Click to expand...

LOL, you can't put your money where your big, fat toothless mouth is.
Seems like you've been on here forever so why don't you post some of your previous comments from this site that prove you didn't buy into the polls.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Blaine Sweeter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many "scientists" in the 70's predicted global cooling. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for that link.
> Nothing like presenting the facts to back your pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is your friend, little dude.
> 
> I did my homework, now do yours
> 
> By the way Blaine, how did the polls work out in 2016? Yeah yeah I know " but Hillary won popular vote!!!!!!!!", Sadly for you retards that isn't how it works. That's why you assholes are so eager to change the process but alas our Founding Fathers knew better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Google isn't your friend.
> Afraid your bullshit won't match the facts?
> Yup.
> Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh....30 seconds little dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 70s, they said there'd be an Ice Age | NOAA Climate.gov
> 
> 
> This is a video overview of the history of climate science, with the goal of debunking the idea that in the 1970s, climate scientists were predicting global cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> www.climate.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our 16 year olds could shellack you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your 16-year-old also find that link for you?
> Fail to read the not-so-fine print???
> "Climate.gov does not endorse the views expressed, the information presented, or any commercial products that may be advertised or available on that site."""
> OOops!
> LMAO!!!!
Click to expand...


They steer away from nonsense like that.

They'd crush you little boy.

Ever competed in a state debate? They have and finished third against 76 other teams....while you flap your yap on an obscure forum

Think hard,......lol, lmao, etc

Idiot child


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Nostra said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> All I know is in the aggregate, Biden is ahead in all of the polls and not leaving his house.
> Contrary to Trump who is all over television every single day plus traveling to AZ and MI and still losing in the polls.
> 
> See for yourself: Trump losing his ass everywhere except Kentucky for the last week: RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest Polls
> 
> Even Rasmussen has him down. They historically trend positive for the Orange Shit Stain:
> 
> 
> President Trump Job ApprovalRasmussen ReportsApprove 43, Disapprove 55Disapprove +12Direction of CountryRasmussen ReportsRight Direction 34, Wrong Track 60Wrong Track +26
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question remains, Blaine.  What happens when Biden can no longer hide in his house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't hiding in his house, fuckwad. He's complying with the CDC, unlike your shitstain in the White House.
> Hillary would have  mopped the floor with Trump in the debates if she hadn't been so cocksure she was winning.
> That's why she just stood there and smiled a lot.
> Both Biden and Trump have memory problems and verbally stumble, but I bet Biden can pronounce "anonymous".
> And he can probably spell "coffee", too.
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for confirming Hillary just expected to be handed the White House without working for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.
> Time to change filters.
> Yours is full of Trump mites, orange spray tan, and yellow hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is.  You are just too stupid to realize it.
Click to expand...


You're just plain too stupid.
I just told you what happened in the 2016 debates: Hillary was not going to be baited by this carnival clown.
You guys swallowed not only the bait but the whole fucking rotted fish.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> All I know is in the aggregate, Biden is ahead in all of the polls and not leaving his house.
> Contrary to Trump who is all over television every single day plus traveling to AZ and MI and still losing in the polls.
> 
> See for yourself: Trump losing his ass everywhere except Kentucky for the last week: RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest Polls
> 
> Even Rasmussen has him down. They historically trend positive for the Orange Shit Stain:
> 
> 
> President Trump Job ApprovalRasmussen ReportsApprove 43, Disapprove 55Disapprove +12Direction of CountryRasmussen ReportsRight Direction 34, Wrong Track 60Wrong Track +26
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question remains, Blaine.  What happens when Biden can no longer hide in his house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't hiding in his house, fuckwad. He's complying with the CDC, unlike your shitstain in the White House.
> Hillary would have  mopped the floor with Trump in the debates if she hadn't been so cocksure she was winning.
> That's why she just stood there and smiled a lot.
> Both Biden and Trump have memory problems and verbally stumble, but I bet Biden can pronounce "anonymous".
> And he can probably spell "coffee", too.
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for confirming Hillary just expected to be handed the White House without working for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.
> Time to change filters.
> Yours is full of Trump mites, orange spray tan, and yellow hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is.  You are just too stupid to realize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just plain too stupid.
> I just told you what happened in the 2016 debates: Hillary was not going to be baited by this carnival clown.
> You guys swallowed not only the bait but the whole fucking rotted fish.
Click to expand...

You gave us your single digit IQ opinion of what you think Hitlery was thinking during the debates, nothing more.


----------



## rightwinger

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
Click to expand...

Show us a single post from 2016 where you claimed Trump was going to win


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Blaine Sweeter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you can't put your money where your big, fat toothless mouth is.
> Seems like you've been on here forever so why don't you post some of your previous comments from this site that prove you didn't buy into the polls.
Click to expand...


My stance on polls is well known on here...
Much like you're an I'll informed idiot on here


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us a single post from 2016 where you claimed Trump was going to win
Click to expand...


She won't.
This is where she cuts and runs.
I can hear the clucking from here as she scuffles away.


----------



## rightwinger

SassyIrishLass said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you can't put your money where your big, fat toothless mouth is.
> Seems like you've been on here forever so why don't you post some of your previous comments from this site that prove you didn't buy into the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My stance on polls is well known on here...
> Much like you're an I'll informed idiot on here
Click to expand...

Show us where you predicted a Trump victory in 2016
I say you are full of shit


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

SassyIrishLass said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you can't put your money where your big, fat toothless mouth is.
> Seems like you've been on here forever so why don't you post some of your previous comments from this site that prove you didn't buy into the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My stance on polls is well known on here...
> Much like you're an I'll informed idiot on here
Click to expand...


_""Much like you're an I'll informed idiot on here""_
Huh? 
Do you mean ill-informed, oh literate one?
Getting a little rattled?
Out of your depth, snowflake?


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you can't put your money where your big, fat toothless mouth is.
> Seems like you've been on here forever so why don't you post some of your previous comments from this site that prove you didn't buy into the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My stance on polls is well known on here...
> Much like you're an I'll informed idiot on here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where you predicted a Trump victory in 2016
> I say you are full of shit
Click to expand...

Show us where she claimed she did.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you can't put your money where your big, fat toothless mouth is.
> Seems like you've been on here forever so why don't you post some of your previous comments from this site that prove you didn't buy into the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My stance on polls is well known on here...
> Much like you're an I'll informed idiot on here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where you predicted a Trump victory in 2016
> I say you are full of shit
Click to expand...



She's gone.  Little green light on her avatar is out.
She's one of those drive-by posters.


Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you can't put your money where your big, fat toothless mouth is.
> Seems like you've been on here forever so why don't you post some of your previous comments from this site that prove you didn't buy into the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My stance on polls is well known on here...
> Much like you're an I'll informed idiot on here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where you predicted a Trump victory in 2016
> I say you are full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where she claimed she did.
Click to expand...


Why don't you?
You lazy-assed TrumpTards want everything handed to you, don't you?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Blaine Sweeter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us a single post from 2016 where you claimed Trump was going to win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won't.
> This is where she cuts and runs.
> I can hear the clucking from here as she scuffles away.
Click to expand...


I'm still here shitstain. Don't listen to Rightdingaling, he's just an attention seeking fuckwit

Want me to bring one of our 16 year olds to further embarrass you? Your choice....4.18 GPA, 4.08 GPA or 4.06 GPA....my suggestion is don't choose the 4.06....she's mouthy


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

LOL!  Cleared the room of Trumptards.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you can't put your money where your big, fat toothless mouth is.
> Seems like you've been on here forever so why don't you post some of your previous comments from this site that prove you didn't buy into the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My stance on polls is well known on here...
> Much like you're an I'll informed idiot on here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where you predicted a Trump victory in 2016
> I say you are full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She's gone.  Little green light on her avatar is out.
> She's one of those drive-by posters.
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you can't put your money where your big, fat toothless mouth is.
> Seems like you've been on here forever so why don't you post some of your previous comments from this site that prove you didn't buy into the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My stance on polls is well known on here...
> Much like you're an I'll informed idiot on here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where you predicted a Trump victory in 2016
> I say you are full of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where she claimed she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you?
> You lazy-assed TrumpTards want everything handed to you, don't you?
Click to expand...

I didn’t make the claim, Simpleton.  He did.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> LOL!  Cleared the room of Trumptards.



Not so much.  its Cute you think you can scare anyone off, moron.
Oops!


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

SassyIrishLass said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us a single post from 2016 where you claimed Trump was going to win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won't.
> This is where she cuts and runs.
> I can hear the clucking from here as she scuffles away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still here shitstain. Don't listen to Rightdingaling, he's just an attention seeking fuckwit
> 
> Want me to bring one of our 16 year olds to further embarrass you? Your choice....4.18 GPA, 4.08 GPA or 4.06 GPA....my suggestion is don't choose the 4.06....she's mouthy
Click to expand...


They can't even read a pop up message on a website.

"You are exiting Climate.gov.
Thank you for visiting our site. We have provided a link because it has information that may interest you. Climate.gov does not endorse the views expressed, the information presented, or any commercial products that may be advertised or available on that site."

The "proof" is a YouTube video posted by some guy named Greenman3610 on their community board.
It's not an endorsed commentary by NOAA.

You're full of shit.
And your kids are, too.


.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Thank you, useful idiots Nostrils and LazyIrishBitch, for keeping this thread at the top of the boards.


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Thank you, useful idiots Nostrils and LazyIrishBitch, for keeping this thread at the top of the boards.


Always happy to keep your humiliations front and center, Window Licker.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Nostra said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, useful idiots Nostrils and LazyIrishBitch, for keeping this thread at the top of the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Always happy to keep your humiliations front and center, Window Licker.
Click to expand...


Always happy to keep the spotlight on the cockroaches.
"Truth dies in darkness".


----------



## Nostra

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, useful idiots Nostrils and LazyIrishBitch, for keeping this thread at the top of the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Always happy to keep your humiliations front and center, Window Licker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always happy to keep the spotlight on the cockroaches.
> "Truth dies in darkness".
Click to expand...

Truth dies in darkness?

No wonder you keep a spot light with you at all times.


----------



## Oldestyle

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> All I know is in the aggregate, Biden is ahead in all of the polls and not leaving his house.
> Contrary to Trump who is all over television every single day plus traveling to AZ and MI and still losing in the polls.
> 
> See for yourself: Trump losing his ass everywhere except Kentucky for the last week: RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest Polls
> 
> Even Rasmussen has him down. They historically trend positive for the Orange Shit Stain:
> 
> 
> President Trump Job ApprovalRasmussen ReportsApprove 43, Disapprove 55Disapprove +12Direction of CountryRasmussen ReportsRight Direction 34, Wrong Track 60Wrong Track +26
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question remains, Blaine.  What happens when Biden can no longer hide in his house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't hiding in his house, fuckwad. He's complying with the CDC, unlike your shitstain in the White House.
> Hillary would have  mopped the floor with Trump in the debates if she hadn't been so cocksure she was winning.
> That's why she just stood there and smiled a lot.
> Both Biden and Trump have memory problems and verbally stumble, but I bet Biden can pronounce "anonymous".
> And he can probably spell "coffee", too.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Biden's handlers have him under lock and key!  They're milking this pandemic for all it's worth because the longer it goes on the less exposure "Plugs" Biden will have to public scrutiny!  Their biggest nightmare is Joe Biden having to answer unscripted questions.


----------



## JoeB131

Oldestyle said:


> Biden's handlers have him under lock and key! They're milking this pandemic for all it's worth because the longer it goes on the less exposure "Plugs" Biden will have to public scrutiny! Their biggest nightmare is Joe Biden having to answer unscripted questions.



Biden has been Biden for 40 years now.  

It really doesn't matter he occassionally goes off script. 

What matters? 100,000 DEAD and 40 million unemployed.  

Trump is toast.


----------



## Oldestyle

JoeB131 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden's handlers have him under lock and key! They're milking this pandemic for all it's worth because the longer it goes on the less exposure "Plugs" Biden will have to public scrutiny! Their biggest nightmare is Joe Biden having to answer unscripted questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has been Biden for 40 years now.
> 
> It really doesn't matter he occassionally goes off script.
> 
> What matters? 100,000 DEAD and 40 million unemployed.
> 
> Trump is toast.
Click to expand...

Biden has been not so smart for 40 years now...the difference NOW is that he's also getting senile!  That matters.

You're counting on this pandemic to kill Trump's chances...aren't you,  Joey?  You're hoping that the economy is still shut down and that people still don't have jobs come the Fall, aren't you?  That says volumes about you liberals these days, doesn't it!  It's why the liberal media is STILL pushing shut downs when it's obviously time to get things going again!


----------



## lennypartiv

JoeB131 said:


> Biden has been Biden for 40 years now.
> It really doesn't matter he occassionally goes off script.
> What matters? 100,000 DEAD and 40 million unemployed.
> Trump is toast.


ObamaGate will bring Biden's poll numbers down.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governors don't have the authority to declare a national emergency.
> It took DOtard until March 13 to do so after being warned for three months that this was going to be a threat.
> So you're one of those cockroaches who thinks 100,000 dead in 3 months is called a success.
> That's right Sparky, 90 days and 100,000 dead .....and COUNTING.
> I won't even go into the economic ramifications of 30,000,000 being out of work.
> Your Dear Leader is fucking toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play politics much, idiot?
> Trump has done a good job with this pandemic...not perfect, but good.
> The Chinese virus is on the decline, a yes, a few governors screwed up.
> Most of this country has been in pretty good shape with this virus.
> But, please.....be the buffoon that you are....you've earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, oh ignorant one, governors can't declare a national emergency.
> Trump called this a war and himself a war-time president, only AFTER the enemy breached our front lines and had occupied our country from coast to coast.
> That's not leadership, you fucking idiot.
> That's failure on an international scale.
Click to expand...


I guess it was easier to go back to parroting, "It's all Trump's fault, because NATIONAL EMERGENCY DECLARATION!!  IMPORTANT!!" than to explain why you think everything in the pandemic depends on that one declaration.

That's failure on an intellectual scale, anyway.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump never "won" to start with.  The majority has always been against him.
> 
> Support for Biden is just a sign of how much people just want a return to normalcy.  Biden will be boring and normal,and that's kind of what people want right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dummy, we elect a President via the Electoral College, not the popular vote.
> 
> You really need an education on our system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess who hated the electoral college until he didn't?
Click to expand...


Guess who screamed that Trump was wrong on everything he ever said, just because he's Trump . . . until Trump agreed with him, once, 8 years ago?

That'd be you.

So are you now correct because Trump agreed with you 8 years ago, or is Trump stupid for having ever agreed with you at any time?  Neither of those reflects well on you.

And hey, Trump is STILL smarter than you, because HE learned.  YOU are still proudly wrong.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Oldestyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden's handlers have him under lock and key! They're milking this pandemic for all it's worth because the longer it goes on the less exposure "Plugs" Biden will have to public scrutiny! Their biggest nightmare is Joe Biden having to answer unscripted questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has been Biden for 40 years now.
> 
> It really doesn't matter he occassionally goes off script.
> 
> What matters? 100,000 DEAD and 40 million unemployed.
> 
> Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden has been not so smart for 40 years now...the difference NOW is that he's also getting senile!  That matters.
> 
> You're counting on this pandemic to kill Trump's chances...aren't you,  Joey?  You're hoping that the economy is still shut down and that people still don't have jobs come the Fall, aren't you?  That says volumes about you liberals these days, doesn't it!  It's why the liberal media is STILL pushing shut downs when it's obviously time to get things going again!
Click to expand...


Word is that Democrats are absolutely panicked about a report saying that the economy is going to see booming growth in the third quarter.

What's that tell you about them?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Trumps leadership on Coronavirus has been abysmal
> 
> It will only get worse by Election Day


True. He should have reopened the country on Easter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Thank you, useful idiots Nostrils and LazyIrishBitch, for keeping this thread at the top of the boards.


You complain a lot


----------



## Cecilie1200

watchingfromafar said:


> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -



Could not possibly care less.  From what I can see, the only way the Democrats could come up with a viable candidate is if they built one from scratch.


----------



## Cecilie1200

SassyIrishLass said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to listen to the doctors and scientists
> 
> Something our Governors are doing and our President ignores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same scientists saying global warming will kill us back in the 1970’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually many "scientists" in the 70's predicted global cooling. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for that link.
> Nothing like presenting the facts to back your pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is your friend, little dude.
> 
> I did my homework, now do yours
> 
> By the way Blaine, how did the polls work out in 2016? Yeah yeah I know " but Hillary won popular vote!!!!!!!!", Sadly for you retards that isn't how it works. That's why you assholes are so eager to change the process but alas our Founding Fathers knew better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Google isn't your friend.
> Afraid your bullshit won't match the facts?
> Yup.
> Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh....30 seconds little dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 70s, they said there'd be an Ice Age | NOAA Climate.gov
> 
> 
> This is a video overview of the history of climate science, with the goal of debunking the idea that in the 1970s, climate scientists were predicting global cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> www.climate.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our 16 year olds could shellack you
Click to expand...


My 11-year-old could.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Meister said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> AIDS? hmmm, I wouldn't think you would have rolled that way, but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't want to see people die so I can make a little more money.  Now, personally, I'm not going to be affected by Covid-19.  It's like a case of the man-flu given my age and health.  So, yeah, I don't want to see businesses - including my own - open up until it is safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want the businesses to remain closed, then quit fucking complaining about the economy crashing.
> I never wanted the closure, it wasn't necessary, the only serious threat was to the elderly. We should have concentrated
> on them, and not having democrat governors throwing infected patients in with them. Quit blaming Trump.
> You are just trying to politicize this pandemic to bring down a duly elected president. shameful
Click to expand...


I think it's been pretty well-established that leftists don't want businesses closed.  They want them to open up, and then they want to bitch about how they SHOULD still be closed.

And, of course, they really want bad things to happen after the businesses open up, so that they can blame Trump.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans will have dumped Trump by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they will.
> Trump has them scared of their own shadow.
> They have shown themselves willing to be bullied, humiliated and silenced.
> They are everything that gives Putin a hard-on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans will dump Trump before Democrats will dump Biden
> 
> Why should Dems dump a winning ticket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dims will run Crazy Joe after Trump finishes his second term?
Click to expand...


Why not?  They have dead people voting, so why shouldn't they have a dead person running?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you're just full of yarns, aren't you? You should just stick with one for now, and run with that one, Joseph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you guys said everything Trump did was okay because the economy was good.
> 
> Now the economy SUCKS.  Worst economy I've seen in my lifetime, and I'm old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what happens a pandemic.  The economy was doing pretty good with good numbers,
> and Trump will bring it back.  As long as he doesn't listen to people like you who want it
> shut down until after the election.  You libs just want to bitch no matter which way the
> wind blows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has over 20 percent unemployment. Many of those jobs won’t come back.
> GDP is in DEEP negative range and will take years to recover.
> 
> Trump will not be in positive territory by November
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy has just reopened, by Nov. we will be well on our way back from the lows.
> Trump will have created millions of jobs by that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are listening to Trump
> The economy will not return like a rocket.
> 
> Many businesses will fold. Most will return at less than full capacity. Many people are in debt and do not have money to spend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From another thread weeks ago, I said that it will take probably 2-3 years to fully recover.
> But, there will be many jobs created as the economy gears up again.  Make no mistake about that.
> 
> Having said that.....it seems you want the shut down, from what I've read from other posts of yours, so you can bitch
> about the shutdown.  You're just like Joe on this.  The end justifies the means type of mentality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 36,000,000 out of work and 2-3 years to recover???????
> Major retailers that have been around for 100 years are filing for bankruptcy.
> Airlines are going to file in July when their aid runs out.
> What fucking planet are you logging on from?
> In 2008 recession resulted in 2,600,000 jobs lost and we didn't recover for almost 4 years.
> And you call me a buffoon?
> LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and oranges, BS.  The economy was doing pretty good and the only thing that
> stopped that was the government shutting it down, no other reason. We had pretty good job numbers
> right up to the shut down. That wasn't the case in 2008.
> People are going back to work as I'm typing this post.
> Yes, I'm still calling you a buffoon, even a bigger one this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just blah, blah, blah and no facts to back up your great big pixelated fart.
> If I'm a buffoon, what does THIS make you:
> 
> People who were employed by these companies and businesses are NOT going back to work:
> 
> *Coronavirus Bankruptcy Tracker: These Major Companies Are Failing Amid The Shutdown*
> 
> *ALDO Group*, a Montreal-based shoe retailer that operates about 3,000 locations in more than 100 countries, filed on May 7 under pressure from store closures.
> *Apex Parks Group*, which had to close its 12 entertainment centers and water parks due to the pandemic, filed for a Chapter 11 reorganization on April 8.
> *Art Van Furniture*, a midwestern retailer with 176 locations, filed on March 8. As the economic crisis worsened, it converted its Chapter 11 reorganization to a Chapter 7 liquidation in early April.
> *Avianca*, which served more than 30 million passengers last year as one of Latin America’s largest airlines, filed on May 10 with all of its passenger flights grounded since mid-March due to COVID-19.
> *Bar Louie*, a nationwide gastropub chain, filed on January 27 after closing 38 of its locations, leaving less than 100 remaining.
> *Bluestem Brands*, the parent company of seven e-commerce subsidiaries, filed on March 9.
> *Borden Dairy *followed competitor Dean Foods     DF   into bankruptcy on January 5, aiming to reduce its debt load while continuing normal operations.
> *BrightHouse* entered administration—the equivalent of a bankruptcy process—on March 30, immediately halting all new rent-to-own and cash loan lending activities.
> *Carluccio’s *entered administration on March 30, shortly after its 73 locations were required to close.
> *Centric Brands*, an apparel manufacturer that licenses its clothing to designer brands like Calvin Klein and Tommy Hilfiger, filed on May 18. It aims to reduce its debt by $700 million and continue normal operations.
> *CMX Cinemas*, a movie theater chain that also owns dine-in restaurants and bars, filed on April 25 with all 41 of its theaters closed nationwide during the pandemic.
> *Cosi *filed for Chapter 11 on February 24 for the second time since 2016 after shuttering 30 of its locations in December.
> *CraftWorks* filed on March 3 to reduce its debt by more than $140 million shortly after closing about 10% of its locations.
> *Dean & DeLuca*, a luxury grocery store chain with 42 locations until it started downsizing in recent years, filed on April 1.
> *Debenhams*, which employs more than 20,000 people, entered administration on April 6 for the second time in the last year as it struggled to stay afloat with its stores closed. It is liquidating its business in Ireland, permanently closing its 11 stores there.
> *Diamond Offshore Drilling *sought bankruptcy protection on April 27 after skipping a payment to bondholders. It had billions of dollars of debt even before oil prices plunged in recent weeks.
> *Digicel* filed for Chapter 15, which allows foreign creditors to participate cases, on May 15.
> *Earth Fare*, a North Carolina-based organic grocery chain, filed on February 4, a day after announcing it was closing all of its stores and liquidating its inventory.
> *Edcon* filed for business rescue on April 29, announcing that it had lost 2 billion rand in sales—equivalent to more than $100 million—due to coronavirus.
> *Fairway Market* filed on January 23 and announced it was selling up to five New York City stores and its distribution center to Village Super Market for $70 million.
> *Flybe*, one of Europe’s largest regional carriers, entered administration and grounded all flights on March 5.
> *Foodora*, a food delivery app that is a subsidiary of Berlin-based Delivery Hero, filed for insolvency in Canada on April 27 and announced it’s ceasing operations in the country on May 11.
> *Foresight Energy *filed on March 10 with $1.4 billion in debt.
> *Frontier Communications* FTR , one of America’s largest telecom companies, filed on April 14. Its reorganization plan is expected to reduce its sizable debt load by $10 billion.
> *Gold’s Gym *filed on May 4 after having to close its 700 fitness centers due to coronavirus lockdowns. Thirty gyms will remain permanently closed.
> *Helios and Matheson*, the parent of movie-theater subscription service MoviePass, filed for Chapter 7 bankruptcy on January 29. MoviePass had more than 3 million subscribers at its peak in 2018.
> *Hertz* filed on May 22 with nearly $18 billion in net debt on its balance sheet and coronavirus crushing business travel and tourism. It laid off 10,000 of its North American employees in April.
> *Hin Leong*, founded by ex-billionaire Lim Oon Kuin, filed on April 18 as the company revealed it had $800 million in previously undisclosed losses.
> *Intelsat *filed on May 13, though it said it will continue to launch new satellites. The pioneering company put the first commercial communications satellite in space in 1965.
> *Internap* filed on March 16 to renegotiate its debt. It was delisted from the Nasdaq the next week.
> *JCPenney *filed on May 15, weighed down by $4.2 billion in debt. The prominent department store chain has lost money for nine straight years, and its troubles were exacerbated by the pandemic that forced its 850 remaining locations to close.
> *J.Crew *was the first big American retail domino to fall amid the pandemic, filing on May 4 to convert about $1.7 billion of debt to equity. It still plans to reopen its 181 J.Crew stores, 170 factory stores and 140 stores for its women’s clothing brand Madewell after coronavirus-related restrictions are lifted.
> *Krystal* filed on January 19, citing debts of between $50 million and $100 million.
> *LSC Communications *filed on April 13 with nearly $1 billion in debt after an antitrust lawsuit blocked an attempted $1.4 billion sale to competitor Quad/Graphics    QUAD  last year.
> *Lucky’s Market* filed on January 27 and plans to sell most of its stores to Aldi, Publix and other winning bidders.
> *Mallinckrodt* submitted a Chapter 11 filing for its specialty generics unit on February 25 and offered to pay a $1.6 settlement under the weight of lawsuits related to opioid abuse.
> *McClatchy*, which operates 30 newspapers in 14 states, filed on February 13, ending 163 years of family control of the business and signaling the continuing erosion of local news.
> *McDermott International*, a commercial construction and engineering company, initiated a Chapter 11 process on January 21 to eliminate $4.6 billion in debt.
> *Modell’s Sporting Goods*, a New York institution since 1889, filed for Chapter 11 on March 11 and announced plans to close all 153 of its stores spread throughout the northeast.
> *MQ *filed on April 16 as sales plunged at its physical locations while customers stayed home due to the pandemic.
> *Neiman Marcus *filed on May 7, seeking to eliminate $4 billion in debt. The renowned luxury retailer has 43 Neiman Marcus locations as well as 22 stores for its Last Call discount brand and two Manhattan Bergdorf Goodman stores. Business at all of them has been upended by coronavirus shutdowns.
> *Nygard Entities *filed for Chapter 15 on March 19. The company was under fire after a class-action lawsuit filed in February levied sex-trafficking allegations against founder Peter Nygard.
> *OneWeb*, a satellite internet startup backed by SoftBank that launched 74 satellites into space, filed on March 27.
> *Pier 1*, a home furniture chain with close to 1,000 locations at the beginning of the store, began a Chapter 11 reorganization on February 17, before the weight of the pandemic even reached the U.S. Shares were trading at more than $460 in 2013 before beginning a steep and steady decline.
> *Pioneer Energy *filed on March 2, though it is continuing operations.
> *Quorum Health* filed a prepackaged chapter 11 plan on April 7 to reduce its debt by $500 million.
> *RavnAir*, an intrastate airline in Alaska, ceased operations and laid off all staff when it filed for bankruptcy on April 5.
> *RentPath*, an online search platform for rental homes, filed on February 11 while at the same time announcing it was being bought out of bankruptcy by competitor CoStar Group     CSGP   for $588 million.
> *Rubie’s Costume Company*, the world’s largest Halloween costume manufacturer, filed on April 30 as sales declined while its retail customers are closed due to COVID-19.
> *Spectra Premium* filed on March 10. In a press release, the company complained that efforts to cut supply chain costs were hampered by tariffs the U.S. imposed on China.
> *Speedcast International*, a satellite internet company that provides connectivity to the embattled cruise industry when ships are out at sea and serves 80% of cruise brands globally, filed on April 23.
> *Stage Stores*, which owns brands like Gordmans and Bealls, filed on May 10 and will begin to liquidate its inventory when 557 of its stores reopen from coronavirus shutdowns on May 15.
> *Techniplas* filed on May 6 as it hopes to find a buyer.
> *True Religion*, a designer jeans retailer with locations of its own in 26 states and a presence in other major department stores, filed on April 13 for the second time in less than three years.
> *Virgin Australia*, one of Australia’s largest airlines co-founded by billionaire Richard Branson, filed on April 21 after the Australian government denied the company’s pleas for a bailout.
> *Whiting Petroleum *filed on April 1, though it said it would continue to operate its business. Shares of the publicly-traded shale driller dipped below $1 in March after trading at more than $150 in 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Bankruptcy Tracker: These Major Companies Are Failing Amid The Shutdown
> 
> 
> Some of the 20th century’s biggest names in corporate America are in danger of going the way of Sears, Blockbuster and RadioShack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small business used to define America’s economy. The pandemic could change that forever.*
> *More than 100,000 small businesses have closed forever as the nation’s pandemic toll escalates*
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/05/12/small-business-used-define-americas-economy-pandemic-could-end-that-forever/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .,
Click to expand...


Wow, that sounds familiar.  Where have I heard that before?  Oh, yeah, from Trump and other Republicans insisting the lockdowns needed to end.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is losing bigly in the polls
> Republicans need to dump his ass and run someone electable
> 
> 
> 
> When the rest of Obamagate hits the news, Biden's poll numbers will sink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, hold on to that Obamagate.
> You keep a watch on it for us, OK Sparky?
Click to expand...


So you're actually proud of not caring about malfeasance by Democrats?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans will have dumped Trump by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they will.
> Trump has them scared of their own shadow.
> They have shown themselves willing to be bullied, humiliated and silenced.
> They are everything that gives Putin a hard-on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans will dump Trump before Democrats will dump Biden
> 
> Why should Dems dump a winning ticket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're right, they should. It could be a very bad summer after so many millions are out of work and have no food and can't afford housing. I really hope I'm wrong about this, I really do.
Click to expand...


I really doubt anyone believes this, I really do.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Blaine Sweeter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be nominated to run for President in the Democrat convention
> 
> 2020 Democratic National Convention will begin on
> 
> Monday, August 17
> and ends on
> Thursday, August 20
> 
> Anyone care to guess who will get the nomination-?
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans will have dumped Trump by then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they will.
> Trump has them scared of their own shadow.
> They have shown themselves willing to be bullied, humiliated and silenced.
> They are everything that gives Putin a hard-on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans will dump Trump before Democrats will dump Biden
> 
> Why should Dems dump a winning ticket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're right, they should. It could be a very bad summer after so many millions are out of work and have no food and can't afford housing. I really hope I'm wrong about this, I really do.
Click to expand...


Probably limited to the Blue States and cities who aren't voting Trump anyway. I really hope I'm wrong about this, I really do.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done okay with this virus, it's some of those governors that really screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governors don't have the authority to declare a national emergency.
> It took DOtard until March 13 to do so after being warned for three months that this was going to be a threat.
> So you're one of those cockroaches who thinks 100,000 dead in 3 months is called a success.
> That's right Sparky, 90 days and 100,000 dead .....and COUNTING.
> I won't even go into the economic ramifications of 30,000,000 being out of work.
> Your Dear Leader is fucking toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play politics much, idiot?
> Trump has done a good job with this pandemic...not perfect, but good.
> The Chinese virus is on the decline, a yes, a few governors screwed up.
> Most of this country has been in pretty good shape with this virus.
> But, please.....be the buffoon that you are....you've earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, oh ignorant one, governors can't declare a national emergency.
> Trump called this a war and himself a war-time president, only AFTER the enemy breached our front lines and had occupied our country from coast to coast.
> That's not leadership, you fucking idiot.
> That's failure on an international scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump saved over 2 million lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post the data that supports this. You are wrong.
> Doing nothing for two months is costing us 100,000 lives....so far.
> Trump lies, people die.
Click to expand...


"Doing nothing" = "Being President when I didn't give him permission!"


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the data that supports this. You are wrong.
> Doing nothing for two months is costing us 100,000 lives....so far.
> Trump lies, people die.
> 
> 
> 
> You Dems need to come up with a better slogan...and a better candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Coming from someone supporting the party of illegal immigrants/dead people votes, this means nothing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

eddiew said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BS, that's a politically biased take from a sore loser.
> All you can do is make lies as you go along to fit your TDS mantra, dude.
> Thanks for being so utterly transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys knew Trump was a mutt when you picked him up.
> 
> You passed over a dozen perfectly qualified Senators and Governors because he expressed your anger most loudly.
> 
> And now he's facing a crisis he doesn't have the intellect or organizational skills to resolve.
> 
> But it's  our fault for pointing this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best thing that happened in my lifetime was to see a person elected, that couldn't be bought, Joe.
> 
> A person who isn't politically correct.  It pisses off the snowflakes.
> 
> The only reason I voted for him in 2016 was for the Supreme Court justice pick, that was it.
> 
> Now there is plenty to be voting for him in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  his pal Putin will help him and you again
Click to expand...


You might as well give up on that Big Lie.  There's no number of times you're going to be able to assert it as "fact" that's going to make it accepted.


----------



## Cecilie1200

watchingfromafar said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be hilarious if Biden won.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden will not be the Democrat nominee
> But the next President of the USA will be a Democrat,
> You can take this to the bank
> -
Click to expand...


No thanks.  Banks tend to get pissed when you bring them fake shit.


----------



## Cecilie1200

eddiew said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I'm sure he won't manufacture a hurricane in Alabama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a bad day, Joe might not know what you mean when you say "Alabama"!  His only prayer to survive until November is to limit his public speaking...stick to the teleprompter script and avoid any members of the press that he knows won't cover for him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think he's doing the smart thing  Let Trump spew his garbage ,let people see what a morn he is with his decisions  Biden is "biding" his time
Click to expand...


I just heard you say, "I think it's smart of Biden to talk as little as possible."

You're not wrong.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blackrook said:


> I always refuse to talk to pollsters and I assume many others do too. So right there, polls are biased towards people willing to talk to pollsters.



No pollster has ever even tried to talk to me, that I'm aware of.


----------



## BS Filter

Trump should just resign and let Pence run.  Trump hasn't got a chance.


----------



## eddiew

Cecilie1200 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens to those numbers when the "guy in his basement with short-term memory problems" has to come out of that basement...give speeches on stage...respond to reporter's questions and debate Donald Trump on national TV?  Do you really think "Plugs" Biden can hold it together for five months?  His history says that's doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I'm sure he won't manufacture a hurricane in Alabama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a bad day, Joe might not know what you mean when you say "Alabama"!  His only prayer to survive until November is to limit his public speaking...stick to the teleprompter script and avoid any members of the press that he knows won't cover for him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think he's doing the smart thing  Let Trump spew his garbage ,let people see what a morn he is with his decisions  Biden is "biding" his time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just heard you say, "I think it's smart of Biden to talk as little as possible."
> 
> You're not wrong.
Click to expand...

And I guess  you find no fault with this swine of a man ,trump  tweeting about a  a lady who died 19 years ago  lying about her cause of death ,bringing pain to her loving husband?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blaine Sweeter said:


> LOL!  Cleared the room of Trumptards.



You're seriously delusional.  You post one minute after Sassy, and you think you've "cleared the room"?


----------



## lennypartiv

Cecilie1200 said:


> Coming from someone supporting the party of illegal immigrants/dead people votes, this means nothing.


Democrats will be bummed when the border wall is complete and illegal aliens will no longer be able to get into America.


----------



## eddiew

lennypartiv said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from someone supporting the party of illegal immigrants/dead people votes, this means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats will be bummed when the border wall is complete and illegal aliens will no longer be able to get into America.
Click to expand...

and repubs will help pay for that bs wall


----------



## Meister

eddiew said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from someone supporting the party of illegal immigrants/dead people votes, this means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats will be bummed when the border wall is complete and illegal aliens will no longer be able to get into America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and repubs will help pay for that bs wall
Click to expand...

Just as long as the wall is built, I don't care who pays for it.  Get 'er done.


----------



## eddiew

Meister said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from someone supporting the party of illegal immigrants/dead people votes, this means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats will be bummed when the border wall is complete and illegal aliens will no longer be able to get into America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and repubs will help pay for that bs wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as long as the wall is built, I don't care who pays for it.  Get 'er done.
Click to expand...

lol   ladder business is booming in Mexico


----------



## eddiew

SassyIrishLass said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls don't count. You should have learned that from the last election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any poll can be manipuated to achieve any desired result.
> 
> Political Science 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence this poll was manipulated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is yours it wasn't, Mr Trump can't win in 2016
> 
> Lol you bought into polls didn't you?
> 
> I don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us a single post from 2016 where you claimed Trump was going to win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She won't.
> This is where she cuts and runs.
> I can hear the clucking from here as she scuffles away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still here shitstain. Don't listen to Rightdingaling, he's just an attention seeking fuckwit
> 
> Want me to bring one of our 16 year olds to further embarrass you? Your choice....4.18 GPA, 4.08 GPA or 4.06 GPA....my suggestion is don't choose the 4.06....she's mouthy
Click to expand...

must have been adopted


----------



## BS Filter

eddiew said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from someone supporting the party of illegal immigrants/dead people votes, this means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats will be bummed when the border wall is complete and illegal aliens will no longer be able to get into America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and repubs will help pay for that bs wall
Click to expand...

Why do you support illegals?


----------



## Ame®icano

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu



Are you lefties gonna move to Canada (again) or kill yourself when Trump wins in November?


----------



## Oldestyle

Cecilie1200 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden's handlers have him under lock and key! They're milking this pandemic for all it's worth because the longer it goes on the less exposure "Plugs" Biden will have to public scrutiny! Their biggest nightmare is Joe Biden having to answer unscripted questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has been Biden for 40 years now.
> 
> It really doesn't matter he occassionally goes off script.
> 
> What matters? 100,000 DEAD and 40 million unemployed.
> 
> Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden has been not so smart for 40 years now...the difference NOW is that he's also getting senile!  That matters.
> 
> You're counting on this pandemic to kill Trump's chances...aren't you,  Joey?  You're hoping that the economy is still shut down and that people still don't have jobs come the Fall, aren't you?  That says volumes about you liberals these days, doesn't it!  It's why the liberal media is STILL pushing shut downs when it's obviously time to get things going again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word is that Democrats are absolutely panicked about a report saying that the economy is going to see booming growth in the third quarter.
> 
> What's that tell you about them?
Click to expand...

That they know Joe Biden is a terrible candidate and they're stuck with him?  That a terrible economy was the only way that someone like Biden has even a prayer of getting elected?


----------



## JoeB131

Oldestyle said:


> You're counting on this pandemic to kill Trump's chances...aren't you, Joey? You're hoping that the economy is still shut down and that people still don't have jobs come the Fall, aren't you? That says volumes about you liberals these days, doesn't it! It's why the liberal media is STILL pushing shut downs when it's obviously time to get things going again!



Is it time to get things going?  Place I work with, they've had eight people test positive, two in the last couple of weeks.  I can do my bit for them from home, so I'm fine.  

Even if the economy opens up again, and assuming we don't have another outbreak in the fall, it's going to be a long time before things get back to normal.   People are going to cut back on their spending because a lot of them have HUGE holes in their annual budgets.  (I've massively cut down my personal spending).  Lots of small businesses that were marginal aren't going to open up again.  

Of course, Trump was unpopular and trailing Biden before Covid-19 exposed his gross incompetence and generally shittiness.  



lennypartiv said:


> ObamaGate will bring Biden's poll numbers down.



You see, here's the thing.  Even if Obamagate were real, people don't care about this sort of thing unless if effects them personally.   People didn't care that Trump colluded with the Russians, threw kids into concentration camps, enriched his family at the government trough, tried to Bully the Ukraine into doing dirty tricks for him.  Didn't effect them personally.  

The Trump Recession and Plague effects them personally.  That's why Trump will go no matter what he claims Obama did to poor corrupt General Flynn.


----------



## easyt65

'Landslide'.....


----------



## Oldestyle

JoeB131 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're counting on this pandemic to kill Trump's chances...aren't you, Joey? You're hoping that the economy is still shut down and that people still don't have jobs come the Fall, aren't you? That says volumes about you liberals these days, doesn't it! It's why the liberal media is STILL pushing shut downs when it's obviously time to get things going again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time to get things going?  Place I work with, they've had eight people test positive, two in the last couple of weeks.  I can do my bit for them from home, so I'm fine.
> 
> Even if the economy opens up again, and assuming we don't have another outbreak in the fall, it's going to be a long time before things get back to normal.   People are going to cut back on their spending because a lot of them have HUGE holes in their annual budgets.  (I've massively cut down my personal spending).  Lots of small businesses that were marginal aren't going to open up again.
> 
> Of course, Trump was unpopular and trailing Biden before Covid-19 exposed his gross incompetence and generally shittiness.
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ObamaGate will bring Biden's poll numbers down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, here's the thing.  Even if Obamagate were real, people don't care about this sort of thing unless if effects them personally.   People didn't care that Trump colluded with the Russians, threw kids into concentration camps, enriched his family at the government trough, tried to Bully the Ukraine into doing dirty tricks for him.  Didn't effect them personally.
> 
> The Trump Recession and Plague effects them personally.  That's why Trump will go no matter what he claims Obama did to poor corrupt General Flynn.
Click to expand...


Despite the Main Stream Media's rather blatant attempts to blame this pandemic on Trump most people are smart enough to realize that it was never his fault and the downturn in the economy is the fault of China if you really feel the need to assign blame!
What people are concerned with now is who's best at leading us OUT of this economic downturn and overwhelmingly people see that person to be President Trump...NOT Joe Biden!  THAT is what affects them "personally"!  In the immortal words of James Carville..."It's the economy, Stupid!".
What you're about to see over the next five months is a solid rebound of the economy and that spells disaster for Joe Biden and a whole lot of Democratic leaders in States that don't lead the way on that!


----------



## Oldestyle

As for "Obamagate"?  The only thing that's saving those people's asses at the moment is that everyone is caught up in the Covid pandemic!  The more that comes out on that scandal the worse the Obama Administration looks.


----------



## watchingfromafar

lennypartiv said:


> and illegal aliens will no longer be able to get into America.


If you believe that crap there is no reason I should read your posts.
Now I know why they have an ignore button
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

Oldestyle said:


> that scandal the worse the Obama Administration looks.


you are full of it
-


----------



## Cecilie1200

watchingfromafar said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> and illegal aliens will no longer be able to get into America.
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that crap there is no reason I should read your posts.
> Now I know why they have an ignore button
> -
Click to expand...


To allow chickenshit leftists to protect their echo chambers?


----------



## Oldestyle

watchingfromafar said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> that scandal the worse the Obama Administration looks.
> 
> 
> 
> you are full of it
> -
Click to expand...

How is what the Obama Administration did any different than what Nixon did back during the Watergate years?  I would make the argument that what Barack Obama did was far worse because he used our intelligence agencies, the FISA Courts and the IRS to attack his political opposition!  Nixon only TRIED to do that and he was run out of town on the proverbial rail!  Obama actually DID was Nixon only trying to do!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


Like Michael Jackson said: "You keep dreamin'."


----------



## JoeB131

It's fun to watch Trump Cultists squirm...



Oldestyle said:


> Despite the Main Stream Media's rather blatant attempts to blame this pandemic on Trump most people are smart enough to realize that it was never his fault and the downturn in the economy is the fault of China if you really feel the need to assign blame!



Check it out, man.   

Here's Trump's approval rating.  He's underwater by anywhere from 6 to 17 %.  









						President Trump Job Approval | Election Other | RealClearPolitics
					

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				




His spread is just as bad on his handling of the Corona Virus. 









						RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
					

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				







Oldestyle said:


> What people are concerned with now is who's best at leading us OUT of this economic downturn and overwhelmingly people see that person to be President Trump...NOT Joe Biden! THAT is what affects them "personally"! In the immortal words of James Carville..."It's the economy, Stupid!".



People aren't going to look at 40 million unemployed and thing, "Wow, Trump's doing a wonderful job."  



Oldestyle said:


> What you're about to see over the next five months is a solid rebound of the economy and that spells disaster for Joe Biden and a whole lot of Democratic leaders in States that don't lead the way on that!



Again, you're delusional.   When has an economy ever bounced back from even a MILD recession quickly? Even looking at the most mild recession of the last four, 2001, the economy STILL didn't bounce back until 2003.  Fortunately, Dubya didn't have to face election again until 2004, and he had scary Arabs to frighten people with.  

Nobody is really that frightened of the Chinese.  







Oldestyle said:


> As for "Obamagate"? The only thing that's saving those people's asses at the moment is that everyone is caught up in the Covid pandemic! The more that comes out on that scandal the worse the Obama Administration looks.



Actually, nobody cares that much about General Flynn...  outside of the Right Wing. The guy plead guilty- TWICE. 



Oldestyle said:


> How is what the Obama Administration did any different than what Nixon did back during the Watergate years? I would make the argument that what Barack Obama did was far worse because he used our intelligence agencies, the FISA Courts and the IRS to attack his political opposition! Nixon only TRIED to do that and he was run out of town on the proverbial rail! Obama actually DID was Nixon only trying to do!



Well, no, there's a major difference.  The Intel Agencies are SUPPOSED to keep an eye on people who are conspiring with the Russians.  The IRS is SUPPOSED to catch tax cheats. 

The thing about Watergate is that if Nixon really did have reasonable suspicions the DNC was working with the Cubans or the North Vietnamese (which is what the Plumbers were over there looking for) then they should have gotten warrants and opened an investigation.   This is what Obama did.  He was brought reasonable evidence that the Russians were interferring in our elections, and initiated legitimate investigations.  I'd be more worried if he HADN'T done those things.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> It's fun to watch Trump Cultists squirm...
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the Main Stream Media's rather blatant attempts to blame this pandemic on Trump most people are smart enough to realize that it was never his fault and the downturn in the economy is the fault of China if you really feel the need to assign blame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out, man.
> 
> Here's Trump's approval rating.  He's underwater by anywhere from 6 to 17 %.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Job Approval | Election Other | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His spread is just as bad on his handling of the Corona Virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What people are concerned with now is who's best at leading us OUT of this economic downturn and overwhelmingly people see that person to be President Trump...NOT Joe Biden! THAT is what affects them "personally"! In the immortal words of James Carville..."It's the economy, Stupid!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't going to look at 40 million unemployed and thing, "Wow, Trump's doing a wonderful job."
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you're about to see over the next five months is a solid rebound of the economy and that spells disaster for Joe Biden and a whole lot of Democratic leaders in States that don't lead the way on that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you're delusional.   When has an economy ever bounced back from even a MILD recession quickly? Even looking at the most mild recession of the last four, 2001, the economy STILL didn't bounce back until 2003.  Fortunately, Dubya didn't have to face election again until 2004, and he had scary Arabs to frighten people with.
> 
> Nobody is really that frightened of the Chinese.
> 
> View attachment 341748
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for "Obamagate"? The only thing that's saving those people's asses at the moment is that everyone is caught up in the Covid pandemic! The more that comes out on that scandal the worse the Obama Administration looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, nobody cares that much about General Flynn...  outside of the Right Wing. The guy plead guilty- TWICE.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is what the Obama Administration did any different than what Nixon did back during the Watergate years? I would make the argument that what Barack Obama did was far worse because he used our intelligence agencies, the FISA Courts and the IRS to attack his political opposition! Nixon only TRIED to do that and he was run out of town on the proverbial rail! Obama actually DID was Nixon only trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no, there's a major difference.  The Intel Agencies are SUPPOSED to keep an eye on people who are conspiring with the Russians.  The IRS is SUPPOSED to catch tax cheats.
> 
> The thing about Watergate is that if Nixon really did have reasonable suspicions the DNC was working with the Cubans or the North Vietnamese (which is what the Plumbers were over there looking for) then they should have gotten warrants and opened an investigation.   This is what Obama did.  He was brought reasonable evidence that the Russians were interferring in our elections, and initiated legitimate investigations.  I'd be more worried if he HADN'T done those things.
Click to expand...


*Here's Trump's approval rating.  He's underwater by anywhere from 6 to 17 %.*

That's probably why he has no path to 270 and only a 2% chance to beat Hillary.


----------



## miketx

Blaine Sweeter said:


> This just shows you what a miserable failure Trump is.
> 
> A guy in his basement with short-term memory problems is beating Trump in the polls.
> 
> I keep saying it's not that Biden is winning, it's just that Trump is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
> 
> 
> Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poll.qu.edu


Poll: Hillary by a landslide. Liar.


----------



## miketx

JoeB131 said:


> It's fun to watch Trump Cultists squirm...
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the Main Stream Media's rather blatant attempts to blame this pandemic on Trump most people are smart enough to realize that it was never his fault and the downturn in the economy is the fault of China if you really feel the need to assign blame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out, man.
> 
> Here's Trump's approval rating.  He's underwater by anywhere from 6 to 17 %.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Job Approval | Election Other | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His spread is just as bad on his handling of the Corona Virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What people are concerned with now is who's best at leading us OUT of this economic downturn and overwhelmingly people see that person to be President Trump...NOT Joe Biden! THAT is what affects them "personally"! In the immortal words of James Carville..."It's the economy, Stupid!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't going to look at 40 million unemployed and thing, "Wow, Trump's doing a wonderful job."
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you're about to see over the next five months is a solid rebound of the economy and that spells disaster for Joe Biden and a whole lot of Democratic leaders in States that don't lead the way on that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you're delusional.   When has an economy ever bounced back from even a MILD recession quickly? Even looking at the most mild recession of the last four, 2001, the economy STILL didn't bounce back until 2003.  Fortunately, Dubya didn't have to face election again until 2004, and he had scary Arabs to frighten people with.
> 
> Nobody is really that frightened of the Chinese.
> 
> View attachment 341748
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for "Obamagate"? The only thing that's saving those people's asses at the moment is that everyone is caught up in the Covid pandemic! The more that comes out on that scandal the worse the Obama Administration looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, nobody cares that much about General Flynn...  outside of the Right Wing. The guy plead guilty- TWICE.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is what the Obama Administration did any different than what Nixon did back during the Watergate years? I would make the argument that what Barack Obama did was far worse because he used our intelligence agencies, the FISA Courts and the IRS to attack his political opposition! Nixon only TRIED to do that and he was run out of town on the proverbial rail! Obama actually DID was Nixon only trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no, there's a major difference.  The Intel Agencies are SUPPOSED to keep an eye on people who are conspiring with the Russians.  The IRS is SUPPOSED to catch tax cheats.
> 
> The thing about Watergate is that if Nixon really did have reasonable suspicions the DNC was working with the Cubans or the North Vietnamese (which is what the Plumbers were over there looking for) then they should have gotten warrants and opened an investigation.   This is what Obama did.  He was brought reasonable evidence that the Russians were interferring in our elections, and initiated legitimate investigations.  I'd be more worried if he HADN'T done those things.
Click to expand...

Poll! lmfao! Keep lying traitor.


----------



## Oldestyle

JoeB131 said:


> It's fun to watch Trump Cultists squirm...
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the Main Stream Media's rather blatant attempts to blame this pandemic on Trump most people are smart enough to realize that it was never his fault and the downturn in the economy is the fault of China if you really feel the need to assign blame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out, man.
> 
> Here's Trump's approval rating.  He's underwater by anywhere from 6 to 17 %.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Job Approval | Election Other | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His spread is just as bad on his handling of the Corona Virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What people are concerned with now is who's best at leading us OUT of this economic downturn and overwhelmingly people see that person to be President Trump...NOT Joe Biden! THAT is what affects them "personally"! In the immortal words of James Carville..."It's the economy, Stupid!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't going to look at 40 million unemployed and thing, "Wow, Trump's doing a wonderful job."
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you're about to see over the next five months is a solid rebound of the economy and that spells disaster for Joe Biden and a whole lot of Democratic leaders in States that don't lead the way on that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you're delusional.   When has an economy ever bounced back from even a MILD recession quickly? Even looking at the most mild recession of the last four, 2001, the economy STILL didn't bounce back until 2003.  Fortunately, Dubya didn't have to face election again until 2004, and he had scary Arabs to frighten people with.
> 
> Nobody is really that frightened of the Chinese.
> 
> View attachment 341748
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for "Obamagate"? The only thing that's saving those people's asses at the moment is that everyone is caught up in the Covid pandemic! The more that comes out on that scandal the worse the Obama Administration looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, nobody cares that much about General Flynn...  outside of the Right Wing. The guy plead guilty- TWICE.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is what the Obama Administration did any different than what Nixon did back during the Watergate years? I would make the argument that what Barack Obama did was far worse because he used our intelligence agencies, the FISA Courts and the IRS to attack his political opposition! Nixon only TRIED to do that and he was run out of town on the proverbial rail! Obama actually DID was Nixon only trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no, there's a major difference.  The Intel Agencies are SUPPOSED to keep an eye on people who are conspiring with the Russians.  The IRS is SUPPOSED to catch tax cheats.
> 
> The thing about Watergate is that if Nixon really did have reasonable suspicions the DNC was working with the Cubans or the North Vietnamese (which is what the Plumbers were over there looking for) then they should have gotten warrants and opened an investigation.   This is what Obama did.  He was brought reasonable evidence that the Russians were interferring in our elections, and initiated legitimate investigations.  I'd be more worried if he HADN'T done those things.
Click to expand...


Real Clear Politics?  Really, Joey?  You do know that site is heavily biased towards liberals...right?

How many people do you think are going to be unemployed by the Fall and where do you think most of them will be?  My guess is that number will be much lower but that the largest number of unemployed people will be in States run by Democrats!  How do you blame THAT on Trump?


----------



## Oldestyle

JoeB131 said:


> It's fun to watch Trump Cultists squirm...
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the Main Stream Media's rather blatant attempts to blame this pandemic on Trump most people are smart enough to realize that it was never his fault and the downturn in the economy is the fault of China if you really feel the need to assign blame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out, man.
> 
> Here's Trump's approval rating.  He's underwater by anywhere from 6 to 17 %.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Job Approval | Election Other | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His spread is just as bad on his handling of the Corona Virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What people are concerned with now is who's best at leading us OUT of this economic downturn and overwhelmingly people see that person to be President Trump...NOT Joe Biden! THAT is what affects them "personally"! In the immortal words of James Carville..."It's the economy, Stupid!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't going to look at 40 million unemployed and thing, "Wow, Trump's doing a wonderful job."
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you're about to see over the next five months is a solid rebound of the economy and that spells disaster for Joe Biden and a whole lot of Democratic leaders in States that don't lead the way on that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you're delusional.   When has an economy ever bounced back from even a MILD recession quickly? Even looking at the most mild recession of the last four, 2001, the economy STILL didn't bounce back until 2003.  Fortunately, Dubya didn't have to face election again until 2004, and he had scary Arabs to frighten people with.
> 
> Nobody is really that frightened of the Chinese.
> 
> View attachment 341748
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for "Obamagate"? The only thing that's saving those people's asses at the moment is that everyone is caught up in the Covid pandemic! The more that comes out on that scandal the worse the Obama Administration looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, nobody cares that much about General Flynn...  outside of the Right Wing. The guy plead guilty- TWICE.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is what the Obama Administration did any different than what Nixon did back during the Watergate years? I would make the argument that what Barack Obama did was far worse because he used our intelligence agencies, the FISA Courts and the IRS to attack his political opposition! Nixon only TRIED to do that and he was run out of town on the proverbial rail! Obama actually DID was Nixon only trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no, there's a major difference.  The Intel Agencies are SUPPOSED to keep an eye on people who are conspiring with the Russians.  The IRS is SUPPOSED to catch tax cheats.
> 
> The thing about Watergate is that if Nixon really did have reasonable suspicions the DNC was working with the Cubans or the North Vietnamese (which is what the Plumbers were over there looking for) then they should have gotten warrants and opened an investigation.   This is what Obama did.  He was brought reasonable evidence that the Russians were interferring in our elections, and initiated legitimate investigations.  I'd be more worried if he HADN'T done those things.
Click to expand...

Obama used the "dossiers" that he KNEW had been paid for by Hillary Clinton to smear her opponent to con a FISA court judge into issuing phone taps on people associated with the Trump campaign!  That's the sleaziest move by a sitting President EVER!


----------



## lennypartiv

JoeB131 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ObamaGate will bring Biden's poll numbers down.
> 
> 
> 
> You see, here's the thing.  Even if Obamagate were real, people don't care about this sort of thing unless if effects them personally.   People didn't care that Trump colluded with the Russians, threw kids into concentration camps, enriched his family at the government trough, tried to Bully the Ukraine into doing dirty tricks for him.  Didn't effect them personally.
> The Trump Recession and Plague effects them personally.  That's why Trump will go no matter what he claims Obama did to poor corrupt General Flynn.
Click to expand...

ObamaGate most certainly is real.  Durham will hand out indictments, the truth about ObamaGate will come out, and Biden's poll numbers will fall.


----------



## Nostra




----------



## JoeB131

Oldestyle said:


> eal Clear Politics? Really, Joey? You do know that site is heavily biased towards liberals...right?



Um, no, actually, it's pretty right wing.  They publish all the available polls, the problem is, even right wing polls like Rasmussen and Gallup don't look good for Trump right now.  



Oldestyle said:


> How many people do you think are going to be unemployed by the Fall and where do you think most of them will be? My guess is that number will be much lower but that the largest number of unemployed people will be in States run by Democrats! How do you blame THAT on Trump?



People aren't going to care that their state's unemployment is going to be slightly lower than the neighboring state, and it will still be north of 10%, according to Trump's own people.  









						Trump Economic Adviser: Unemployment Could Remain In Double Digits Through November
					

Senior White House Adviser Kevin Hassett expects unemployment to rise above 20% this month.




					www.forbes.com
				




_*Unemployment will rise above 20% in May and could stay in double digits through November, Senior White House Adviser Kevin Hassett said Sunday, an indication the Trump administration is coming to terms with the fact the virus could have a lingering impact on the economy until there is a vaccine.  *_

Keep in mind, Unemployment was only at 7.8% when the voters ran Jimmy Carter and George H. Bush out on a rail in 1980 and 1992, respectively.  

Also, keep in mind, since we are still talking about the Worst Idea of the Founding Slave Rapists, (no one ever thought Trump was going to win the popular vote) the states Trump needs to win are also going to be doing badly- FL, AZ, MI, WI, and PA.


----------



## JoeB131

Oldestyle said:


> Obama used the "dossiers" that he KNEW had been paid for by Hillary Clinton to smear her opponent to con a FISA court judge into issuing phone taps on people associated with the Trump campaign! That's the sleaziest move by a sitting President EVER!



No, the sleaziest move is Trump bringing up a dead woman to smear a talk show host he doesn't like. 

Actually acting on information discovered is kind of what a court is supposed to do, and frankly, every court that has reviewed it has found those warrants to be proper.   No convictions against Manafort or Flynn or Stone have been thrown out because "Hey, the warrant was questionable right before you caught my client on tape selling us out to the Russians".


----------



## JoeB131

lennypartiv said:


> ObamaGate most certainly is real. Durham will hand out indictments, the truth about ObamaGate will come out, and Biden's poll numbers will fall.



You've been claiming Durham is going to hand out indictments for months.  Here's your problem.  Any indictment would have to be handed down by a grand jury.   A grand jury that is going to be convened in DC and won't have time for Weird Beard's nonsense.   

So Durham is just doing a Ken Starr, leaking information in drabs before he has to admit he has nothing.


----------



## Oldestyle

JoeB131 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> eal Clear Politics? Really, Joey? You do know that site is heavily biased towards liberals...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, actually, it's pretty right wing.  They publish all the available polls, the problem is, even right wing polls like Rasmussen and Gallup don't look good for Trump right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people do you think are going to be unemployed by the Fall and where do you think most of them will be? My guess is that number will be much lower but that the largest number of unemployed people will be in States run by Democrats! How do you blame THAT on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't going to care that their state's unemployment is going to be slightly lower than the neighboring state, and it will still be north of 10%, according to Trump's own people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Economic Adviser: Unemployment Could Remain In Double Digits Through November
> 
> 
> Senior White House Adviser Kevin Hassett expects unemployment to rise above 20% this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Unemployment will rise above 20% in May and could stay in double digits through November, Senior White House Adviser Kevin Hassett said Sunday, an indication the Trump administration is coming to terms with the fact the virus could have a lingering impact on the economy until there is a vaccine.  *_
> 
> Keep in mind, Unemployment was only at 7.8% when the voters ran Jimmy Carter and George H. Bush out on a rail in 1980 and 1992, respectively.
> 
> Also, keep in mind, since we are still talking about the Worst Idea of the Founding Slave Rapists, (no one ever thought Trump was going to win the popular vote) the states Trump needs to win are also going to be doing badly- FL, AZ, MI, WI, and PA.
Click to expand...


You think people in Democratic controlled States "won't care" when their unemployment rates are far worse than neighboring States controlled by Republicans?  You think they'll be OK with thousands of businesses closing up permanently because their shut downs went on longer than Republican neighboring States?  You're naïve to a fault, Joey!  When people are out of work they blame the people that made that happen and the people that are making that happen right now are Democratic Governors.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama used the "dossiers" that he KNEW had been paid for by Hillary Clinton to smear her opponent to con a FISA court judge into issuing phone taps on people associated with the Trump campaign! That's the sleaziest move by a sitting President EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the sleaziest move is Trump bringing up a dead woman to smear a talk show host he doesn't like.
> 
> Actually acting on information discovered is kind of what a court is supposed to do, and frankly, every court that has reviewed it has found those warrants to be proper.   No convictions against Manafort or Flynn or Stone have been thrown out because "Hey, the warrant was questionable right before you caught my client on tape selling us out to the Russians".
Click to expand...


*"Hey, the warrant was questionable right before you caught my client on tape selling us out to the Russians".*

Cool story, bro. Who was caught doing that?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Oldestyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> eal Clear Politics? Really, Joey? You do know that site is heavily biased towards liberals...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, actually, it's pretty right wing.  They publish all the available polls, the problem is, even right wing polls like Rasmussen and Gallup don't look good for Trump right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people do you think are going to be unemployed by the Fall and where do you think most of them will be? My guess is that number will be much lower but that the largest number of unemployed people will be in States run by Democrats! How do you blame THAT on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People aren't going to care that their state's unemployment is going to be slightly lower than the neighboring state, and it will still be north of 10%, according to Trump's own people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Economic Adviser: Unemployment Could Remain In Double Digits Through November
> 
> 
> Senior White House Adviser Kevin Hassett expects unemployment to rise above 20% this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Unemployment will rise above 20% in May and could stay in double digits through November, Senior White House Adviser Kevin Hassett said Sunday, an indication the Trump administration is coming to terms with the fact the virus could have a lingering impact on the economy until there is a vaccine.  *_
> 
> Keep in mind, Unemployment was only at 7.8% when the voters ran Jimmy Carter and George H. Bush out on a rail in 1980 and 1992, respectively.
> 
> Also, keep in mind, since we are still talking about the Worst Idea of the Founding Slave Rapists, (no one ever thought Trump was going to win the popular vote) the states Trump needs to win are also going to be doing badly- FL, AZ, MI, WI, and PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think people in Democratic controlled States "won't care" when their unemployment rates are far worse than neighboring States controlled by Republicans?  You think they'll be OK with thousands of businesses closing up permanently because their shut downs went on longer than Republican neighboring States?  You're naïve to a fault, Joey!  When people are out of work they blame the people that made that happen and the people that are making that happen right now are Democratic Governors.
Click to expand...


You have put your finger on the reason we have a federalist system of government, and sovereign states.


----------



## JoeB131

Oldestyle said:


> You think people in Democratic controlled States "won't care" when their unemployment rates are far worse than neighboring States controlled by Republicans? You think they'll be OK with thousands of businesses closing up permanently because their shut downs went on longer than Republican neighboring States? You're naïve to a fault, Joey! When people are out of work they blame the people that made that happen and the people that are making that happen right now are Democratic Governors.



Guy, most of those Democratic Governors won't be on the ballot in November.  Pritzker, Newsome, Cuamo don't come up against until 2022.  

The only guy they can and should take their anger out on is Trump.


----------



## lennypartiv

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, most of those Democratic Governors won't be on the ballot in November.  Pritzker, Newsome, Cuamo don't come up against until 2022.
> The only guy they can and should take their anger out on is Trump.


The blue staters don't have the common sense to dethrone Pritzker, Newsom, and Cuomo anyway.


----------



## Cecilie1200

lennypartiv said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, most of those Democratic Governors won't be on the ballot in November.  Pritzker, Newsome, Cuamo don't come up against until 2022.
> The only guy they can and should take their anger out on is Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> The blue staters don't have the common sense to dethrone Pritzker, Newsom, and Cuomo anyway.
Click to expand...


Then I have zero sympathy with their grousing and complaining over the results.


----------



## BS Filter




----------



## JoeB131

lennypartiv said:


> The blue staters don't have the common sense to dethrone Pritzker, Newsom, and Cuomo anyway.



Why should they? Frankly, I compare the level headed leadership of Pritzker to the fumbling of Trump, there's no comparison.


----------



## 22lcidw

JoeB131 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blue staters don't have the common sense to dethrone Pritzker, Newsom, and Cuomo anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they? Frankly, I compare the level headed leadership of Pritzker to the fumbling of Trump, there's no comparison.
Click to expand...

You better worry about the potential murdering by the Prog leadership you love so much.  I may be in the same boat but I will laugh. Vengeance to thy enemies will occur also.


----------



## JoeB131

22lcidw said:


> You better worry about the potential murdering by the Prog leadership you love so much. I may be in the same boat but I will laugh. Vengeance to thy enemies will occur also.



You should be worried they might finally make you take your medications.


----------



## Faun

MartyNYC said:


> Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's numbers are only going to get worse when the second wave of this epidemic comes, and I would bet the farm that it will happen in the fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallup has Trump approval at 49%. Higher than Obama’s at the same period.
Click to expand...

Now Gallup has Impeached Trump at *39%*. That places him near the bottom of the heap at this same point...

Eisenhower ................ 73% (won re-election with 86.2% of electoral vote)
Nixon ........................... 59% (won re-election with 96.8%)
Reagan ........................ 58% (won re-election with 97.6%)
Clinton ......................... 58% (won re-election with 70.4%)
GW Bush ..................... 49% (won re-election with 53.3%)
Obama ......................... 45% (won re-election with 61.7%)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Ford .............................. 45% (never elected)
Johnson ....................... 43% (dropped out of election)
Truman ......................... 39% (dropped out of election)
Impeached Trump ... 39% (remains to be seen)
GHW Bush .................. 35% (lost re-election with 31.2%)
Carter ............................ 32% (lost re-election with 9.1%)





__





						Presidential Approval
					






					ropercenter.cornell.edu


----------

